# The official Secret Reaper 2 , 2013 sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well folks,,, talked to Just Whisper who has run the past Secret Reaper 2, and due to several reasons, she is bowing out this year,, (Thank you JW for all your work on this!!) Due to the late start of this,, I am going to change the dates a bit,,, so pay attention to shipping and sign up dates!!!! 

when you sign up PLEASE put secret reaper 2 in the title, so I know which is which, seeing as the first reaper is going on!!!!!! 


here is the *Official Sign up thread for Secret Reaper 2, 2013


*Start of sign up:
Sept 1, 2013

Ending date for sign up:
Sept 22, 2013 

( that leaves only 3 weeks for sign up! ) 

Shipping Deadline:

Oct. 11, 2013

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be Halloween related

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7.if your receive a gift but are unable to send one in return, you are expected to send your gift to your "victim" 

8.. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year!! 
Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh I'm the first one!! I"m in!! Will send info. shortly. 
Man Bethene, you're gonna be SO busy! Thanks for doing this & Thank You for Just Whisper for doing it in the past.
If you need any assistance, let me know.

Likes & Dislikes link below 

www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129196-likes-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper-2-a.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you know guys after thinking about this i think i am going to pass on this one also i have a bunch of stuff i need to get done for my party so i will watch on this one this time


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

ME! I want in!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ill play, will pm my info later, once my head stops hurting and i can brain a list of likes and dislikes.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Im gonna skip this one..I still havn't finished anything for 1..still gotta mail Saki's picture, still have like 100 things to do here for myself..so as fun as it is..I have to not join


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Might join... I've got three weeks to see how my costume is coming along. I've also got another swap going on with Instagram friends and at least two, if not three events each week of October. Not to mention three trips planned.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in though I'm still in the middle of my project for the first one. I'll send a PM soon as I want to revamp my like and dislike list.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just started working on my first victim and bought extra materials cuz I knew I'd have a 2nd!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I am going to send a PM. I'm so in again!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh what the heck. I'm in! I like gifts!

Sending PM here in a minute.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This could be interesting.............


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Im in Im in, and just in time too. ;P just finished with the first one just have to wait for my money to hit the bank so i can send it 
Woot Woot!!!
I love doing these gets me thinking outside the box! and try new things... so if you are my Victim hope you don't mind the hand made items because that is what my creations usually are.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Im in Im in, and just in time too. ;P just finished with the first one just have to wait for my money to hit the bank so i can send it 
Woot Woot!!!
I love doing these gets me thinking outside the box! and try new things... so if you are my Victim hope you don't mind the hand made items because that is what my creations usually are.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have 8 , well 9 with me,, sign ups already! this one usually is quite a bit smaller, 40 to 50 ish


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hopefully it will be a surprise  had so much fun with the first one,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Smaller is good. I don't know how many people Saki had for the 2 minis.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

need any rescue reapers, or last minute sign ups with no one to pair them up with. i can take one on..


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Count me In.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I could but with school, work, secret reaper 1 and the card exchange I can't.  I will totally look at the pictures thread though and get excited.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I will join this one too but gonna wait til sr1 box arrives so I can redo my likes and dislikes. I was pretty detailed for sr1 .


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bethene said:


> have 8 , well 9 with me,, sign ups already! this one usually is quite a bit smaller, 40 to 50 ish


since you mentioned it, my dh is curious as to how many participated in the first SR this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

katshead42 said:


> I wish I could but with school, work, secret reaper 1 and the card exchange I can't.  I will totally look at the pictures thread though and get excited.


i think one of the best things you can know is your own limitations. I don't and am often overwhelmed and can't finish everything i start. Bravo for all who know better time management than I.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am in!!! I have had so much fun with my first SR and I hope my victim is pleased with his goodies. I will get started stalking the folks that are signing up.....ahhhhh....just think....any of you could be my next victim...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Reaper 1 had 188 signed up this year, so less than last year but still quite a few


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wow, bethene...that's a LOT of folks for you to have to crack the whip on! You are awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wickedwillingwench said:


> wow, bethene...that's a LOT of folks for you to have to crack the whip on! You are awesome!


WHAT WWW said!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Smaller is good. I don't know how many people Saki had for the 2 minis.


both the mini reapers were around 40  
i need to stop looking at this thred or i will change my mind again and join in LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> both the mini reapers were around 40
> i need to stop looking at this thred or i will change my mind again and join in LOL


I'm betting you'll end up joining in.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> both the mini reapers were around 40
> i need to stop looking at this thread or i will change my mind again and join in LOL


see you for round two, know you can't resist  join Join


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> see you for round two, know you can't resist  join Join


Ok guys i am in LOL and i will not change my mind again promise  your right they are just to much fun LOL ok time to pm bethene, lol

IN


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys i am in LOL and i will not change my mind again promise  your right they are just to much fun LOL ok time to pm bethene, lol
> 
> IN


LOL Knew you couldn't stay away. Took you less time than I thought for you to turn.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> LOL Knew you couldn't stay away. Took you less time than I thought for you to turn.


ya i think i have a addiction LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at least it is a great addiction!!!!!!! 

several have said they wanted to join in but have not messaged me yet!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

missed out on this last year. not missing the boat this year!!! bethene you're the girl thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys i am in LOL and i will not change my mind again promise  your right they are just to much fun LOL ok time to pm bethene, lol
> 
> IN










"Weak as water....weak as water." LOL.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I still have to do the first one hmm I think I may have to skip this one for the year. Too much to do coming up! Thanks for running it bethene!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> View attachment 167737
> 
> "Weak as water....weak as water." LOL.


ya when it comes to making cool stuff and surpizing someone haha oh ya week as hell LOL for sure


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> Im gonna skip this one..I still havn't finished anything for 1..still gotta mail Saki's picture, still have like 100 things to do here for myself..so as fun as it is..I have to not join


Agreed. Being that this is my first time, i am going to see how this goes before signing on for anything else.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

****puts on some disco music******


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

This is so much fun !!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm almost done with my Vic from the first one. I want in on this one too.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I wasn't going to do it this year, but since I'm all but tied to my bed or desk at the moment, I think I can manage to join in. I already sent Bethene my info! Can't wait to see who I get this year *rubbing hands together in evil fashion*!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Slowly getting folks to join. Don't expect a lot , but some expressed interest in the first one but missed it, but have not yet signed on for this one


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

REALLY??? Rick James??????? REALLY???? She's a SUPER FREAK, SUPER FREAK.................. She's super Freaky...............


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> REALLY??? Rick James??????? REALLY???? She's a SUPER FREAK, SUPER FREAK.................. She's super Freaky...............


You can put in a request.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't believe this got pushed back to the third page, need to keep it up front to get more signed up.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! More signups!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Several people have mentioned here that they wanted to join , but have not yet messaged me!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok ready for my victim all ready LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope we get a decent amount of people signed up,!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on peeps join the fun


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh man - I want to again but, don't know if I can..... Hmmm let me think for a day.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nhh said:


> Oh man - I want to again but, don't know if I can..... Hmmm let me think for a day.


You know you want to. Come to the Reaper side, we have cupcakes!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Did someone say cupcakes? Count me in!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Cupcakes and Candy Corn Vodka shots! And hummus for you healthy folk....a lil' "somefin" for everybody!  Start the chant now.....
TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO, TWO (you get the drift?)........


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Covering both Cookies & Cupcakes with this one. 24 cupcakes here!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll reset up the tent!! muffles out while eating a yummy pb brownie mmmm


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

anyone want one


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 167967
> 
> 
> anyone want one


*ME!!!! I want one!!!!*


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 167967
> 
> 
> anyone want one


Well what the heck! Of course I want one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yummy i want on too


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you have an actual recipe for that moonwitchkitty? It looks positively yummy!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Marbled Peanut Butter Brownies
A stiff dough bakes into a firm yet moist brownie. Take a look at the notes on how to
weigh or measure flour if you have trouble with dryness in bar cookies. When baking
with peanut butter, it's really important to measure properly.
Ingredients
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 scant teaspoon salt
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 cup (generous -- slightly heaping) peanut butter
1 cup light brown sugar, firmly packed
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
Chocolate Swirl:
2 ounces semi-sweet chocolate
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
Topping:
½ cup peanut butter (creamy)
½ teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
Chocolate Swirl:
1 ½ to 2 ounces semi-sweet chocolate – one that melts nicely, if possible (Dove)
Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line an 8 inch square metal pan with parchment or better yet, Release foil.
2. Thoroughly stir together flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside.
3. In a mixing bowl, beat together butter, peanut butter and both sugars. Beat in eggs and vanilla. Add flour mixture, stir
until incorporated, then spread in pan.
4. Prepare chocolate swirl. Using microwave or double boiler, melt chocolate and butter. Drop by spoonfuls on top of
peanut butter batter and drag a knife through the batter to marble.
5. Bake on center rack for 30-35 minutes or until edges appear brown and center appears set. I baked mine for 30 to
avoid over-baking. Remove from oven and cool on a rack.
6. Meanwhile, prepare topping. Stir together peanut butter, vanilla and melted butter. Spread this mixture over the
warm (not piping hot, not cool) brownies. Let cool completely.
7. Prepare Chocolate Swirl. Put chocolate in a heavy duty freezer bag. Microwave the bag for 30 seconds. Knead it with
your hands to melt chocolate. Repeat, microwaving another 30 seconds and kneading bag, until chocolate is
completely melted. Make sure there are no lumps. Snip a tiny hole in bottom corner of bag and drizzle chocolate
decoratively over peanut butter.
8. At this point, it’s a good idea to chill the brownies to set the peanut butter and chocolate. I actually froze mine for
about 20 minutes, then moved them to the refrigerator. The point, again, is to set the topping so you can slice the
brownies nicely.
9. When set, lift from pan and slice brownies in to squares or bars. If they're too firm to slice, let them sit at room
temperature Let come to room temperature before eating. Store covered and at room temperature for softer
brownies.
10. Makes 1 8 inch pan.
Notes
Based on the comments ranging from excellent to dry, I'm adding a few notes to help you along. 1. Use mainstream
peanut butter such as Skippy or Jif Natural, Reese's, etc. 2. Make sure your baking powder is fresh 3. Measure your flour
properly. If it's still in the sack, dump it out and stir it to aerate. If you have a scale, weigh out 6.75 ounces or 125 grams.
Recipe by Cookie Madness at http://www.cookiemadness.net/2008/05/marbled-peanut-butter-brownies/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

for those who want the recipe  I get a lot from that website listed on the bottom


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> for those who want the recipe  I get a lot from that website listed on the bottom


Thank you! I thought maybe it would be like the notorious covered cake pan!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have signed up for 1, so much going on (but it's too much fun to pass up). I'll sit this one out, y'all have fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too, me too!! They look absolutely heavenly!! Thank you for the recipe, will have to try it for sure some time!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

You guys are hard core. Cupcakes then fudge? Next thing you know, you whip up a fudge martini...


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

omg you may be onto something there! who wouldn't want a fudge martini


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm bumping this. I totally missed this thread over the holiday. I can't participate due to travel. Can't wait to see what everyone does!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I may, I may not. Haven't decided yet. This is a tight shipping deadline to meet right before halloween. Argh! decisions!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I may, I may not. Haven't decided yet. This is a tight shipping deadline to meet right before halloween. Argh! decisions!


Oh you know you want too!! Besides being that all the Halloween stuff will be out in the next couple weeks, we can just buy stuff for our victims! 
Easy Peasy!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to the top


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Join the fun Halloweeners!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> you know guys after thinking about this i think i am going to pass on this one also i have a bunch of stuff i need to get done for my party so i will watch on this one this time


I sadly have to agree  I am behind on the stuff I need to get done for myself since ive been obsessed with SR1. Ill watch with you Saki.Girl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I sadly have to agree  I am behind on the stuff I need to get done for myself since ive been obsessed with SR1. Ill watch with you Saki.Girl


i gave in LOL i went ahead and signed up LOL


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm behind too. I wanna join so bad but, I'll have to see after I get my victim's box off


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I don't want to call you guys chicken.......but...... (I am just teasing...I know it's a lot to do....and it's really close to Halloween....but I have already made some stuff for SR2, so let's just hope I get a good victim that likes my style....and apparently everyone is a cake plate lover!)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Told ya I was busy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I don't want to call you guys chicken.......but...... (I am just teasing...I know it's a lot to do....and it's really close to Halloween....but I have already made some stuff for SR2, so let's just hope I get a good victim that likes my style....and apparently everyone is a cake plate lover!)


i have some stuff all ready too


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> View attachment 168187
> Told ya I was busy!



....for the record...that was not me...................


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now just waiting patienly for a new victim LOL 

ready


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, you twosies, y'all are going to have to do a much better job of keeping this on the front page.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yes we are


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> OK, you twosies, y'all are going to have to do a much better job of keeping this on the front page.....


haha... I'm not a twosie..yet. But, I did try to keep things going. I posted a chicken then things got really quiet.... LOL!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep trying too so far only 14 signed up


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bethene said:


> I keep trying too so far only 14 signed up


awwww...


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethene.. Did you check your PM's? I sent one but, wasnt really about joining.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Cocktails are served!

I need a few. Tomorrow is our house auction. Nervous Nelly here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on peeps join in the fun now it will be even easier cause there is halloween stuff out in stores  
Lets ROCK this Reaper 2


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

bethene said:


> I keep trying too so far only 14 signed up


lame duck! you did get me right? we need more people. whats the hold up!?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

NEED more REapers!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Gawd, I so want to. I will know closer to sign-up deadline if I will have the energy I need. Been going through treatment for a nasty health situation and I am barely getting through the 'Big' reaper. Stinks because I got the victim that I really wanted.... Maybe by end of Sept I'll have more energy. hmm....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry Araniella that you are not feeling well!!!!!!

ALKONOST , got your message,, thank you for your wonderful offer! It is kinda hard to have help with this,,, but I totally appreciate your thoughtfullness,, I am amazed by all my Halloween peeps!!!!! 

Yeah, we need more,, ya think people are burned out with the mini reapers and the big one so close to them? although several popped up in the main reaper and said darn we missed this,,, ya think they would keep a eye on things and join! we always have a second one!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

No, I don't think it was burnout from the minis at all. Still plenty of time to sign up. Perhaps once the reapers mail their packages they'll pop over and sign up. 
Bethene, what was the participation like for the 2nd round in the past? Seems like it was always much smaller than the big one to me.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I was just thinking that maybe the mini reaper might be the culprit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I was just thinking that maybe the mini reaper might be the culprit.


Not sure i would say the min reaper was it there was only 30 in each one and about 20 were in both and have also done the big reaper too. LOL

but weather there is 300 or only 2 it is still a great time for those that join in and for those that do not for them to watch pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Gawd, I so want to. I will know closer to sign-up deadline if I will have the energy I need. Been going through treatment for a nasty health situation and I am barely getting through the 'Big' reaper. Stinks because I got the victim that I really wanted.... Maybe by end of Sept I'll have more energy. hmm....


sending lots of positive energy your way hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I missed the first mini, got in on the 2nd mini, am doing the main & signed up to to the 2nd main. 

I just have to sneak the mailings.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

just so much fun


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Araniella I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Araniella, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Gosh dangitt! I think I need to get in on this!!! It's so much fun!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Gawd, I so want to. I will know closer to sign-up deadline if I will have the energy I need. Been going through treatment for a nasty health situation and I am barely getting through the 'Big' reaper. Stinks because I got the victim that I really wanted.... Maybe by end of Sept I'll have more energy. hmm....


Hang in there.... I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks all..it always gets worse before it gets better. Just a rough patch at the worst possible time of year.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Remember all! Send me your Cutes! I'm begging for punishment on this!!!!!! The cutesy Halloween will now have a home!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the first year I have run the sign up for 2, but yeah, it is always smaller,, I think last year there was 40 - 50 signed up,, but alot of the ones that used to do one, also did 2, and they were MIA this year in one,, so we shall see,, like Saki Girl said,, it is fun no matter how many we get!! I agree though, once the mailing is done for the other reaper, maybe more will sign up,,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come one, come all, we need more reapers


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I put one of my designer purses on craigslist. If it sells, I'm using the money towards reaper 2. Lol! Come on craigslisters and purse-a-holics!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Come on creepers! Sign up we need more Reapers!


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

alright I'm in....will send my info and update the likes/dislike.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

sometimes small parties are the most fun!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im in!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea!! More victims!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we need some music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsRh83BXvOE


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm, let's see... I've been taunted with cupcakes, brownies and liquor. I believe I've been called a chicken butt... And you expected me to cave and join in with you group of shinanigan loving hoodlums???

Fine... <kicks at the dirt> I'm in.... I'll PM you Bethene shortly...


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Do we find out our victim's closer towards the cut off date?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

JenniferRene said:


> Do we find out our victim's closer towards the cut off date?


Bethene will send you a PM at the end of sign ups with who your victim is. Make sure to send your info & likes & dislikes to bethene & put your likes & dislike on the Reaper 2 Likes and dislikes thread should you choose to join the fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, sounds like a few more are going to sign up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need more reapers,!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I want to sign up so bad I think I might actually die.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I want to sign up so bad I think I might actually die.


Join then


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Come to the Reaper side................. We have Boos!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh wait you meant this


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm in this one too! Sign me up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

slowly creeping up,, I wonder where all the folks who were sad they missed the first reaper are,, and I am too lazy to go through all the threads on the first one to look up their names and ask,,,,,


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump!! Bump!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think we have a whole 18 signed up.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I wasn't going to do reaper this year because summer was crazy busy for us, but it all seems calm now. Almost boring...I'll think on it a bit. I have been feeling crafty lately.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> I wasn't going to do reaper this year because summer was crazy busy for us, but it all seems calm now. Almost boring...I'll think on it a bit. I have been feeling crafty lately.


we have missed you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,,, come play with us,,, we have fun,,, and need more to join us!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'll most likely be signing up. I just need to organize and finish up some things first...


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

Count me in, please!!  I missed the first sign up and was really hoping there'd be a second this year!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump this to the top


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My card design for the card exchange is really labor intensive, if I get those knocked out by the 22nd, I will sign up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope so, Br1m! , 

how ever many we get, we will have fun!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The more the merrier, but we'll have fun no matter what!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

ok, I have a dumb question....is the 2nd round of SR meant for those that missed the deadline for the first round of SR? This is my 2nd year on the forum and participating in SR is so much fun....but I feel I am being greedy by signing up for both.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It is for those who missed the first but it's also for those who did the first and had too much fun to stop so they do the second too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we hit 20!!!!!!!!!! whoo hooo!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> ok, I have a dumb question....is the 2nd round of SR meant for those that missed the deadline for the first round of SR? This is my 2nd year on the forum and participating in SR is so much fun....but I feel I am being greedy by signing up for both.


Sign up!! I did Mini Reaper 2, Main Reaper 1 & have signed up for Main Reaper 2.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> ok, I have a dumb question....is the 2nd round of SR meant for those that missed the deadline for the first round of SR? This is my 2nd year on the forum and participating in SR is so much fun....but I feel I am being greedy by signing up for both.


Don't feel greedy! I'm doing both! I just love SR!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I love these every year!!! and a big thanks for those who set this up and the members who participate!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> ok, I have a dumb question....is the 2nd round of SR meant for those that missed the deadline for the first round of SR? This is my 2nd year on the forum and participating in SR is so much fun....but I feel I am being greedy by signing up for both.


don't feel greedy it is fun. I've done both mini's, the first reaper. I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did both of the mini;s also,,, pm;d frogkid11, just to make sure he knew it was ok,,, and actually welcomed! we want more reapers! we have a whopping 21 now,, so hope we get to about 40 or so,,,,,,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have done both mini reapers and doing both big reapers no reason to feel greedy your giving and reciving its all Great fun join. in.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for my victim


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

MEE too sent my latest victim her package... they should be receiving it on the 12.
already started making more goodies just incase my Vic has the same taste as me.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My victim's pkg should go out tomorrow for Main Reaper. Now to start working on some more stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh frikkity frak ! I stayed away from the first one this year because I've been unemployed for the past 8 months, just didn't think I could afford it. Now I just saw this thread today and I know it's my last chance. It won't feel like Halloween without doing a reaping but I'm soooooo torn. I have to think for a day or two. I want to but I'm not sure it's smart. Oy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

do not know where all the people that said " oh no, I messed reaper" are,, they were all told to keep a eye out for #2


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh frikkity frak ! I stayed away from the first one this year because I've been unemployed for the past 8 months, just didn't think I could afford it. Now I just saw this thread today and I know it's my last chance. It won't feel like Halloween without doing a reaping but I'm soooooo torn. I have to think for a day or two. I want to but I'm not sure it's smart. Oy.


You are not the only one..I also became unemployed around the same time..but I could not resist! I did the first one so Im sitting this one out..but I had to at least do one of them!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

ok, I'm definitely in - thanks so much for all of the comments from everyone on my concerns about being greedy  Sending my pm to bethene now. Now just anxious for the 22nd deadline when we get our "new" victims (finishing up SR #1 as we speak).


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

yes! I'm so ready for my new victim! I want to stalk, tease, then reap someone! Guess I could stalk all of you!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oookay. I'm in. (Come on, you all new it was coming) Ill send PM in a bit after the kids are home and settled. I'm going to challenge myself on home made this time. Look out Victim! You're in for a wicked treat!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethene, thanks so much for taking this over for me. With the issues I have (which you know about, Beth) I am challenged to get my display ready at all. I am also doing a very limited card exchange. I might have had time to run this but did not want to let down anyone. I did not do SRI. If I feel I can pull it off I may sign up for this one. It will be last minute if I do. If not I hope everyone else has a great time.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi JW! I'm sorry to hear you are having issues. I always enjoy your card and missed you on that thread. Hope everything straightens out with your issues!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Reapie, Deepie, Do.....
Yay for Reaper 2! 
We'll all have fun and spread some joy, 
Fun for all the girls and boys, 
With pumpkin pride and Halloween fun
We'll Reap until the Reaping's done
Then chat and grin and spread such cheer,
Yay, that Reaping time is here!
(by the way, a HUGE thanks goes out to Bethene.....dah'ling you are MARVELOUS!)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 I can always count on you to make me LOL!!!! Thank you from the bottom of my big black heart!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, I agree, she keeps us entertained, for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Awwwww thanks Peeps! Consider me the "class clown" of Halloween Forum, cuz I love to see you guys laugh. (I warn you all, I can get a little raunchy after hours, but I will keep it all "G" here.....well.....G-ish.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, good, g ish,? Too funny


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Count Gouliet and Lil Ghouliette in too!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

JW - Hope things settle down for you. I have to get SR #1 out the door asap so I can start yelling VICTIM here without feeling guilty.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in again.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay fresh meat! I mean sign ups!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautifulnightmare, I love the quote in your signature line.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 24 now,, but have not heard from Ghoulette or Lil Ghoulette , but expect to!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I swear I saw them posted somewhere they were both in.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bethene said:


> we have 24 now,, but have not heard from Ghoulette or Lil Ghoulette , but expect to!


LIl Ghouliette and I would definitely want to be in reaper 2. I posted on the previous page.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay,,, glad to have you join the fun!! 

Any other takers??


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

im so excited for this! missed out on it last year but participated the year before and it's so much fun! i like the reaper part 2 better because i like getting my gift in October! 

can't wait to get my victim and get creative!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I poted in the Likes/Dislikes thread and PM'd Bethene a couple days ago, but I'm in!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I not signing up for this one. I am little burnt out now from the Mini Secret Reaper and the Main Secret Reaper. Just slowing getting into the groves of homework and now that I have a job on top of it, Time isnt my friend at the moment. I will be lurking by to see what goodies ya'll get.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I really really WANT to. I finally got in the halloween spirit and got all my bozes out. But I wont be able to afford doing a second one. dammit. I should really save for this, I know they are coming lol.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hollows Eva said:


> I really really WANT to. I finally got in the halloween spirit and got all my bozes out. But I wont be able to afford doing a second one. dammit. I should really save for this, I know they are coming lol.


LOL The banks need to have "REAPER CLUBS" Like the Christmas Clubs for saving money for the Holiday!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Now that I got my SR1 gift out, now I can fully commit to SR2. Count me in!!  I will PM you now.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bumping this up.. hope we get more reapers


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

me too,,, we have 26 so far!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I do! This is fun!


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in. My first secret reaper!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Getting more reapers/victims!! Who else is with us?!


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Do we get who we will be reaping when the sign up is over? I'm excited to get started!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, when sign up is over, I will then do the match ups and then send you your victim,!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

oopsie


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any other takers,?


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

This sounds like fun!! I am a little intimidated by the awesomeness in the SR1. Does the reaper reveal themselves in the box they send?


----------



## Gwen_Grimm (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm gonna pass on this one, though I'd love to join. Due to some unfortunate drama on the farm, I've found myself way shorter of time and money then I'd like.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I am still thinking about it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Greenwitch, some people reveal who they are , and some don't, what ever you decide to do. Come join us!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I think that I will! Let me read the first post again and send you a PM


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I forgot to sign anything or put a note in to say who I was.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, the forum is busy, this was on the 4th page, how can I get people's attention there???


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

don't count me out just yet. Waiting to see my box from SR1 so I can update my wish list. I have it marked on the calender so I don't forget.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Awwwww, come one and join in Sherry! You may get "ME" as your Secret Reaper.....think how much fun that would be! Speaking of that....when do we get our victims??? I don't have much time to get my package together, but truth be told I have already been working on some things for my new, unknown victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the sign up deadline is the 22nd,, so real soon after that,, I do work Monday's , which is the 23rd,, so will start over that weekend, but can not finish, in order to give any last minute sign ups a chance to play too!!!! So will try to have them done the 23rd,,, with not many signed up,, even if we get alot more,, after the first reaper,, this should go fairly quickly


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Where is everyone who was bummed that they missed the first reaper??


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still thinking, I just really want my vics present to be send and recieved before i can start thinking about a second reaping, but then the signups will be over lol. And theres still that pesky money issue


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 99% sure I am participating, but I'll be a last minute sign up. I think the rugrat is going to partake also.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Dead_Girl said:


> Beautifulnightmare, I love the quote in your signature line.


Thanks Dead_Girl


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Plenty of room for more reapers


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

can't wait to get started wonder who my Victim will be??


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sending PM


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Join in You know you want to!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay,,, we have 30!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a good even number. Lets start


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OK...Let's make it 31. I'm in. I like being 'odd'. haha

Starting to feel like 'me' again. Maybe I can actually make something this round!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Might work on a few new crafts today in might make a little something extra.. Glad it is picking up a little bit.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

, lets shoot for 40,, so message and bug every one into signing up! LOL!  I do think we will get more just at the end., once the first one has more people shipped!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

awwww would love to join in for this but I shall have to stay in the shadows and watch quietly, homework n wrk and haunted house plus yardwork and more is demanding all of my time hope everyone has a good reaping


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Too bad, spookyone, but I understand, 

Any others?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm convinced. I'm in!


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

*I would like to sigh up too. What else do I need to do???*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

send bethene your information likes dislikes and make sure to post on the likes and dislikes page too..


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, signed up! so excited! Been making 8 ft trees today for the foyer...ready to make something for one of you...muahaha...I wasn't sure where our official likes/dislikes were. I did send them in the PM though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm joining you guys in the festivities ! Let the reaping begin. I still have to post my likes and dislikes, will do tonight after the kid goes to sleep


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Added the likes and dislikes link on page 1


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, I'm ready for a victim! I've already found a couple things that everybody will love! Bring it on!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 34! whoo hooo!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry peeps I am actual taking my name out this time some stuff with work has come up so just will not have the time.  but will be cool to see your pics. 

The reapers have been a blast this year looking forward to next year .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry you can't join us, Saki,


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

its a shame you cannot play with us saki.. 


almost bought a new boa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya i will miss being in with you guys for sure but who knows maybe if i find time i will just pick someone to send a surprize to


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 35 now!! yay! come on guys,,, you know you want to play!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get my victim. I'm ready to paint and craft!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

come out and play with us !!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Come on, You KNow you want to.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you don't want to be on the outside looking in,,, and wishing you signed up!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

You should all be car salesman. Lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow this on the 3 page got to bump this up 

Come on peeps join in its fun I have reaped 6 people this year and it was a blast. 
if you are sitting out thinking should I you should you will be glad you did .


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm in for round two! My poor victim- beware...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

6 days or so until we get victims!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Did the king and I miss the deadline on this one I saw it and told him, thought he signed us up and he thought I did....needless to say neither of us signed us up for this one...If its not to late we would love to do another as we love these things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

There is time yet, until the 22nd!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dismantled soul is considering signing up too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay, I JUST CANT HELP IT!!!!!!! sign me up! Im in.........


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Signed up !This is my first secret Reaper so excited!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

What fun! I'm in


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Make sure to post on the Reaper 2 Likes & Dislikes thread if you haven't already. I put a link on pg. 1 of this thread it's the 2nd post. 
Welcome to the FUn & CrAziness!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> you know guys after thinking about this i think i am going to pass on this one also i have a bunch of stuff i need to get done for my party so i will watch on this one this time


You gave in and so did I , we are not very good role models for perserverance and self control, haha...Its just to fun, Money was the leading factor for me not signing up so I just have to be more creative, I can do this! Going to try to do the same amount of gifts that I did for Reaper 1 but for less money, Im a pretty crafty girl, I got this!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> MEE too sent my latest victim her package... they should be receiving it on the 12.
> already started making more goodies just incase my Vic has the same taste as me.


I did this with SR1. I was so excited I just started making things, I don't know if I got lucky or unlucky my SR1 victim wasn't interested in what I had made so I got to keep it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok my reapers buddies I just pm to keep me in this reaper I manage to make things work out and can join back in


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Bethene - I sent a pm to you with my info but it isn't showing up as 'sent' in my folder. If you don't see it, pls let me know and I'll resend.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok if all of you are in I'm in too.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok lets see what I can come up with for a teaser or two. Beware Victim I am coming for you.

OH YEA!!! Bethene

VIC TIM VIC TIM VIC TIM 

Don't make me resort to glitter bombs. You know I have them and not afraid to use them.


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Bethene - I sent a pm to you with my info but it isn't showing up as 'sent' in my folder. If you don't see it, pls let me know and I'll resend.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.


 same here sent info twice not showing in my sent folder..


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Nosleep4thewicked said:


> same here sent info twice not showing in my sent folder..


You might want to check your settings. under messaging and notifications. See if you have a check by sent emails saved.


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> You might want to check your settings. under messaging and notifications. See if you have a check by sent emails saved.


That was it Thank you !!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to join...this sounds like fun!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Nosleep4thewicked said:


> That was it Thank you !!


Your welcome.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Druidess said:


> Dismantled soul is considering signing up too.


Muhahahahaha As Druidess eluded to, I'm game...gotta go better than last year. 

Madam Bethene, my PM will be sent momentarily.... 8)


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I resent my message and I have a copy in my sent file now. 

LIKES: Anything scary/spooky/creepy related to my theme this year (seances, fortune tellers, circuses, magic, snake charmer). I especially need scary, realistic big snakes, a planchette for the Ouija board (it went missing) and a metal horn.

DISLIKES: Cute, funny, ornamental, paper constructed.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooh... Getting time for me to decide whether I should do it or not... Leaning towards yes even though I am BROKE and BUSY


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

You're broke and busy yes, but secret reaping nonetheless. Come play with us my friend...surely it will be worth it at the end...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

5 days! Come on y'all! Sign up! Sign up! 

can't wait to get my VICTIM!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

yes we are all broke and busy but please come play.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling bummed cause you finished your victim for reaper 1 have no fear join us in reaper 2 and continue the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And I promise who ever my reaper is there will be pics and thank you'd for sure so come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay,, we are up to 48 for this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

DeadMonique said:


> Ooh... Getting time for me to decide whether I should do it or not... Leaning towards yes even though I am BROKE and BUSY


I wouldn't know how to act if I weren't broke and busy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> yay,, we are up to 48 for this!!!!!!!!!


come on guys lets make it to 50 whoot who eles is in


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I wouldn't know how to act if I weren't broke and busy.


I know... You'd start a few projects and spend all your money, of course!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM i am ready


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't fear the reaper.......


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ha miss mandy had sent me that as a teaser on a CD  my very first reaper that got me hooked.... MEMORIES


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Can I enter TWICE???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on peeps only 2 more and we ar at 50


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yea im trollin but it is for a good cause  got that hook in the water going to catch me a reaper or two muahahahahahahahhahaaaaa ha


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

moonwitchkitty, count me in on round 2 for sure!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm definitely up for a second round of SR. I'll have to wait until Thursday to officially sign up when i have access to an actual computer. The thought of typing up my likes and dislikes on this tiny, little phone keyboard is too frustrating to even fathom. Haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya more peeps joining in. Come join us


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene can we have are victims over the weekend so we can start please


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we made 50! AND that does not count deeds and Madame ,,, have no official message from them yet, so we will have more than 50!! whoo 
hooo!!!



Sorry Saki,,, no can do!  with a smaller list,, It won't take so long,,, and want to give every one a chance to join,,,,,, I usually start the big reaper early cuz it takes a really long time to send that many messages!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> we made 50! AND that does not count deeds and Madame ,,, have no official message from them yet, so we will have more than 50!! whoo
> hooo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ya for having over 50 
haha I tried I will wait impatiently LOL


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats ok Saki I will commence throwing glitter bombs on Sunday Morning to wake Bethene up so she can get on to getting our victims.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Thats ok Saki I will commence throwing glitter bombs on Sunday Morning to wake Bethene up so she can get on to getting our victims.


haha sweet


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't stay away, LOL. These are just too much fun to miss. Count me in again!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I LOVE that we have so many FUN people here!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> ya for having over 50
> haha I tried I will wait impatiently LOL


You? Patient???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> You? Patient???


LOL I have none haha my biggest flaw LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

are sign ups still going on for SR2? I've decided to play, if so!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> are sign ups still going on for SR2? I've decided to play, if so!


yep they sure are yaa another victim whoot


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> yep they sure are yaa another victim whoot


yeah yeah yeah lol ive done SR for years but never SR2  

pray/ light a candle/ do whatever and lets hope my business picks up so hubby doenst B**** about shipping LOLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> yeah yeah yeah lol ive done SR for years but never SR2
> 
> pray/ light a candle/ do whatever and lets hope my business picks up so hubby doenst B**** about shipping LOLOL


glad you are joining the reaper 2


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you sign up for the second if you did the first?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

EveningKiss said:


> Can you sign up for the second if you did the first?


yes...................


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

EveningKiss said:


> Can you sign up for the second if you did the first?


you sure can just pm bethene with all the information. come join us


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Done! =-) 
let the game begin!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

EveningKiss said:


> Done! =-)
> let the game begin!


Sweet glad you are joining us too whoot


----------



## JordanHalloweenLover (Sep 18, 2013)

PM'd you bethene


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Can we all PROMISE to post on the likes and dislikes thread for Secret Reaper 2 to make it easier for your Secret Reaper? It is difficult to find good Reaper gifts when you have zero idea what your victim likes...and when your victim doesn't post much it is really difficult to "stalk". I'm not be a whiner.....I am just saying.......otherwise you may end up with zombie Barbie's and glittered eyeballs.....just saying.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Can we all PROMISE to post on the likes and dislikes thread for Secret Reaper 2 to make it easier for your Secret Reaper? It is difficult to find good Reaper gifts when you have zero idea what your victim likes...and when your victim doesn't post much it is really difficult to "stalk". I'm not be a whiner.....I am just saying.......otherwise you may end up with zombie Barbie's and glittered eyeballs.....just saying.....


mines already on the regular SR likes/ dislikes thread. 

first page, i think.... if anyone needs to look at it LOL. I also have a link to my pinterest page on my about me page here. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes please makes life much easier and you get things you like lol


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Signing up and heading over to the likes and dislikes. PMing bethene as we speak.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Signing up and heading over to the likes and dislikes. PMing bethene as we speak.


Yasa if I am your victim I would love one of your cool mirrors hint hint lol


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have always listed my likes and dislikes with my shipping information so they dont have to go hunting.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kloey74 said:


> I have always listed my likes and dislikes with my shipping information so they dont have to go hunting.


i list basic ones, but on the likes thread its much more detailed. Stalking is part of the fun


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will admit that some of my past reapers have been quite impressive with their stalking abilities. I was found on Pinterest and Facebook. LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kloey74 said:


> I will admit that some of my past reapers have been quite impressive with their stalking abilities. I was found on Pinterest and Facebook. LOL


i dont try to hide, i provide links LOLOL


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband knows when my birthday is close to check his email because there will be links to item numbers of what he should be gettting me. Which reminds me....a cute new watch should be arriving in a few weeks. LOL


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Can we all PROMISE to post on the likes and dislikes thread for Secret Reaper 2 to make it easier for your Secret Reaper? It is difficult to find good Reaper gifts when you have zero idea what your victim likes...and when your victim doesn't post much it is really difficult to "stalk". I'm not be a whiner.....I am just saying.......otherwise you may end up with zombie Barbie's and glittered eyeballs.....just saying.....


This! A 1000 X's This ! it is sooo difficult to buy for someone you don't know in the first place let alone when people have such specific tastes when it comes to Halloween. Who wants a bunch of zombie stuff when your theme is witches? your reaper has no way of knowing if you don't spell it out.. I say be specific, details help. tell what your theme is , tell if there are things you really don't want as well as things you really dig. the more info the better


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

♫♪Oh glitter bombs oh glitter bombs you sure are quite messy ♫♪


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was scrolling through the Main Reaper picture thread thinking that reap was awesome...I so wanna steal those ideas for my next victim! I am so ready for my VICTIM!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 171864
> 
> ♫♪Oh glitter bombs oh glitter bombs you sure are quite messy ♫♪



I'll admit I LOVE glitter. I'll take the glitter bombs!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim victim oh i need a victim hehe


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol Saki. I would love getting anything YOU made! You are so talented. I will make you one if you make me something.  Lol!


Saki.Girl said:


> Yasa if I am your victim I would love one of your cool mirrors hint hint lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

She most certainly is,!! 

We are up to 52, I believe, don't have my list by me, but I think that is the right number


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and pull out of this one, folks! I had some really cool things I was in the process of making and putting together but my heart's just not in it for this year.


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Well I just decided I want in for round #2 - it's like Christmas waiting for these gifts and for me Halloween is Christmas. LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Lol Saki. I would love getting anything YOU made! You are so talented. I will make you one if you make me something.  Lol!


i think that very much could be arranged


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> She most certainly is,!!
> 
> We are up to 52, I believe, don't have my list by me, but I think that is the right number


whoot we beat 50 come on peeps there still time to join in the fun


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

*does a cartwheel* But only on here because I can't in real life. Lol


Saki.Girl said:


> i think that very much could be arranged


----------



## jcat (Sep 12, 2013)

I would like to join. Love Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well I love to make things and I have ideas, but when your victim has just a hundred posts in three years...it is hard to glean information from posts like, "wow, killer scarecrow", and "I would add more moss". Ya feel me? (that is all I meant you don't have to hit me in the head, but a nudge in the right direction is always nice and I do enjoying stalking)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

jcat don't forget to send a PM to bethene


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Began compiling some items for my VICTIMS box! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim oh victim ready for a victim


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> And I promise who ever my reaper is there will be pics and thank you'd for sure so come join us


To be honest, this is the reason I almost didn't this year. Last year was cold mic from my victim. But I'm sure this year will be better. Muhahahahahaha. My reaper shall receive the same. 1, 2 I'm reaping for you. 3, 4 better check your door, 5, 6 I'll even mail to the sticks. 7, 8 Finish up before it's late. 9, 10 You've been reaped AGAIN!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> To be honest, this is the reason I almost didn't this year. Last year was cold mic from my victim. But I'm sure this year will be better. Muhahahahahaha. My reaper shall receive the same. 1, 2 I'm reaping for you. 3, 4 better check your door, 5, 6 I'll even mail to the sticks. 7, 8 Finish up before it's late. 9, 10 You've been reaped AGAIN!


well if your my reaper I will go crazy with pics for sure 
it is very nice when they post pics of everything and make sure to thank there reapers not sure why people don't .


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Dismantled Soul said:


> To be honest, this is the reason I almost didn't this year. Last year was cold mic from my victim. But I'm sure this year will be better. Muhahahahahaha. My reaper shall receive the same. 1, 2 I'm reaping for you. 3, 4 better check your door, 5, 6 I'll even mail to the sticks. 7, 8 Finish up before it's late. 9, 10 You've been reaped AGAIN!


i don't let poor manners keep me from my fun  LOL


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Which is why Druidess convinced me to do it once more. I figure if I get cold mic'd again...then perhaps I'm just not good at this whole thing. lol. I plan to send teasers this time though...even with the short time. 8)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Teasers are the MOST fun...it builds the anticipation and expectations! Plus it probably makes your victim feel very stalked and studied and I am sure it improves their posture......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> Which is why Druidess convinced me to do it once more. I figure if I get cold mic'd again...then perhaps I'm just not good at this whole thing. lol. I plan to send teasers this time though...even with the short time. 8)


  oh reaper gods let dismantled soul get me as a victim I will be a perfect victim and restore the faith of the reaper exchange


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Saki...Druidess and I have both talked about how we want you as our Reaper...lol. We may just need to start up an exchange. 8)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> Saki...Druidess and I have both talked about how we want you as our Reaper...lol. We may just need to start up an exchange. 8)


LOL ya we may need to for sure LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Secret Reaper 2 is going to be so much fun....after getting one reaper under my belt....I feel like I'm an old pro at it now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Secret Reaper 2 is going to be so much fun....after getting one reaper under my belt....I feel like I'm an old pro at it now.


ya I am so ready for a victim and start creating


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ya I am so ready for a victim and start creating



 I have already started...I want to send plenty of teasers and make my victim feel "oh, so special".... With it being this close to Halloween...I am in Halloween/SR overload.....I have to do something to work off all this excess Halloweeness....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I have already started...I want to send plenty of teasers and make my victim feel "oh, so special".... With it being this close to Halloween...I am in Halloween/SR overload.....I have to do something to work off all this excess Halloweeness....


yeah............... I've been rummaging through boxes of stuff for possibilities


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in! I've had such fun with the previous secret reapers I just can't say no.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet another person whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I have already started...I want to send plenty of teasers and make my victim feel "oh, so special".... With it being this close to Halloween...I am in Halloween/SR overload.....I have to do something to work off all this excess Halloweeness....



Me to lol can't wait


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I cannot get my mind to settle down. Hopefully I'll start getting some possibilities ready early next week. Have so much going on. Closing on the house in Ohio, trying to find a house here, getting costumes ready for 3 Halloween parties (none of which I am having), going to Universal Halloween Horror Nights Saturday. No wonder my head feels like it's going to explode.

Am I taking on more than I can handle with doing Secret Reaper 2?.... NOPE!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Whom ever my reaper is, EVERYONE will know because I will shout it from the highest roof tops. I am very appreciative of the time and energy put into my box. So be ready because I am a cool victim. Teasers or not I will be ready.
NOW BETHENE

WE WANT OUR VICTIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes we want victims please lol I think that was 20 not 22 date haha 



LadySherry said:


> Whom ever my reaper is, EVERYONE will know because I will shout it from the highest roof tops. I am very appreciative of the time and energy put into my box. So be ready because I am a cool victim. Teasers or not I will be ready.
> NOW BETHENE
> 
> WE WANT OUR VICTIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL,,, Nice try,, Saki girl,,, but this old lady did not fall off the turnip truck yesterday!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


we are now up to,,, drum roll please............................


*58!!!!!!!! 

whoo hoo,,, and I was hoping for 40!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet lets hit 60 come on peeps 2 more 


Now if squint your eyes and shake head back and forth really fast bethene it might be a 20 then lol 



bethene said:


> LOL,,, Nice try,, Saki girl,,, but this old lady did not fall off the turnip truck yesterday!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> we are now up to,,, drum roll please............................
> ...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wish I could, but deadline for shipping is too close to my open studio day and i have to have the garage and workshop in presentable shape for public viewing. And it has to mee my wife's standard of presentable--not mine  so I'll watch from the sideline and remind people that HallowsEva has a candy corn allergy or addiction--I get those 'a' words mixed up  -- and Kelloween is supposed to get reaped last. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK Has no one (PUMPKIN 5) noticed the change in the line under my name???!!! lmao


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> OK Has no one (PUMPKIN 5) noticed the change in the line under my name???!!! lmao


HA! no, no i didn't! Although, people should take note of mine seeing as I will not tell my victim who I am... they have to guess based on what's in their box!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> HA! no, no i didn't! Although, people should take note of mine seeing as I will not tell my victim who I am... they have to guess based on what's in their box!


of give a clue in the box of your avator haha


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I vow to be more active for the Reaper two =) I've just started sweeping up the glitter from round one. When you start exhaling glitter there **might** be a problem? Ahem... but of course YOU would nothing of this.  Riiiight?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on peeps join in for round two it is going to rock and remember Halloween stuff is out now so it makes it easier to do


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya Saki... Let's tempt the little children =) mwahahahahaha
The first round I didn't have time to make anything so I bought. I was lucky many places around in N. CA had stuff out early. This round I have already started making something BIG. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> Ya Saki... Let's tempt the little children =) mwahahahahaha
> The first round I didn't have time to make anything so I bought. I was lucky many places around in N. CA had stuff out early. This round I have already started making something BIG. That's all I'm saying.


yep for sure come on in and join the fun peeps


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I need to tweak my list..............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I think I need to tweak my list..............


haha I just did that too


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great minds baby!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany,,, I love that " the picture ho" LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

(I would participate but I don't think Bethene has time to make one of her famous witches for me....  )


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm contemplating, I'm contemplating  How many signed up for this one?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I think i need to revise my list. 
Would love to start on inside project too hot right now to finish my stones. though rain is in the forecast


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm contemplating, I'm contemplating  How many signed up for this one?


i think 58 and we were trying to get to 60

DO IT DO IT DO IT!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think 58 and we were trying to get to 60
> 
> DO IT DO IT DO IT!


Talk about peer pressure LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

missmandy said:


> talk about peer pressure lol


do it do it do it do it do it do it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> I'm contemplating, I'm contemplating  How many signed up for this one?


do it join us


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

DO IT!

Oh and I'm in for the Saki gift exchange!

I too, have been plotting things for my next victim already.  I may send a teaser or two. I would love a teaser. Even a card. Even though it might push me to the edge of sanity, and I may attack the mailman.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

missmandy said:


> talk about peer pressure lol


do it! Do it!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Oh COME ON Miss Mandy....if I can sign up TWICE you can sign up ONCE for SR2!!! It will be fun!!! (I promise) and I may be your Reaper and you know what a hoot I can be..... (hootie hoo, hootie hoo)


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is my first year participating in SR event. I sent my victim from SR1 the package and victim was pleased. I haven't yet received my box from SR1. I am now in on SR2. When do we get our second victim? I would like to find out soon to be able to get them something they really like. Also do we need to post our likes and dislikes again. I don't even remember what I put down. So can we make a new likes and dislikes page.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

deeds0709 said:


> This is my first year participating in SR event. I sent my victim from SR1 the package and victim was pleased. I haven't yet received my box from SR1. I am now in on SR2. When do we get our second victim? I would like to find oon to be able to get them something they really like. Also do we need to post our likes and dislikes again. I don't even remember what I put down. So can we make a new likes and dislikes page.



  Hey Deeds....I am not sure of the rule, but I think posting in the Likes/Dislikes thread of SECRET REAPER 2 is the BEST idea. I am sorry you have not been Reaped yet...there was a ton of people involved in the first Reaper, and I take it some people had sickness, familly emergencies and such that prevented them from getting their Reaper gifts sent out on time. This was my first year as well and it was so much FUN! I don't think we get our victims until the sign up is over on the 22nd. Bethene is sooo busy with SR1, the Card Exchange and now SR2....let's be patient and give her time. (believe me....patience is NOT my strong suit.)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

deeds0709 said:


> This is my first year participating in SR event. I sent my victim from SR1 the package and victim was pleased. I haven't yet received my box from SR1. I am now in on SR2. When do we get our second victim? I would like to find out soon to be able to get them something they really like. Also do we need to post our likes and dislikes again. I don't even remember what I put down. So can we make a new likes and dislikes page.


Deeds I posted a link on the first page here for the Likes/Dislikes thread.



Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey Deeds....I am not sure of the rule, but I think posting in the Likes/Dislikes thread of SECRET REAPER 2 is the BEST idea. I am sorry you have not been Reaped yet...there was a ton of people involved in the first Reaper, and I take it some people had sickness, familly emergencies and such that prevented them from getting their Reaper gifts sent out on time. This was my first year as well and it was so much FUN! I don't think we get our victims until the sign up is over on the 22nd. Bethene is sooo busy with SR1, the Card Exchange and now SR2....let's be patient and give her time. (believe me....patience is NOT my strong suit.)


Pumpkin did you see my new "title" Under my name.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool your in for the second one. Don't worry I have not Been reaped either but it will come 


deeds0709 said:


> This is my first year participating in SR event. I sent my victim from SR1 the package and victim was pleased. I haven't yet received my box from SR1. I am now in on SR2. When do we get our second victim? I would like to find out soon to be able to get them something they really like. Also do we need to post our likes and dislikes again. I don't even remember what I put down. So can we make a new likes and dislikes page.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tick tick tick come on victim time


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Sooooo.... I'm ready to get this thing started. Lol. Let's do this all year long. Okay? Okay. Lol!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish I could get in again..but Im working my rear off painting to pay a darn 450.00 ticket !


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Oh COME ON Miss Mandy....if I can sign up TWICE you can sign up ONCE for SR2!!! It will be fun!!! (I promise) and I may be your Reaper and you know what a hoot I can be..... (hootie hoo, hootie hoo)


You crack me up lol. How do mean you signed up twice?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Teasers are the MOST fun...it builds the anticipation and expectations! Plus it probably makes your victim feel very stalked and studied and I am sure it improves their posture......


I agree.....it's Halloween foreplay 

Well, I just read through all 38 pages of this thread. Since I just put myself through 8 months of school and accomplished my goal, and before I start college in Janurary, and since SR2 will be in full swing for my 30th birthday......I"M IN  Y'all happy? Ya made me crack


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I agree.....it's Halloween foreplay
> 
> Well, I just read through all 38 pages of this thread. Since I just put myself through 8 months of school and accomplished my goal, and before I start college in Janurary, and since SR2 will be in full swing for my 30th birthday......I"M IN  Y'all happy? Ya made me crack


now that thats done............... i have this AMAZING business opportunity, all you have to do is get other people to sign up to sell FOR you! You'll be RICH!!!!!!!! 

BAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

deeds0709 said:


> This is my first year participating in SR event. I sent my victim from SR1 the package and victim was pleased. I haven't yet received my box from SR1. I am now in on SR2. When do we get our second victim? I would like to find out soon to be able to get them something they really like. Also do we need to post our likes and dislikes again. I don't even remember what I put down. So can we make a new likes and dislikes page.


I think we will get our victims in 4 or 5 days, not very long now. And YES please make a new list and post it to the SR 2 likes and dislikes thread, its a totally separate thread from the first one you posted to. Your new reaper will need it !!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a quick question. I see several of you saying you have already started making/buying/gathering things for you victim on SR2 , how do you guys do that without knowing our vics likes and dislikes? Do you just hope it goes well with their theme or is it just basic stuff that goes with anyones? I would love to get a head start but I'm afraid to , I don't want ot waste money or time just to find out it wouldn't work for my victim at all. So how do you all do it??


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

For me...I don't buy anything in advance, I wouldn't be willing to use. In other words...if my victim is completely different than my likes...I'll have to start over...but I will use everything I bought for my stuff, or for gifts for others. So I don't consider it a waste. But on the other hand...if I get it spot on...well then I rocked it...didn't I?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

For me being crafty as I am I can usauly buy stuff ahead of time and trun it into something on there likes list  small teaser gifts are fun those can be anything really just gets them excited. Then there are some things everyone loves that u can get early candy lol 

you can also look over the likes and dislikes and see if there is stuff people like on everyone's list  

How many peeps we have where is I am goddess come join the fun


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Mr (or Ms...and I apologize profusely) Lurker,

What a great way to start your Halloween Forum Experience. Create an account...introduce yourself on member's introduction...and then...Come start your reaping experience. 60 here we come. 

Come out, come out, wherever you are. We won't buy...or scare too far...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Come to the dark side



We have boos


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOoohhhhh you bad girl!!! That's hefty.



Kelloween said:


> I wish I could get in again..but Im working my rear off painting to pay a darn 450.00 ticket !


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I grab things all year that I think a SR victim would like. Things on sale, after Halloween sales and the like. Most of it are the 'filler' type items or things that most everyone could use.

Many like the potion bottles and little things of that nature. So picking up those u when you find them at Goodwill or garage sales help when the time comes. 

I have a huge bin of 'stuff' that may or may not work for some victims. This year....I really didn't get to use much of it. But I know that I will at some point. And I think it's better to buy it when it's in your hand then when you're running around trying to find it.





disembodiedvoice said:


> I have a quick question. I see several of you saying you have already started making/buying/gathering things for you victim on SR2 , how do you guys do that without knowing our vics likes and dislikes? Do you just hope it goes well with their theme or is it just basic stuff that goes with anyones? I would love to get a head start but I'm afraid to , I don't want ot waste money or time just to find out it wouldn't work for my victim at all. So how do you all do it??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Araniella,,, I do the exact same thing,, pick up stuff at leas markets, garage sales,, thrift stores and clearance sales,, I have a box o goodies,,, some things have been in there for a long time,,, some I find the right person for right away,, but love having it! 


Guess what gang????????????


we now have (another drum roll............)



*60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a reminder. Please check the likes and dislikes page when you get your victim. I myself have updated it 3 times since I pm'd Bethene and I am sure others have as well.
OH YEA!!!! And if you signed up and didn't post there we can not be responsible for the contents of your box. MUAHAHAHAHA
I would rather send you something you need or want then just any old thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Just a reminder. Please check the likes and dislikes page when you get your victim. I myself have updated it 3 times since I pm'd Bethene and I am sure others have as well.
> OH YEA!!!! And if you signed up and didn't post there we can not be responsible for the contents of your box. MUAHAHAHAHA
> I would rather send you something you need or want then just any old thing.


so have I LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ditto... i update mine regularly LOLOLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG almost victim time whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG Kelloween!! Was it for speeding? My motto is "Drive it like you stole it", but damn, I better slow down. Don't want one of THOSE!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> OMG Kelloween!! Was it for speeding? My motto is "Drive it like you stole it", but damn, I better slow down. Don't want one of THOSE!!


LOL I only drive like that on my motorcycle LOL

Kelloween we are going to miss you in the reaper 2 girl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on peeps join in with us time for victim is almost here whoot just a couple days and you can be stocking and creating


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..thinking of changing my likes/dislikes to just the things I dislike....and letting my reaper go wild with their imagination.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I'm getting a victim,
I'm getting a victim,
I'm getting a victim,
Tra-le-do-da-Day!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm new on here what the heck i'm in!
bethene ill pm you sat morn


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, I signed up (if she got the message I sent). It'll be my first time doing this and I'm kinda nervous lol!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Araniella said:


> Hmm..thinking of changing my likes/dislikes to just the things I dislike....and letting my reaper go wild with their imagination.


NO! please don't . It's just my luck I would get you and then go insane for the entire month of Halloween trying to decide what to put in a box. Don't mess with fragile minds ! 

In fact I urge everyone who signed up and hasn't listed likes/dislikes or who has a lame list  pleas go to the thread and list away, make it a good one. I actually get a kick just reading the lists to tell ya the truth.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do enjoy the lists too, I should go and update my list too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah, the exhilaration of anticipating a new VICTIM!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

WOW!! I got a Victim!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry...I was just teasing.......just trying to stir the pot a bit....(I think it is a Witch thing)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Bethene, I sent you my likes/dislikes, didn't I? Or did I dream it?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah,,, I know I have you signed up!!!!!!!!! 



now we have...... 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Helena Handbasket, I just posted my likes and dislikes on this thread. Bethene, were we supposed to send them to you? I had my likes and dilikes on the SR1 but I had forgotten what I said so I posted a more accurate up to date likes and dislikes. I am still waiting anxiously for my SR1 box. I have been running to the door when I hear the mail truck. LOL


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually I lied. I'll go ahead and stay signed up for this one. Too many ideas to not do it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Actually I lied. I'll go ahead and stay signed up for this one. Too many ideas to not do it.



  That's the spirit! (insert ghostly image here)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I would live to but I still have to get the first one sent out. have fun guys.cant wait to see your stuff.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Welp, after much consideration...I'm in! I've never done SR 2 before!! Can't wait!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot almost vivtim time but not to late for those of you still wanting to have some reaping fun  come join us


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Almost time!! Let the stalking begin!!!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_21_13_Coupon
In case anyone is planning a trip to Spirit this weekend 30% off coupon 1 item


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok hitting salvation army today see if i can find any goodies  victim come on victim time whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Join us!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I want a victim, I want a victim, I want a victim....shall I go on? Or has the point been made??? (And Bethene I am just teasing...I really admire you and I REALLY appreciate all the hard work you have done with the Secret Reaper, you are awesome)


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I am ready.........


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in!
Yeah


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Yay We've got more peoples *


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have a quick question. I see several of you saying you have already started making/buying/gathering things for you victim on SR2 , how do you guys do that without knowing our vics likes and dislikes? Do you just hope it goes well with their theme or is it just basic stuff that goes with anyones? I would love to get a head start but I'm afraid to , I don't want ot waste money or time just to find out it wouldn't work for my victim at all. So how do you all do it??



 For me it is teasers... I like to send them, though I never received any teasers.... I think it is nice....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well P5, if you are my victim....I shall tease the crap outta you! Mwuahahaha!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

When is Bethene giving out names?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kallie said:


> When is Bethene giving out names?


Sign ups go til tomorrow. So maybe she'll start tomorrow or Monday


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry Guys I have to back out at the last minute. My little yorkie tore his ACL and he might need surgery if bedrest doesn't heal it. I'll be watching and waiting for your guys pictures! Have fun with the reaping. Fingers crossed I can do it next year! 

sorry again!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Or...... Maybe for "extra special Reapers" they get their victims a little in advance. Not from personal experience, but from things I've heard...and maybe bribes I have received ....and squirrel messages.....lots of those......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww, hope your little poochie is ok, Glitz!


We can do a witchy chant, P5. Maybe bethene will feel the vibes


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you MissMandy. I'm hoping with him resting in his crate and no stairs it will heal on its own, but he is a crabby little pup!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I had hoped maybe I could join again for this one, but, alas, it's just not meant to be. As things are right now, I've found I don't even have a dollar to spare. 
I will still be watching to see all the awesome stuff you guys get, though!! I'll be with you guys in spirit! Have fun this round!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope your puppy gets better, soon, GhoulInGlitz!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> For me it is teasers... I like to send them, though I never received any teasers.... I think it is nice....


Yeah , I can see that, that makes sense and its a good idea. I've never received teasers either. I think I will do that this time to just to make the wait not so bad for my vic...nothing big , I can't afford it but just something fun.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I do teasers.. builds up the anticipation....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victm victim victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry that Ghoulin Glitz has to drop out,,, poor poor little puppy,, I hope he heals with out surgery!! 

aww, witchy kitty,, so sorry you can't join us,,, you are so much fun!!! 

we now have 67 people!!


think we can make a even 70???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg we are so close to victim time ready so ready


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Started to do a bit of matching, can't do every one until Monday, to give everyone even on the west coast a chance to join, but will have most done by then


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet almost victim time can't wait 



bethene said:


> Started to do a bit of matching, can't do every one until Monday, to give everyone even on the west coast a chance to join, but will have most done by then


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I really want to do it! I am concerned about time though. I have been going back and forth about it since it started. Ooooooohhhhhhhh, what to do, what to do!?! Well I will decide overnight and let you know tomorrow!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Come on Teresa, you know you want to. I might get you again. You never know. Muahahahaha


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL I really do! Work is supposed to start getting crazy again next week though and I am worried about that. I do have a good stash built up though. So..... I will let you know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope you can join us Teresa!!! 
3 more takers!? Want to make it to 70!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I know it's last minute...but I'd like to join SR II. How's that for a first post!

I've been a HF member for over four years and probably hold the longest lurking member record. I expect a trophy. Or a glitter bomb.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

To those that were signed up, and skipped out, and then came back again lol... did you make sure to bethene know? I know there were a few of you and I don't want anyone to be left out! 


Hubby is in the outhouse again, so I'm making him take me to Target today. Sure would be nice to have my victim before going  ...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I know it's last minute...but I'd like to join SR II. How's that for a first post!
> 
> I've been a HF member for over four years and probably hold the longest lurking member record. I expect a trophy. Or a glitter bomb.




 Well, joining SR2 is a great way to introduce yourself! Don't forget to post on the likes and dislikes thread and welcome to the FUN!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

This is my first year as a Secret Reaper. I've been looking at the photos on the other Reaper post and I'm feeling a little intimidated. Maybe I joined too impulsively? I don't know if I have the funds and/or time to pull this off.  I wouldn't want my victim to be disappointed!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in! I'm in! I'm in!

tired of watching the rest of you have all of the fun


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Hubby is in the outhouse again, so I'm making him take me to Target today. Sure would be nice to have my victim before going  ...


Wait! You won't even have to leave this outhouse...it comes equipped with a target!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

GhoulInGlitz said:


> Thank you MissMandy. I'm hoping with him resting in his crate and no stairs it will heal on its own, but he is a crabby little pup!


hope your fur baby heals without surgery. I didn't know you could get a yorkie to "bed rest". Hyper little things aren't hey?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for victim omg so ready


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I know it's last minute...but I'd like to join SR II. How's that for a first post!
> 
> I've been a HF member for over four years and probably hold the longest lurking member record. I expect a trophy. Or a glitter bomb.


Don't worry, you are amongst friends you will receive several glitter bombs depending on whom your reaper is


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just curious. Do reapers actually read the likes and dislikes or just kinda go with whatever they want to get for their victim?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I know I read the likes/dislikes. I pay most attention to the dislikes. Time and effort for something that won't get used or liked is just silly.

And of course, there is the stalking..posts on threads where they've said they liked or wanted something...peeking at pinterest pages and facebook can be helpful--sometimes with facebook you can see pics of how they've decorated in the past and it adds to the 'likes'.




kallie said:


> Just curious. Do reapers actually read the likes and dislikes or just kinda go with whatever they want to get for their victim?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I read the likes and dislikes thread, but my victim did not post there. It made it hard for me, but I still hope my victim likes the things that I sent. (Bethene sent me a few ideas)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

kallie, The lists can certainly serve as a guide, but we all have a common interest here - we love Halloween. I think each person tries to do the best they can, and I know some of the gifts that I have given may not have been right on the mark. But in the end, they are just that - Gifts. Sometimes, you get something creative that you never thought about and it works in great with your décor. Mostly, I am happy with the thought and time someone took, and the fun of all the teasing, and exchanging surprises.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Paint it Black,, could not of said it better myself!!!!!!! 

Come on guys,, only one more person to get 70!!!! at least I think so,, sadly a couple had to drop out, but I tried to do,, say number 67 twice,, so it would come out the correct number of sign up,, only cuz I want to know for fun,, not major other reason


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I have certainly lurked around this thread enough and been debating about joining, enough procrasitnating I am in! I will post my likes dislikes after work. I am looking forward to trying this for the first time. Let the reaping begin!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

welll SHUT THE FRONT DOOR~ some how ,, (it comes from looking at the forum on my phone,, and not being by my list) I missed seeing one person ,, so,,,,,







we have 70!!!!!!!!!



of course,,, we welcome even more,,, what the heck,,, we can always shoot for 75!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so excited to get a victim and make a cool package for them whoot


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright, I'm in. PMing Bethene now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Alright, I'm in. PMing Bethene now.


sweet yayayayayayayayayaya


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Where is the likes/dislikes thread?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Where is the likes/dislikes thread?


here  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...s-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper-2-a.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Here it is!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...s-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper-2-a.html


(Dang it Saki you're FAST!!! Beat me to it!)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, you rock! 

Have to go to work soon so I'll add mine when I get home this evening.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

kallie said:


> Just curious. Do reapers actually read the likes and dislikes or just kinda go with whatever they want to get for their victim?


Yes, I want to know my victims likes and dislikes. However, some are so descriptive and have such a long list of dislikes that I'm afraid my talents won't extend into the type of items they are hoping for. I hope to get a victim that is stalkalicious and has lots of albums and pins. I, myself, have neither.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm not crafty either soooo store bought is how i shop. same with my halloween cards
but i love homemade items they are the best!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I look over my victim's likes & dislikes multiple times lol. I prefer when it's a very detailed list. Gives me more options


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim ready for victim out and about picked up a fun item for my future victim anyone will love


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I have spent the weekend working on Reaper gifts (and props for me)......and don't worry....I think any "Victim" will LOVE this kind of thing, there is latex involved......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,,, now 73!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Is it possible that we will surpass the original Secret Reaper???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Victim! Victim! Victim! Just wouldn't be SR if I didn't chant at least once


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wanting a victim....
Wanting one BAD
Not getting a victim
makes Pumpkin quite sad
But there is hope
that I'll get one
Then I'll shout out with glee
I've got a victim! 
Who-dee-do,
Who-dee-dee!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! You are such a corn ball P5


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Lmao! You are such a corn ball P5





Awwwww....thanks Dah-ling!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

kallie said:


> Just curious. Do reapers actually read the likes and dislikes or just kinda go with whatever they want to get for their victim?


I do read them. I try to be sure to have at least one thing that they specifically like. If I happen to see something when I am out and about that I know for sure someone would like, I go ahead and get it and add it to my stash in hopes of getting said individuals as my victims eventually.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, I'm in! I am not ready to give up on all of the fun yet! I will just hope that things don't get to hectic. I may just have to rely more on buying instead of making. We'll see. 

*Victim, victim, victim!* Tee-he!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, I just finished with my very first Secret Reaper....(well, technically my Victim won't have the gift until tomorrow....but....) I have always bought things at after Halloween sales....and in all my stash, there is a little something that most Halloween people would like. I love Grandinroad best...but there are plenty of Halloween goodies everywhere. And I sure hope my victim and future victims LOVE what I send. It makes me happy to make my victim happy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just reaped myself today. Wait....that didn't sound right. Anywho  I got that big ole pumpkin pail from Target and a couple of sets of pumpkin string lights. Oh and finally got a copy of Hocus Pocus! I'm a happy ghoul right now


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethene, I haven't rec'd a confirmation on my sign up PM. Not really worried ~ just checkin'.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Here it is!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...s-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper-2-a.html
> 
> 
> (Dang it Saki you're FAST!!! Beat me to it!)


  I Beat you both. I posted it on page 1 right after the rules!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim Victim Victim Hehehehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Teresa M said:


> I do read them. I try to be sure to have at least one thing that they specifically like. If I happen to see something when I am out and about that I know for sure someone would like, I go ahead and get it and add it to my stash in hopes of getting said individuals as my victims eventually.


I read them and reread them several times throughout making their package to try and come up with new ideas ect. I really try to get or make something they can use other wise it's a waste of valuable time and money if they just store / throw /give it away. I think the lists are important since we don't actually know each other.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

So ready for a victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> So ready for a victim!


me to me to me to lol


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

I was at the flea market today and found some really great stuff for my vic who I don't even have yet!!! I was meandering around with the fam and all I could see were potential Halloween projects. The hub gets PVC piping for drainage and I steel 2' for candles. HA! 

I did, however, see about 4 or 5 Halloween blow molds and much to my chagrin, I did not get them. Ah well, there's always next Sunday!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I only WISH I were lucky enough to come across blow molds at a flea market or yard sale! I have had 0 luck in that department


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I'll be going next week. If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to ship them your way! It's funny, when I spied these pretties, I couldn't remember who the blow mold fanatic was on the forum ... or at least one of them. Either way I will be purchasing them. I'll email you the pics and you can decide then. HOPEFULLY there will be more next week!!!



MissMandy said:


> I only WISH I were lucky enough to come across blow molds at a flea market or yard sale! I have had 0 luck in that department


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

man is it victim time yet LOL ready so ready . 

who has the gliter bombs LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethene, did you get my message for signing up for SR2? I was just looking at my inbox and it said that there were no messages sent? I was going to post to the likes/dislikes list and wanted to copy paste from the one I sent you. Thought that I should check and make sure that you did get from me first.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> man is it victim time yet LOL ready so ready .
> 
> who has the gliter bombs LOL


MMeeeee I do.. found some other ways to make Egg glitter bombs


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 74 signed up,,, have every one matched,, unless we have last minute folks sign up, then I will do a bit of juggling,, I sent a few their victims but am so so tired, need to be to work at 7, should already be in bed,,, but soon,, soon,,, your victim is coming!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> we have 74 signed up,,, have every one matched,, unless we have last minute folks sign up, then I will do a bit of juggling,, I sent a few their victims but am so so tired, need to be to work at 7, should already be in bed,,, but soon,, soon,,, your victim is coming!


You have me on the list right?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay, my victim is coming soon!  Yay! VICTIM Yay!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh....Monday morning and the tangy smell of "Victim" is in the air.... What a Happy, HAPPY day!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Guess I will go to work! Maybe I will have a victim when I get home


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim day whoot


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Palladino said:


> This is my first year as a Secret Reaper. I've been looking at the photos on the other Reaper post and I'm feeling a little intimidated. Maybe I joined too impulsively? I don't know if I have the funds and/or time to pull this off.  I wouldn't want my victim to be disappointed!



You'll do fine! I'm sure everyone here appreciates anything you can make / pass on / find on the side of the road! I've had items in my stash that I never used and happily sent them on to someone who could use them. 



kallie said:


> Just curious. Do reapers actually read the likes and dislikes or just kinda go with whatever they want to get for their victim?


Oh I do! There are so many directions one could go, so it's nice to know that you're not sending cheesy Disney stuff to someone who is really into blood & gore and vice versa!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel like a little kid...waiting to go downstairs on Christmas morning until my parents are up. I'm ecstatic to find out who my poor victim is. Oooo it's gonna be fun. muHAhahahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm ready I'm ready I'm ready lol


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohhh boy!! Who will it be? Hmmmm? Wondering.... Who. Will. It. Be?!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats it Bethene..... I warned you. Glitter bombing has commenced. Double handing the black and orange glitter bombs. OOooooo that one hit her doorbell, that should get her attention, what no one came to the door well I shall use my whole stash and see if I can get her attention. How did that purple one get in there, wow that is pretty. 
Bethene I have decorated your yard and porch with black, orange and a dash of purple glitter. Now can I have my victim?


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Victim, oh victim, who art thou? I must know, so I can begin my taunting, and teasing, and tantalizing, demented, deranged, delusional, devotion to my poor poor victim...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

DebBDeb said:


> Well, I'll be going next week. If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to ship them your way! It's funny, when I spied these pretties, I couldn't remember who the blow mold fanatic was on the forum ... or at least one of them. Either way I will be purchasing them. I'll email you the pics and you can decide then. HOPEFULLY there will be more next week!!!


If you're already planning to purchase them, then sure I'll take a look  But please don't go out of your way just cause of me. I'd feel awful if you went through all that trouble and I didn't like any of them!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay.....who's got their Victim info??? Someone surely must be ecstatic right now.......sadly.....that someone isn't this Pumpkin.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

This Soul continues Dismantling at the fact that he does not...however, I do understand life and work and reality of things come first...the names shall come. And then the horrors will begin.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It's not me pumpkin of I would be going crazy right now stocking lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

me either. I sure could be stalking someone right now but I have no victim to stalk.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Patiently wating to receive my victim, can't wait for the stalking to begin


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> Thats it Bethene..... I warned you. Glitter bombing has commenced. Double handing the black and orange glitter bombs. OOooooo that one hit her doorbell, that should get her attention, what no one came to the door well I shall use my whole stash and see if I can get her attention. How did that purple one get in there, wow that is pretty.
> Bethene I have decorated your yard and porch with black, orange and a dash of purple glitter. Now can I have my victim?



What???? Is someone resorting to vandalism?


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

It's really not a problem at all! I'm going to get them anyway - provided they're still there, of course - was purchasing them as a possibility for SR2! AAANNNDDD I know peeps on here are fanatical for them.  Chances are they'll be gone next week only because I'm looking for them. Murphy's Law I suppose.

I'll keep you posted!



MissMandy said:


> If you're already planning to purchase them, then sure I'll take a look  But please don't go out of your way just cause of me. I'd feel awful if you went through all that trouble and I didn't like any of them!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I need a victim!!! I need to change my focus from waiting for UPS to deliver that freaking reaper package to my SR! victim. I need help!!! A victim would help!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my victim. I got my victim. 
Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

But...But...But...But...But...But...But...But...But...

I WANT MY VICTIM 8(


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> What???? Is someone resorting to vandalism?


Who me? never. I just thought I would decorate the yard for Bethene so she would have time to pm our victims.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Shall we have cocktails to pass the time?


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

eHHH. I'll just take a couple shots...you can keep the fruit juice. 8)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

VICTIM victim VICTIM victim VICTIM!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

If I'm your victim - feel free to just box this up and send my way. As a teaser gift. 


Bethany said:


> View attachment 173099
> 
> 
> Shall we have cocktails to pass the time?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't get a victim. oh noooooo. please tell me i signed up correctly. HALP =)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

It takes Bethene some time to get through sending all of the info out. Hang tight, I'm sure you are fine. 



CreepySpiders said:


> I didn't get a victim. oh noooooo. please tell me i signed up correctly. HALP =)


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

oh whew!! I was so nervous!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> I didn't get a victim. oh noooooo. please tell me i signed up correctly. HALP =)


i dont think shes sent them all out yet. i havent gotten mine either. 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Bethene had to work this morning. She got a couple out late last night, but the rest she will try to do this evening. My wicked wife nor I have our's yet either. Patience...our victims will come...and then we get to play. If you're bored of waiting...do what I'm doing...update your likes and dislikes on that thread. 8)


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

if bored you can practice your stalking on everyone's page. Confuses them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come one Monday roll by faster so we can get victims LOL


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

In the past I vaguely remember a login we could use to stalk our vicitims without getting caught? Does said item still exist? If not am I allowed to create it, or was there a reason it was terminated? Or...perhaps...I've just lost my mind...Bueller?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

It was terminated. Too easy for spammers. It was suggested to sign out and stalk as a guest.
I am everyone's page so no one knows who is my victim


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

DebBDeb said:


> It's really not a problem at all! I'm going to get them anyway - provided they're still there, of course - was purchasing them as a possibility for SR2! AAANNNDDD I know peeps on here are fanatical for them.  Chances are they'll be gone next week only because I'm looking for them. Murphy's Law I suppose.
> 
> I'll keep you posted!


That's usually the way it goes  Thanks chickie!

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

No worries. I've viewed plenty myself as it is. If nothing else...I'll log out and stalk them that way. I don't mind. oooo...the anticipation is dismantling me worse. I NEED my VICTIM. 8)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Boo just checking to make sure your all awake lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm awake lol. But I need to go load the dishwasher and start dinner


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Yawn :::Sleepily rubs his eyes::: Did someone say something?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Barely. Didn't wake up until 11:30! my day is shot. have chili in crock pot for dinner.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

....Uhm......I don't want to ruffle any feathers..............but.....I GOT A VICTIM!!!!!.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

That's good news. That means she may be off work dishing them out now. ooooo. I can't wait to terrorize my poor, innocent, defenseless victim. 1, 2 I'm COMING FOR YOU!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i wanna victim..............................................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> ....Uhm......I don't want to ruffle any feathers..............but.....I GOT A VICTIM!!!!!.


I like my feathers ruffled lol. Tis the season


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> Who me? never. I just thought I would decorate the yard for Bethene so she would have time to pm our victims.



Oh in that case, that's a different story. Can I help? I have a couple of silly looking glittery cats my neighbor bestowed on me.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim, victim, i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a victim!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Awwwww, shucks. I just got home from work and jumped on the computer to see who my victim is. Not there yet. Phooey.  Guess I'll call my Mom and check back in a bit.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am going out on a limb here....but if any of you "victim-hungry" peeps want to Reap me......well.....then go ahead.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh... wait... too soon.... 

where's my


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> Oh in that case, that's a different story. Can I help? I have a couple of silly looking glittery cats my neighbor bestowed on me.


Absolutely. Bring them on. She will have the best decorated yard in the neighborhood


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim i am awaiting to see who you are


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got on here after work and was freaked out for a minute because I dont have a victim yet! Then, I see that most others don't either. I was afraid my request did not go through or something. guess I will just be patient lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to try a new tactic.

Dear sweet fabulous Bethene honey, may I have my victim now? Please oh goddess of the reap! Please!

Thank you,
Im the goddess


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Victim oh victim. I'm not so patiently waiting to terrorize you my friend. I hope to see who you are soon.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Now that I have given and received in the main SR, I am excited about SRII. Don't want to do anything though until I can get some good stalking in.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'm going to try a new tactic.
> 
> Dear sweet fabulous Bethene honey, may I have my victim now? Please oh goddess of the reap! Please!
> 
> ...


LOL! You could be startling a new trend!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I love my victim!!! Such a cheerful member and very fun loving...Bethene "hooked me up"!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I love my victim!!! Such a cheerful member and very fun loving...Bethene "hooked me up"!


Must be me! Lmao


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

witchymom said:


> View attachment 173134
> 
> 
> oh... wait... too soon....
> ...


That literally made me LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Must be me! Lmao



Well the description sure could be you....but my lips are sealed....Bethene used two whole rolls of duct tape to subdue my mouth. (My husband LOVES Bethene.....)


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Came home from work hoping to open up my HF and receive my Vicim but No. Such. Luck.

(singsonged) Oh, BEEETTTHHHEENNNEEEEEEEEE ... I'd like to pick my Victim's name from the hat now, please!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I love my victim!!! Such a cheerful member and very fun loving...Bethene "hooked me up"!


very cool gotta love that


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Well goody, goody for you, Pumpkin5. (and I TOTALLY said that with 5 grade mentality) LOL!!!

Just kidding. Very cool! I look forward to my gifts!



Pumpkin5 said:


> I love my victim!!! Such a cheerful member and very fun loving...Bethene "hooked me up"!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> LOL! You could be startling a new trend!


Hasn't worked yet. LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well the description sure could be you....but my lips are sealed....Bethene used two whole rolls of duct tape to subdue my mouth. (My husband LOVES Bethene.....)


That's too funny.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

as i wait for victim thinking of how can i go over the top on this one LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy dance I Got my VICTIM!! YAY!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yoohoo.....victim? Where are you?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> Absolutely. Bring them on. She will have the best decorated yard in the neighborhood











Here they are in all their glittery goodness? Well, they are glittery anyway, goodness is stretching it.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 173190
> 
> 
> Here they are in all their glittery goodness? Well, they are glittery anyway, goodness is stretching it.


Those look like fun


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Haven't heard anything yet


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Super excited about my victim. Someone's getting one of my creepy pumpkins!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh Bethie, please oh please , oh please


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

So, if we want to look at our victims profile and posts, etc, we need to sign out so they don't know us?? Oh, and I don't have a victim yet, just checking since I have not figured out how things work yet!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

BETHENEEEEE. You're killing me! Only slightly serious. I know you are a busy woman!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, have got about 27 or so out there, and am just too tired and frustrated to continue,, so sorry guys,,,

I have a person who has been part of the first reaper, and is signed up for the 2nd who was gone,, poof,, gone,, no name any where, so I broke down and contacted Larry,, ( she is near to some one who requested close shipping,, so was, like now what ??! ) Well, turns out she changed her name,, and never told me,,, I spent way too much time looking for her,,, sign, Stick a fork in me guys,, I am done,,, will start again tomorrow after work,,,,

let alone dealing with the first reapers MIA,,, need to get rescue reapers out as soon as I get this done,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh boy. Sorry Bethene! Hope it all comes together.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

That's ok. We appreciate all the time you spend on us! It just makes the anticipation build up. Haha (sitting here being patient)


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my victim, i'll give you all a hint. its a person who has posted in this thread. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

If I can help u out in any way dear just let me know .



bethene said:


> well,, have got about 27 or so out there, and am just too tired and frustrated to continue,, so sorry guys,,,
> 
> I have a person who has been part of the first reaper, and is signed up for the 2nd who was gone,, poof,, gone,, no name any where, so I broke down and contacted Larry,, ( she is near to some one who requested close shipping,, so was, like now what ??! ) Well, turns out she changed her name,, and never told me,,, I spent way too much time looking for her,,, sign, Stick a fork in me guys,, I am done,,, will start again tomorrow after work,,,,
> 
> let alone dealing with the first reapers MIA,,, need to get rescue reapers out as soon as I get this done,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Greenewitch said:


> So, if we want to look at our victims profile and posts, etc, we need to sign out so they don't know us?? Oh, and I don't have a victim yet, just checking since I have not figured out how things work yet!


You don't _have_ to sign out; there are other options. Many, as I, like to view a bunch of different profiles to confuse people.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I have a victim and super excited.  Thank you Bethene! If you need help wth ANYTHING!!! Let me know.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang, that was an unfortunate situation. Sowwie bethie


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, the situation is resolved,,, and we have made amends,, I should not of vented, was so so tired,,, now off to another day at creme curls bakery,,, ugggh,,,, hope I get the good job I had yesterday, it was what made me tired,, but it was fun for once,,,, will start with your victims again after dinner most likely,,,,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 173190
> 
> 
> Here they are in all their glittery goodness? Well, they are glittery anyway, goodness is stretching it.


OMG! I think they are cute!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

It will all work out and soon we will all have Victims. muHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> It will all work out and soon we will all have Victims. muHAHAHAHAHAHA


Ya it will and will beable to brain storm up lots of great things to make.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I can help ya brainstorm...but I can't help ya make. I was born with one creative bone in my body...it broke when I was in 1st grade. All the creativity spilled out. 8(


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> I can help ya brainstorm...but I can't help ya make. I was born with one creative bone in my body...it broke when I was in 1st grade. All the creativity spilled out. 8(


LOL 
I am lucky I have both LOL


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah you are. I've seen the amazing work you conspire and create. I have some in my house as a matter of fact. 8) I'll just keep helping my wicked with her projects. That seems to go well for us. 8) I may even have her help me with my poor victim's prizes...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> Yeah you are. I've seen the amazing work you conspire and create. I have some in my house as a matter of fact. 8) I'll just keep helping my wicked with her projects. That seems to go well for us. 8) I may even have her help me with my poor victim's prizes...


If you are my victim you may have more saki goodies LOL


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Druidess would FLIP out. That I promise you. 8)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally irrelevant but I thought it might make some of you smile while we wait for our victims.....

A year ago today, a sad little thing of a dog showed up on my front porch (almost a year to when I had to put my beloved Pippin down, a german shepherd who had cancer). He was cold, had multiple infections, matted to the skin, could barely walk due to the mats between his toes, flea infested, had pulled most of the hair off his chest, and was shy, timid, and very unsure of himself and his place in the world. But we saw a sweet baby who needed lots of love and TLC! It took lots of help from our vet, groomer, and the sheriffs office and animal control (we had to deal with the sorry former owner!) but today, he is a spoiled rotten baby, who loves his 'furever' family, going to the beach, and sleeping next to anyone who will pet him! We say Pippin's spirit led him here, knowing we needed him, as much as he needed us.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I remember when you got that sweet little guy congrads on giving him a wonderful home give him a hug for me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> Druidess would FLIP out. That I promise you. 8)


I loved doing hers in the mini reaper it was so much fun


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember reading about all the bs you had to go through with those previous owners. Anyone who mistreats animals like that are sad excuses for humans. Makes me sick  But Renji is healthy and happy now  Bless your hearts <3


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

witchymom said:


> Totally irrelevant but I thought it might make some of you smile while we wait for our victims.....
> 
> A year ago today, a sad little thing of a dog showed up on my front porch (almost a year to when I had to put my beloved Pippin down, a german shepherd who had cancer). He was cold, had multiple infections, matted to the skin, could barely walk due to the mats between his toes, flea infested, had pulled most of the hair off his chest, and was shy, timid, and very unsure of himself and his place in the world. But we saw a sweet baby who needed lots of love and TLC! It took lots of help from our vet, groomer, and the sheriffs office and animal control (we had to deal with the sorry former owner!) but today, he is a spoiled rotten baby, who loves his 'furever' family, going to the beach, and sleeping next to anyone who will pet him! We say Pippin's spirit led him here, knowing we needed him, as much as he needed us.....
> 
> View attachment 173342


Good for you guys witchymom!! Lucky dog to find such a loving family. My boys (cats) are pretty much rescues too. My ragdoll showed up in my sister's back yard pretty much in the same condition as your dog & my bengal I took from a family that didn't want him any more. Their loss MY GAIN!! THey are both such sweeties!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

So Druidess and our 2 Goblins left on some trip somewhere...don't remember...irrelevant information anyways. I'm working on fixing some things in the house...to include the toilet. I of course have the toilet in about 40 different pieces. I realize I need something I don't have. So...it's time for a Home Depot trip. As I walk outside, our gate is open. And there stands a beaten, ugly, flea infested, wounded, mutt. I look at it...I shrug my shoulders, "I don't have time for this," and I start to shut the door to leave. I look at it once more. A few profanities stumble from my mouth as I go back into the house to get some of the dog food and water we have for the dog that Druidess had just recently convinced me to get her. 1.5 hours and 3 blocks later I finally am able to pick the dog up to take it to the Vet. He says that "Stray" appears to have recently given birth and appears to have been shot. So Druidess and I agree to care for Stray until she's healthy and then we're going to give her to a nice family. I come home from work one day and hear "Fehu." "I said what in the world is a Fehu?" "That's Stray's new name...I told you we weren't going to keep calling her Stray." Well...while I don't have pictures of Fehu to post at the moment, that was a couple of years ago, and we still have Stray...aka...Fehu. All of her wounds have healed. Her multiple seizures per day are down to one every couple/few months. She's fat, sassy, happy, and loved.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I loved doing hers in the mini reaper it was so much fun


She was very appreciative. You're awesome stuff gives her amazingly wicked ideas on what to do next. 8)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah he's spoiled rotten LOLOLOL

he got an egg biscuit for his bday breakfast LOLOL


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

witchymom said:


> Totally irrelevant but I thought it might make some of you smile while we wait for our victims.....
> 
> A year ago today, a sad little thing of a dog showed up on my front porch (almost a year to when I had to put my beloved Pippin down, a german shepherd who had cancer). He was cold, had multiple infections, matted to the skin, could barely walk due to the mats between his toes, flea infested, had pulled most of the hair off his chest, and was shy, timid, and very unsure of himself and his place in the world. But we saw a sweet baby who needed lots of love and TLC! It took lots of help from our vet, groomer, and the sheriffs office and animal control (we had to deal with the sorry former owner!) but today, he is a spoiled rotten baby, who loves his 'furever' family, going to the beach, and sleeping next to anyone who will pet him! We say Pippin's spirit led him here, knowing we needed him, as much as he needed us.....
> 
> View attachment 173342


Oh, he is beautiful! Your story brought tears to my eyes! I am so glad for all of you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Dismantled Soul said:


> So Druidess and our 2 Goblins left on some trip somewhere...don't remember...irrelevant information anyways. I'm working on fixing some things in the house...to include the toilet. I of course have the toilet in about 40 different pieces. I realize I need something I don't have. So...it's time for a Home Depot trip. As I walk outside, our gate is open. And there stands a beaten, ugly, flea infested, wounded, mutt. I look at it...I shrug my shoulders, "I don't have time for this," and I start to shut the door to leave. I look at it once more. A few profanities stumble from my mouth as I go back into the house to get some of the dog food and water we have for the dog that Druidess had just recently convinced me to get her. 1.5 hours and 3 blocks later I finally am able to pick the dog up to take it to the Vet. He says that "Stray" appears to have recently given birth and appears to have been shot. So Druidess and I agree to care for Stray until she's healthy and then we're going to give her to a nice family. I come home from work one day and hear "Fehu." "I said what in the world is a Fehu?" "That's Stray's new name...I told you we weren't going to keep calling her Stray." Well...while I don't have pictures of Fehu to post at the moment, that was a couple of years ago, and we still have Stray...aka...Fehu. All of her wounds have healed. Her multiple seizures per day are down to one every couple/few months. She's fat, sassy, happy, and loved.


yeah, I admit my first thought when i saw renj was 'shoo, i dont need another animal!" I did actually shoo him, but then i saw he was limping and well, the rest is history LOLOL


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*(ahem) Either I was given as a Victim to someone or I REALLY have a stalker.

Woke up this morning with SEVENTY-SEVEN NEW LIKES from a certain DebbieDowner who just created their account yesterday! Can you say CREEPY?!?!?! Oh boy, oh boy ... I LOVE me some TEASERS!!!

Yet I haven't received my Vic yet ... or have I?????????????????*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the dog stories so very cool. I have learned even if you adopt from a rescue poor baby's can still be very sick even if they say oh ya checked out healthy. That happend to us last year. But I am thankful everyday it was us that got her and now she is a health sweet heart ok spoils sweet heart.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I know the feeling Witchy. We really had ZERO intent of keeping her. Until Druidess named her...then that was that. I'm glad to see other animal saving loving people. Warms my heart before we become more and more evil...

Deb...wow nice. I know the feeling...victims are coming...and soon we shall all be enjoying the tormenting of mean old things...lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha that is creepy fun. Ya bunch of us still waiting for victims. 



DebBDeb said:


> *(ahem) Either I was given as a Victim to someone or I REALLY have a stalker.
> 
> Woke up this morning with SEVENTY-SEVEN NEW LIKES from a certain DebbieDowner who just created their account yesterday! Can you say CREEPY?!?!?! Oh boy, oh boy ... I LOVE me some TEASERS!!!
> 
> Yet I haven't received my Vic yet ... or have I?????????????????*


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, creepy fun until I noticed their Avatar is a pic of my own home. Now I'm seriously creeped. 


I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach! Haven't had THAT since I was a ToT myself. Holy mackerel, this. is. awesome.



Saki.Girl said:


> Haha that is creepy fun. Ya bunch of us still waiting for victims.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

That's amazingly awesomely stalkerish. They prolly used Google Earth or something...


----------



## SecreeeetReeeper (Sep 24, 2013)

im watching you

or is it you?

or YOU???????

MUAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

DebBDeb said:


> Yeah, creepy fun until I noticed their Avatar is a pic of my own home. Now I'm seriously creeped.
> 
> 
> I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach! Haven't had THAT since I was a ToT myself. Holy mackerel, this. is. awesome.


Dang that is creappy . You have a top stalker for sure lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lol thats awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Totally in tears & creeped out here. Tears for the heartwrenching rescue stories & creeped out because of the whole stalker vibe with your house as their pic.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Those aren't the kind of reapers I like. That's way too creepy for my taste. But I'm happy you're enjoying it.



DebBDeb said:


> Yeah, creepy fun until I noticed their Avatar is a pic of my own home. Now I'm seriously creeped.
> 
> 
> I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach! Haven't had THAT since I was a ToT myself. Holy mackerel, this. is. awesome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Is that considered bad forum etiquette to create a profile, just to do Secret Reaper? (If not.....then....dang it....WHY didn't I think of that???)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I know some other members have done it before. Don't think anything was ever said?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Had to go look. That is creepy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You lucky dogs that have victims I am so ready to create but gotta hold off a bit longer .


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOohhhhh and Ewwwww! At the same time! What a fun idea! 
Would keep me looking over my shoulder though.




DebBDeb said:


> Yeah, creepy fun until I noticed their Avatar is a pic of my own home. Now I'm seriously creeped.
> 
> 
> I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach! Haven't had THAT since I was a ToT myself. Holy mackerel, this. is. awesome.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> You lucky dogs that have victims I am so ready to create but gotta hold off a bit longer .


You can always create for me. 8)


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably just my twisted sense of humor, but that had me LOLing. Too funny. Hope you got a good "reaping" since you were in charge.



MissMandy said:


> I just reaped myself today. Wait....that didn't sound right. Anywho  I got that big ole pumpkin pail from Target and a couple of sets of pumpkin string lights. Oh and finally got a copy of Hocus Pocus! I'm a happy ghoul right now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SecreeeetReeeper said:


> im watching you
> 
> or is it you?
> 
> ...


hahahahaha


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Withchymom,

You made me cry. I am so very proud of you and your family for showing that sweet schnauzer that not all people suck. We could all learn a few things from our pets. 

My 2 boys were part of a litter of 6 that were only 3 1/2 weeks old when my husband and I rescued them. They had been dumped along with their mother when she was still pregnant with them in a field in the middle of nowhere. Thier mommy ws too far gone with worms to save unfortunately, she was a beautiful pure choc lab, and all 6 puppies were in bad shape too with worms and fire ant bites all over. We managed to save the entire litter and adopted them all out to "good" families (including our boys who we say adopted "us"). That was 7 years ago now.



witchymom said:


> Totally irrelevant but I thought it might make some of you smile while we wait for our victims.....
> 
> A year ago today, a sad little thing of a dog showed up on my front porch (almost a year to when I had to put my beloved Pippin down, a german shepherd who had cancer). He was cold, had multiple infections, matted to the skin, could barely walk due to the mats between his toes, flea infested, had pulled most of the hair off his chest, and was shy, timid, and very unsure of himself and his place in the world. But we saw a sweet baby who needed lots of love and TLC! It took lots of help from our vet, groomer, and the sheriffs office and animal control (we had to deal with the sorry former owner!) but today, he is a spoiled rotten baby, who loves his 'furever' family, going to the beach, and sleeping next to anyone who will pet him! We say Pippin's spirit led him here, knowing we needed him, as much as he needed us.....
> 
> View attachment 173342


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim oh victim can not wait to make goodies for u and fill your box full


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, that is SERIOUSLY creepy.........



DebBDeb said:


> Yeah, creepy fun until I noticed their Avatar is a pic of my own home. Now I'm seriously creeped.
> 
> 
> I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach! Haven't had THAT since I was a ToT myself. Holy mackerel, this. is. awesome.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

...............................................Victim?  Oh victiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho Happy Halloween


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm I can't say I've created a fake account, can't say I haven't..  But, photo of your house is way creepy. I have to say I would be really uneasy about that. 

It is a public forum and you don't need to "sign in" to look around. I try to make sure nothing personal is here from me or my victims. That's just my paranoid nature tho. But, I can't say I haven't been sneaky before. 



DebBDeb said:


> Yeah, creepy fun until I noticed their Avatar is a pic of my own home. Now I'm seriously creeped.
> 
> 
> I got that feeling in the pit of my stomach! Haven't had THAT since I was a ToT myself. Holy mackerel, this. is. awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sending lots of energy to bethene so she can get our victims out tonight


----------



## Reaper_Peeper (Aug 18, 2013)

And to you too.



SantaReaper said:


> Ho Ho Ho Happy Halloween


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, where are all of these new names coming from????????? You are ALL being naughty! LOL


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Bethene,

It looks like everyone has been blasting your PM box, it's full.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> sending lots of energy to bethene so she can get our victims out tonight


I'll join in on that, too so Bethene can muster up the strength and endurance to grant us our victims.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> sending lots of energy to bethene so she can get our victims out tonight


I too will be sending energy to Bethene.


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

I wish energy for all. Happy Reaping! Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Oh my.......look what I found..................and I found a paint brush.....and some paints.......Muhahahahaha








Look familiar to anyone???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG the cake pan is back LOL


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Huh??? Looks amazing, but i am definitely missing something.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Oh my.......look what I found..................and I found a paint brush.....and some paints.......Muhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that soooooooo many times now, I want one!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Pumpkin5, I can't wait to see what you'll do with it. I wish I had even a smidgin of painting talent.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MummyOf5 said:


> I've seen that soooooooo many times now, I want one!!!!


You know I've seen it several times to but for the life of me I can't recall...did someone on here actually paint that? Pumpkin5? If so very nice job, I love it. Well it's a nice job and I love it no matter what but especially nice if someone on the forum did it. beautiful I wouldn't mind a tea pot ect. like that.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, no! The cake plate of terror has returned! LOL Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Probably just my twisted sense of humor, but that had me LOLing. Too funny. Hope you got a good "reaping" since you were in charge.


Want something done right, ya gotta do it yourself LOL



Dismantled Soul said:


> Huh??? Looks amazing, but i am definitely missing something.


Please oh please don't go there. That cake plate AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok we need to send energy gliter bombs haha


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok we need to send energy gliter bombs haha


Red Bull & Jager?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Red Bull & Jager?


lol that will work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok so since i dont have a victim i am sitting here brain storming the clock i got and what to paint on it . Since i am a huge nightmare before christmas fan i think i am going to paint the whole thing up as that theme haha now to make a kick *** loooking grandfather clock  
dont worry victim as soon as i get you i will stop and create your goodies first


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys, quick question....about glitter bombs. Do y'all call them that because when you open a box containing glittered objects, the glitter gets EVERYWHERE? Or do y'all actually send packages full of glitter to prank your victims? I think I want to try this madness you call Glitter Bombs.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If I ever got a glitter bombs sent to me, I think I would actually kill my reaper  That crap gets EVERYWHERE!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Is that considered bad forum etiquette to create a profile, just to do Secret Reaper? (If not.....then....dang it....WHY didn't I think of that???)


I did it to Frogkid11 during the big reaper. I left posts, and even PMed him. It was fun.

I want my victim.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim, me want victim


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG I just got stalked by my REAPER and it was crazy scary!!! And so cool too....Reaper, WHO ARE YOU????


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I did it to Frogkid11 during the big reaper. I left posts, and even PMed him. It was fun.
> 
> I want my victim.
> 
> View attachment 173540


me too LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh mylanta....the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> OMG I just got stalked by my REAPER and it was crazy scary!!! And so cool too....Reaper, WHO ARE YOU????




 How could you know this??? If they stalked you, how do you know???


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

now now now now now now!!!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I may have to totally glitter bomb my poor victim. 8)


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Glitter bomb me away! I love glitter. Shiny stuff in general.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dismantled Soul said:


> I may have to totally glitter bomb my poor victim. 8)


I better not be your victim lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got my victim whoot


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got mine too!! Thanks Bethene!


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Hooray! I got my victim! I got a SR Newbie, and that's the only clue I'm going to give.......................Let the preparations commence! OMG Halloween is only 37 days away?????!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim....sleep with one eye open....I know who you are....I know where to find you


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE=Pumpkin5;1529753]

 How could you know this??? If they stalked you, how do you know???[/QUOTE]



They sent me a really spooky PM !!! It was AMAZE BALLS!!!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Got my victim! Hmmmmm, interesting.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> QUOTE=Pumpkin5;1529753]
> 
> How could you know this??? If they stalked you, how do you know???



THIS IS WHAT MY REAPER SENT ME!!

Dr. Sam Loomis 
Ghost
Join Date
Sep 2013
Posts
0
The stalking continues..
Hello Michael,
It looks like we meet again in my quest to search you out and understand what makes you do the things you do. Know that I'll be lurking around, watching your moves, and making notes feverishly. This time our "dance" should be quite interesting given you are the victim this time around.

I know that it's truly Melissa who is underneath that infamous mask but can you guess who I really am?? 

Sincerely,
Dr. Sam Loomis


They sent me a really spooky PM !!! It was AMAZE BALLS!!![/QUOTE]



Pumpkin5 said:


> How could you know this??? If they stalked you, how do you know???


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Victooooom. I got a victooooooom  I mean, uh, watch your back. I know where you live. La la la la.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have victim envy


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I still haven't been reaped yet from reaper one and no victim for reaper two lol Victim! Victim! 



MissMandy said:


> I have victim envy


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I have now visited 13 profiles to add to the confusion of mass stalkings! Muuuuuwuuuuuuhaaaaahaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woohoo got my victim! This one is gonna be a bit of a challenge for me. Mwuahaha ha....ha?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kallie said:


> I still haven't been reaped yet from reaper one and no victim for reaper two lol Victim! Victim!


LOl i still have not been reaped from reaper one either


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok not bad tonight i got 3 projects started for my victim whoot


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

It's prolly me. Haha. My list was super picky and kinda vague at the same time. I couldn't articulate what I was envisioning in my mind.



MissMandy said:


> Woohoo got my victim! This one is gonna be a bit of a challenge for me. Mwuahaha ha....ha?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I got my victim and couldnt have ask for someone better. Hope u are ready for torture and someone watching over your shoulder. 
It's on victim, your all mine


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Still waiting. Don't think it's gonna happen tonight. Go figure. The last two days have been so crappy...thought that would end this evening. Heh, that's what I get for thinking!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Off to bed to dream up more ideas for my victim


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..plotting an planning ... researching and researching...hmm.....I'm making notes dear victim.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Off to bed to dream up more ideas for my victim


Me too. Great minds think alike.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok,,, I Think I have every one with their victims,,, my brain is fuzzy! off to bed,, any problems can wait til the morning . or maybe afternoon,, lol!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your hard work Bethene!! You are awesome!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I second the big "THANK YOU" to Bethene for all her hard work on all the Reaper madness, not to mention the card exchange!  It is the MOST fun to participate in, and without you there would be a large group of disgruntled Reapers walking around with no victims.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Most definately what they said Bethene!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got my victim! and I'm really excited about all the ideas I have rolling around my head! I hope I can execute them as well as they look in my noggin!


----------



## forumstalker13 (Sep 25, 2013)

Victim ohhh Victim I am coming for YOU


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Got my Victim! And I totally refrained from going to his OR her profile on HF so he or she couldn't spy me. Yay! Thank you, Bethene!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I got my victim last night too...and I know Druidess got hers...Thank you so much Bethene...I know a lot of work went into this...so Truly...Thank you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now for a day full of planning while at work . Got one project done last night now to plan the others


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Woo hoo, I have an exceptional victim. Lot's of ideas floating around my head. Now the fun begins.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

May I ask a dumb question? Will we find out our victim by clicking on Private Messages? Or in Notifications? I still don't have anything. Perhaps the system takes a bit. I thought that being a newbie (but long time lurker) I had not sent my PM correctly, but it is there and says that it was read last night at 1025. Ok, I will check again after work tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Greenewitch said:


> May I ask a dumb question? Will we find out our victim by clicking on Private Messages? Or in Notifications? I still don't have anything. Perhaps the system takes a bit. I thought that being a newbie (but long time lurker) I had not sent my PM correctly, but it is there and says that it was read last night at 1025. Ok, I will check again after work tonight.


I would pm bethene you will get your victim thru pm from her


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I like stalking as a guest. It's fun! Oooo I plan to have fun with this one. I hope he or she is ready for all of this. I have a few weeks before I turn into a pumpkin. 8)


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

bethene said:


> ok,,, I Think I have every one with their victims,,, my brain is fuzzy! off to bed,, any problems can wait til the morning . or maybe afternoon,, lol!


I think you missed me...I am not seeing a victim for me but the king got his the other night. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

LOVE MY VICTIM!! On the hunt for items that will suit this person! 
Stalking your page victim!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm just putting this out there in case my reaper needs another idea (snicker) the girl loves candles,and Edgar Allen Poe. "Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Steam rises slowly from Amy's ears as her ploting commences on her victims fate ...


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

That was...............awesome!



MichaelMyers1 said:


> THIS IS WHAT MY REAPER SENT ME!!
> 
> Dr. Sam Loomis
> Ghost
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

HoHoHo Happy Reaping!

My Dear Victim,
I'm coming to get you!
I'm watching you!
I'm stalking you!
I'm stalking your spouse too!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim,
My head is spinning on all the things I want to do for you!!
Do you feel like you're being stalked..............
you should. I'm closer than you think.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I can say from experience that they will not be dissapointed by anything you make/send them. 



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> LOVE MY VICTIM!! On the hunt for items that will suit this person!
> Stalking your page victim!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

reap me reap me baby come and reap me.........


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

SantaReaper said:


> HoHoHo Happy Reaping!
> 
> My Dear Victim,
> I'm coming to get you!
> ...


Well I know it isn't me because my spouse doesn't do social media. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Nor me because my husband is not a forum member....but that is okay.....Santa seems a bit maniacal! (oh, and Santa...I mean that in the BEST possible way....)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have my plans in order... Onto the "execution". Pun intended. 

As for my reaper.... Bring it!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, noy sure what happened, need to figure it out, pumpkin queen,, but will get with you asap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Let the teasers comence hehe


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethene, I'm still waiting on a victim too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I am covered in glitter (and my table, and floor, and broom). It might have something to do with my victims gift.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

witchymom said:


> I am covered in glitter (and my table, and floor, and broom). It might have something to do with my victims gift.....



 Bahahahahaha.......(your victim is going to LOVE that!)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I sent shadowalker their victim,,, apparently another shadow walker with a space, between the words also has one , so hope it went thru right,,, got both deeds and pumpkinqueen straightened away, so fingers crossed,,, that is the last of the issues??!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

You rock bethene!!!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

bethene said:


> well, I sent shadowalker their victim,,, apparently another shadow walker with a space, between the words also has one , so hope it went thru right,,, got both deeds and pumpkinqueen straightened away, so fingers crossed,,, that is the last of the issues??!!


Well I for one think you did an amazing job! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

SantaReaper said:


> HoHoHo Happy Reaping!
> 
> My Dear Victim,
> I'm coming to get you!
> ...


Well I don't see you looking at my page...or my wicked's page. So I'm guessing it's not us...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kallie said:


> It's prolly me. Haha. My list was super picky and kinda vague at the same time. I couldn't articulate what I was envisioning in my mind.


Maybe......maybe not


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i didn't get one


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow, whoever is Bethene's Reaper better be good! If it is SantaReaper.....then you must know this.....Bethene is on the EXTREMELY good list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> i didn't get one


Did you pm bethene let her know


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow, whoever is Bethene's Reaper better be good! If it is SantaReaper.....then you must know this.....Bethene is on the EXTREMELY good list.


HO HO HO. If I am Bethene's Reaper, then I'll be the judge of that. Although I promise, the secret isn't who my victim is.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Did you pm bethene let her know


yes i just did


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't wait to begin torturing my victim...lol.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooooo victim thought you should know that I went to the thrift store while at lunch today just to kill time and low and behold it was ooooo that is on the list and this is on the list too and this and this and that too. You are going to be one spoiled victim.


----------



## Immortal Reaper (Sep 25, 2013)

i hAvE bEeN sUmMoNeD fRoM tHe DePtHs oF hEll tO rEaP .............iMmOrTaliA! yOu CaN lOcK yOuR dOoRs, BoArD uP tHe WiNdOwS AnD tUrN oFf aLL tHe LiGhTs.....BuT i sHaLL gEt YoU mY cHiLd!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have brain stormed a lot today now work needs to get over so I can go create


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't you just love thrift stores!! 

Anyone need victim help, please let me know!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I've started creating - 6 different projects under way. Tomorrow I have to go to the mall to get, Hopefully, the last items I need for my 2nd costume. Then off to the Thrift stores & then check out michael's and the DT & deliver a Jack to his new owner....... All the while, looking for more things for my victim.........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to hit thrift stores this weekend and need to hit craft store . I have my victims goodies all figured out now while doing them I better figuer out my coustom my party is the 19 lol


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

*That. Is. Awesome.
*


immortal reaper said:


> i have been summoned from the depths of hell to reap .............immortalia! You can lock your doors, board up the windows and turn off all the lights.....but i shall get you my child!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooo it's getting spooky up in here  I have some ideas for victim. Hopefully I can find everything I'd need and it all comes together. Where can I buy cheesecloth? I've only ever bought cheesecloth bags from a fish market for clam boils lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mandy, I buy it from the fabric shop, my local one keeps it behind the counter for some reason, but they have different types, thicker weave, and a more open weave


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought mine off the internet from Amazon


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies  I'll have to check out Joanne Fabrics.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

MissMandy, My hubby got me packages of cheesecloth at Home Depot. It was an off-white, almost tan color.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh cool! Thanks PIB


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Today I called my daughters father and asked "Does Peanut have any stuffed animals I can skin." He said, "what the heck??...secret reaper?" 

"Yup, that's right. I need to gut some stuffed toys"

haha, this is serious!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am currently covered in sticky goo from a creepy pumpkin and a tad bit of purple paint from another project for my victim.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope I get my victim tonight. Tomorrow is my only day off so I can spend the whole day relaxing and thinking of things for my victim and day dream about my sweet reaping to come.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh boy, I hope it's me! You make the neatest, creepiest pumpkins ever!!



kloey74 said:


> I am currently covered in sticky goo from a creepy pumpkin and a tad bit of purple paint from another project for my victim.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Oooo it's getting spooky up in here  I have some ideas for victim. Hopefully I can find everything I'd need and it all comes together. Where can I buy cheesecloth? I've only ever bought cheesecloth bags from a fish market for clam boils lol



 Mandy you can buy it from Walmart too! I buy yards and yards from a local fabric store and also at Walmart. You have to ask at Walmart, they usually keep it in a box.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet! I think I'll check there first since I practically live there LOL. Thanks P5!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dear victim,
at the drawing board coming up with ideas for your SR gift. I hope you enjoy what I come up with. I do so enjoy a challenge.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of ideas for my victim,,, lets see,, shall I tease them or not???!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes! Teasers are amazing. Although, my reaper did a fantastic job without sending them. I can't wait to see how this round goes!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

By the way,


I got my victim!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok worked on one item tonight then hit salvation army and found something for my victim and something for me


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have a couple of ideas for my victim,,, lets see,, shall I tease them or not???!!


 tease, tease, tease, tease!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for weekend to get lots done for my victim


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well I picked up something today at Grandinroad's 50% off sale for my victim....and I am going thrift store shopping and yard selling on Saturday with my sisters.... Sounds like a day of fun and frolic for sure!!! Oh my dearest victim....you are going to have a fabulous reaping!!!! Then I am hard at work on SR2 victim work on Saturday night and Sunday! Yay!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw something at the flea market we go to every week that I will get for my victim, they had several so I think they will have at least one,, last time I was there I looked at it, but did not buy,, was not sure who my victim was going to be and did not have alot of money with me,, it would of gone good for several people, but just didn;t get it,, will get it this Saturday for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well Bethene, I believe everything happens for a reason....if you get it, it was meant to be!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser teaser teaser time to send a teasser


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, teaser time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to work on my victims package  just as soon as I get home lol 
I think I will bring a couple boxes with me home from work to start filling


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Teaser is ready minions assembling for delivery!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh my sweet victim!!!!!!! I am sooooooo excited because I found the perfect item for your haunt!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Oh my sweet victim!!!!!!! I am sooooooo excited because I found the perfect item for your haunt!!!!


Why thank you!!! You have me right? OOooooo sounds exciting. Send it


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm done! All I need is a box and a trip to the post office......

but maybe I will wait awhile...............


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Did a little shopping at the thrift stores yesterday. A couple regular stores too. Today is a promising estate sale. In the ad, I saw a few items that would be perfect for my victim. Wish me good luck!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck PIB. Happy Hunting


----------



## Immortal Reaper (Sep 25, 2013)

i HaVe yEt tO hAvE aNy iNtErAcTiOn WiTh YoU iMmOrTaLiA. tHiS DiSpLeAsEs mE gReAtLy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Immortal Reaper said:


> i HaVe yEt tO hAvE aNy iNtErAcTiOn WiTh YoU iMmOrTaLiA. tHiS DiSpLeAsEs mE gReAtLy!




 Maybe she is working???


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow Witchymom, you are FAST!!! (I am pitifully behind) And good luck PIB, hope you have fun and find lovely things for your victim! On a happy note I did receive one item in the mail for my Victim.....soon.....my little victim.....very soon....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, once again,,, still in the planning stage!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am Plotting & going shopping this afternoon.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow Witchymom, you are FAST!!! (I am pitifully behind) And good luck PIB, hope you have fun and find lovely things for your victim! On a happy note I did receive one item in the mail for my Victim.....soon.....my little victim.....very soon....


went shopping yesterday lol and have other stuff on hand lolol


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Planning and going to shop soon. I have a short window since i'm out of town part of the time. I need to get busy!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got back from the estate sale, and everything I saw in the photos was still there!! One item I was eyeing was way too expensive, but I got everything else, including the main, way cool (IMO) thing. If my victim doesn't like it, they better send it back to me!!! LOL.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sure I'll keep it!!! 


Paint It Black said:


> Just got back from the estate sale, and everything I saw in the photos was still there!! One item I was eyeing was way too expensive, but I got everything else, including the main, way cool (IMO) thing. If my victim doesn't like it, they better send it back to me!!! LOL.


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

HoHoHo my sweet victim, I found you something yesterday. I know you noticed me. Speaking to the reaper won't kill you, for I have only existed in time to reap you!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Found something soo perfect @ Goodwill today for my victim. Better than what I was looking for....and found it on the way out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SantaReaper said:


> HoHoHo my sweet victim, I found you something yesterday. I know you noticed me. Speaking to the reaper won't kill you, for I have only existed in time to reap you!


Hohoho Santa reaper


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Uh, you should check your PMs Immortal Reaper!  LOL And yeppers, I'm at work, being bad and lurking on here......yet again. HALLOWEEN IS AN ADDICTION! 




Pumpkin5 said:


> Maybe she is working???


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

You have me gigglijng like a school girl with all of your maniacal menueverings! I LOVE SR!!!!


Just FYI dear Reaper, I did not mean to ignore you. My Dad caught a nasty virus and landed in the hospital yesterday so I rushed out of work to go help him since my Mom couldn't (she teaches pre-school and had 4 year olds in her house at the time). Yes, my Dad is doing better, and HECK YES I'm so excited for SR2!!!




Immortal Reaper said:


> i hAvE bEeN sUmMoNeD fRoM tHe DePtHs oF hEll tO rEaP .............iMmOrTaliA! yOu CaN lOcK yOuR dOoRs, BoArD uP tHe WiNdOwS AnD tUrN oFf aLL tHe LiGhTs.....BuT i sHaLL gEt YoU mY cHiLd!


----------



## Immortal Reaper (Sep 25, 2013)

aHh sO wE FiNaLLy mEeT mY dEaR vIcTiM! iT iS qUiTe aLrIgHt ThAt yOu HaVeN't bEeN AbLe tO cOmE oN. i hAvE 2 wEeKs tO sTaLk AnD tOrTuRe yOu ............mU Mu mUaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

SantaReaper said:


> HoHoHo my sweet victim, I found you something yesterday. I know you noticed me. Speaking to the reaper won't kill you, for I have only existed in time to reap you!


Nice to meet you SantaReaper.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i wanna be stalked................................


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Nice to meet you SantaReaper.


HoHoHo

Likewise Queen, however you are not the royalty that I am stalking. I stalk you to get closer to his majesty. 

So your Royal Highnesses, please know that Santa has begun.


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Hohoho Santa reaper


HoHoHo Saki.

This time my dear I am not your Reaper.

Rest assured. I guarantee, your time will come soon.

muHAHAHAHA, errr, umm, HoHoHo


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Who said you WEREN'T being stalked?



witchymom said:


> i wanna be stalked................................


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Sooooo. I got the victim I wanted so badly. I have ideas. Just waiting for payday. Which will be the 4th. So I will have to work really hard on my days off.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

And I wanna be stalked!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Like Immortalia said,,, how do you know you are not being stalked??!!!!!


picked up a teaser for my victim


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe I am. :0 Stalk away reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim i am so looking forward for the weekend i have a great idea i think you will like.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

The one time in my life I can say this  STALK AND TEASE ME PLEASE! lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

A stalking we will go a stalking we will go, hi ho around the crypt we go. a stalking we will go


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ready to work on my victims package  just as soon as I get home lol
> I think I will bring a couple boxes with me home from work to start filling


Geez Girlfriend, no moss grows under you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Geez Girlfriend, no moss grows under you!


which can be a bad thing cause i just keep filling boxes and have to make my self stop LOL good for my victim though LOL 
by the way all ready started filling one box lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> which can be a bad thing cause i just keep filling boxes and have to make my self stop LOL good for my victim though LOL
> by the way all ready started filling one box lol


Keep filling that box since you have me LOL!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

no its me! IT'S ME! And after dealing with horribly rude parents at the school program, I NEED IT! 

let me show you.... apparently THEIR children are more important than ANYONE ELSE'S! 

now, I take pictures- MASSIVE amounts of pictures. I have an awesome camera, know how to use it, and it really is one of my passions. HOWEVER- I try VERY HARD to NOT interfere with anyone else's view (whether kid or scenery, whatever it is I'm shooting)....

Rude parents #1-5 (nice wedgie there, lady!)









#5 and 6 (guy in red shirt had JUST crouched down when I shot it)









Mom here was more interested in her phone than her kid on stage









and.... my boy! (they were singing about fishing and the beach and stuff and were supposed to dress like A fisherman. I know many fishermen, and they wear old jeans and T's and sweatshirts and rubber pants and crap. But i think this is what they had in mind LOLOLOL


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I found 2 little black pumpkins at walgreens today. One had a silhouette of an owl on it, one had a witch. I want to be my own reaper and buy them for myself. Lol. Come on payday! I NEED them!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Victim! I just made something so cool for you!! I hope it works out in the end and that you will be sooo happy!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope I'm not outta line here, but that first pic looks like something from People of Walmart.



witchymom said:


> no its me! IT'S ME! And after dealing with horribly rude parents at the school program, I NEED IT!
> 
> let me show you.... apparently THEIR children are more important than ANYONE ELSE'S!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

witchymom said:


> no its me! IT'S ME! And after dealing with horribly rude parents at the school program, I NEED IT!
> 
> let me show you.... apparently THEIR children are more important than ANYONE ELSE'S!
> 
> ...



I have never been one to keep my mouth shut. I would have told the group in the front that they make a better door than they do a window and to sit down so the rest of us could see our kids too! Being a short person, I need to speak up!  Your son is a cutie!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Keep filling that box since you have me LOL!!


Lol filling it to the brim  and then some 

I hate waiting for glue to dry lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing how rude some people are . Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kallie said:


> Hope I'm not outta line here, but that first pic looks like something from People of Walmart.


i know right? 



Bethany said:


> I have never been one to keep my mouth shut. I would have told the group in the front that they make a better door than they do a window and to sit down so the rest of us could see our kids too! Being a short person, I need to speak up!  Your son is a cutie!!


Thanks and I'm short too LOLOL (and i was literally sitting on the floor!) I don't know how I managed to keep my mouth shut, but I did. IT was more for not wanting to interrupt the kids show and make it so other parents couldn't hear. I know, politeness - it's rare (and obviously something these people have never heard of!) 



Saki.Girl said:


> Amazing how rude some people are . Sorry you had to deal with that.


you know, its been on of those days. a PITA client who has her panties all twisted in a bunch, grouchy hubby, then this..... lolol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Someone needs a drink


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

did i mention I didn't have dinner before we went, either? so i was hungry AND irritated LOLOL

ill take that drink lol!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok. Today I painted a picture for my victim. Trust when I say it is no where close to the talent of saki girl or kelloween. But victim I tried and hopefully you can use it. I would hang it in my haunt.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

picked up something today,, and finished the first gift,, yay,, at least I feel I got started! bought something at a garage sale today that could possibly go to them,, not sure,,, but it is possible though,, see what else I do,,,,


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

My poor victim - I found lots of stuff that is going to be sent once a day for the next week or so - gonna haunt them till they get their reap. Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Glitter bomb baby!!!!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> Oooo it's getting spooky up in here  I have some ideas for victim. Hopefully I can find everything I'd need and it all comes together. Where can I buy cheesecloth? I've only ever bought cheesecloth bags from a fish market for clam boils lol


You can buy it at walmart in their craft section


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok. Today I painted a picture for my victim. Trust when I say it is no where close to the talent of saki girl or kelloween. But victim I tried and hopefully you can use it. I would hang it in my haunt.


I am sure it looks amazing and I will love it


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

been stalking. the better to know you dear victim!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm curious if I'm being stalked. 8/


----------



## SecreeeetReeeper (Sep 24, 2013)

A stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, hi ho the goblin-o, a stalking I will go


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

And this my fiendish friends is what makes all this oh so wonderful!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree,, the stalking makes it even more fun!


----------



## Immortal Reaper (Sep 25, 2013)

i cOuLdN't AgReE mOrE


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Don't you just love it when you have a great idea.......and it actually WORKS like you saw it in your head??? Oh my little victim......you are going to LOVE it.....


----------



## SantaReaper (Sep 24, 2013)

HoHoHo. Did someone say stalking was fun?


----------



## Reaper_Peeper (Aug 18, 2013)

Time for stalking my own victim. And trying to decide whether to 'tease' or not 'tease'......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up a cool item for my victim at my lunch today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Reaper_Peeper said:


> Time for stalking my own victim. And trying to decide whether to 'tease' or not 'tease'......




Tease tease


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Started working on another project today!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

You "Reaper-come-lately's" are so funny.....I saw where you guys/ghouls have sort of got a Reaper club going.....So Funny! How does it feel as stalkers....being stalked???


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Found an item my victim wanted that I NEVER thought I would fine... I AM SO EXCITED TO GET IT TO THEM! Yeah for stalking!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Found an item my victim wanted that I NEVER thought I would fine... I AM SO EXCITED TO GET IT TO THEM! Yeah for stalking!


Oh Yea. Go ahead and send it, I need it right now. Its ok I will let everyone know that I received it. I will be sure to shout it out.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Tomorrow should be a good day for gathering my victims items together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am hoping to ship next week at least that's my goal


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Maybe I sent a teaser out today.....maybe I didn't..........


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh hey look. Reaper_peeper's back. And they brought an army. Lol. Got a message asking about some details on some of my items. Maybe that means I will be teased/ reaped soon!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

You know how you all love that dang cake plate? These are the equivalent of the cake plate to me. WANT!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/125115695871295382/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> You know how you all love that dang cake plate? These are the equivalent of the cake plate to me. WANT!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/125115695871295382/


Those are simple to make you can do those easy  dear reaper make these for her please


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So are we using this thread to show are teaser we get and reaps we get photos of our goodies bethene ?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I could probably make them. Just have to concentrate on my victim.  So reaper, if you are crafty and can make these, I will bow down to the reaper God/Goddess you are. If not, that's okay. I will enjoy anything you send. Lol. 


Saki.Girl said:


> Those are simple to make you can do those easy  dear reaper make these for her please


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. Maybe it's time to start a new thread...?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hoping to get my boxes tomorrow and ship sometime next week


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

On my phone, but when at my computer, will start a teaser and picture thread! 


Been busy busy busy my dear victim, dug out some things to use for creating!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a teaser letter from my reaper today! I love SR. This is the most fun EVER! Wow! I need to get moving on my victim's stuff then, huh?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh dear victim, you are too perfect. So many ideas rush through my head when I read your likes and dislikes...what to do, what to choose...better question, how many can i fit into a reasonably shipable box?....hmmm


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Druidess said:


> Oh dear victim, you are too perfect. So many ideas rush through my head when I read your likes and dislikes...what to do, what to choose...better question, how many can i fit into a reasonably shipable box?....hmmm


you can send 2 boxes. I don't mind. LOLOLOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I could probably make them. Just have to concentrate on my victim.  So reaper, if you are crafty and can make these, I will bow down to the reaper God/Goddess you are. If not, that's okay. I will enjoy anything you send. Lol.


Hey, I'm the only goddess here. It's all in the name. But, maybe I'm your reaper stalker, maybe not.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i found 2 more goodies for your box victim great day


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I got a teaser letter from my reaper today! I love SR. This is the most fun EVER! Wow! I need to get moving on my victim's stuff then, huh?





 Seriously??? Didn't we just get our Victims, Wednesday???????? How could your reaper have already sent a teaser??? Unless....it is a secret Reaper, like myself...trying to stir the pot........


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been working on SR crafty things for hours. Shew! I've got a headache, backache, my fingers are sticky with paint and glue and I'm about to crash. What did y'all work on today?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I worked on dragging out all the boxes. The dining room is done but the other 2 rooms are a mess. Plus there are boxes everywhere!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

going shopping for my victim on monday or tuesday. gotta come up with a couple things to make and buy supplies. just been working on brainstorming. so far ive thought up some stuff to buy but nothing to make yet.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We closed on our former house today, went to lunch, went to the bank to straighten some crap out with the mistake the Title agency, went to look at a house (gorgeous outside & super developement) went to dinner, had margaritas then went to friends to have more margaritas.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I have an inkling as to whom my reaper might be. But of course, last time I swore up and down I thought I had it figured out on 4 different occasions and I was wronger than wrong. Lol.


im the goddess said:


> Hey, I'm the only goddess here. It's all in the name. But, maybe I'm your reaper stalker, maybe not.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope all you reapers have a fantastc day creating


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Hope all you reapers have a fantastc day creating


Hubby is off, so I won't be "creating" until Monday. Did get a box to ship the Jack to PA.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! - I saw a few possibles for you the other day. I'm still haunting the Halloween goods and racking my Reaper brain to get it just right.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim box number one is on its way to post office as i speak to be shipped out today whoot 

box number 2 will follow when i finish a few other things


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, Saki girl,, way to make the rest of us look like slackers!!!!! LOL!!


well,,,, what I wanted at the flea market was still there,, I found a couple other small things,,, got alot of stuff up from my stash to work on over the week end,,,, MUHAHAHA!! this is so much fun.... Totally changed my first inclination for what to do for them,,, after looking thru my stash,, thought of a couple of new things that I like better to make,, so hope they turn out ok!!!! 

BTW,,, did start the new thread for teasers and also pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> wow,, Saki girl,, way to make the rest of us look like slackers!!!!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> well,,,, what I wanted at the flea market was still there,, I found a couple other small things,,, got alot of stuff up from my stash to work on over the week end,,,, MUHAHAHA!! this is so much fun.... Totally changed my first inclination for what to do for them,,, after looking thru my stash,, thought of a couple of new things that I like better to make,, so hope they turn out ok!!!!
> ...


LOL my halloween party is the 19 so the first two weekends of oct will be spent decorating yard LOL so i have to get it out lol but box two is waiting for something coming to me in mail that i can trasform hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim keep your eye out tuesday someone is getting reaped


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok dear victim keep your eye out tuesday someone is getting reaped


ooooooooooooo ME! ME! ME! ME! PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE let it be ME!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I should say your first box of your reap victim there will be more sent soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just came inside from working on your gift, dear reaper,,,, got goop under my finger nails,,, and on my work apron,,, hummm I wonder what this will be?? 


now,, shall I tease you? hummm I just might have to,,,


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I have had a great day today! Only problem is that it is my only day off and I wasn't home all day. I went to drop off some blankets at an animal rescue event about 45 minutes from me. I ended up staying for several hours; it was cuddle time. I got to love on 10 little dogs for hours! They are from a raid on a puppy mill and haven't had much human contact or socializing. It was amazing; I told my husband that it could be addicting. They got in some wolf hybrid dogs (and puppies) yesterday, I was hoping to be able to see them. They need a few days of acclimating first.

I stopped at a yard sale on my way home and got a 400 watt fog machine for $3.00! My husband is checking to make sure that it works.

Then, when I got home, I had a teaser from my reaper!!! Woo-hoo! I will post it on the picture thread shortly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Today just chilling went to chropractor this morning so taking it easy. But what is funny as I sitting here I hear ups truck my ears perk up and I smile lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

if i were rich, i would so buy this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEGO-MONSTE...79209?pt=Building_Toys_US&hash=item35cc7afe29


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> if i were rich, i would so buy this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEGO-MONSTE...79209?pt=Building_Toys_US&hash=item35cc7afe29


That is very cool


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> That is very cool


maybe my reaper has a lot more money than i do BAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, NOT SR related, but going to look at a house tomorrow. We have gone to look at the development & the outside like 3 times in the past 2 days! Going to look inside with realtor tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it is as nice inside as outside & we'll be making an offer!! I was so excited when we drove in earlier today & saw a group of like 6 kids waking, riding, skootering down the street!! All I could think of was ToT's!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That is awesome Bethany, I hope things out for you! 

Got another project complete, a couple others half done, that and finding the things at the flea market, all in all, a productive day for the reaper, not much else, but oh well.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim ♪♫ I Went Shopping ♪♫ You've been warned  

~that is all~


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> if i were rich, i would so buy this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEGO-MONSTE...79209?pt=Building_Toys_US&hash=item35cc7afe29


I have that one 
found it when it was $50


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That's great Bethany! Keep us updated with pics if you get everything settled. If you get this one is there a waiting period? Could you be moved in by Halloween to at least do some outdoor decor for the TOT's?



Bethany said:


> Ok, NOT SR related, but going to look at a house tomorrow. We have gone to look at the development & the outside like 3 times in the past 2 days! Going to look inside with realtor tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it is as nice inside as outside & we'll be making an offer!! I was so excited when we drove in earlier today & saw a group of like 6 kids waking, riding, skootering down the street!! All I could think of was ToT's!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Victim ♪♫ I Went Shopping ♪♫ You've been warned
> 
> ~that is all~


For some reason I found this very funny! LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kallie said:


> That's great Bethany! Keep us updated with pics if you get everything settled. If you get this one is there a waiting period? Could you be moved in by Halloween to at least do some outdoor decor for the TOT's?


Probably not in by Halloween as we are going VA so that takes about 45 days for approval. I'm trying not to get too excited because this house is priced below value. Hubby told me if we get the house, I need to go "light" for our first Halloween (next year) so I don't scare the HOA!! AHhhhhhhhhhhh NO! I don't do "light" when it comes to Halloween. Do any of us??


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Ok, NOT SR related, but going to look at a house tomorrow. We have gone to look at the development & the outside like 3 times in the past 2 days! Going to look inside with realtor tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it is as nice inside as outside & we'll be making an offer!! I was so excited when we drove in earlier today & saw a group of like 6 kids waking, riding, skootering down the street!! All I could think of was ToT's!!


Whooooooooooooooooooo! good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear victim. With hubby being home I don't get to work on your gifts. Hopefully I'll get to do some more work on your items on Monday..............


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Victim,

I finished making the last item I am going to put in your box. Tomorrow I will wrap the items, then it's on to decorating the box. Someone will be reaped soon!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome! But the question is, will it make a fabulous haunt? Lol! Keep us posted!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I did some shopping for my victim Friday! Can't wait to spoil you my dear victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like we can look forward to seeing some pictures soon!!! I hope to be able to ship next week, but shipping early doesn't leave me much time to tease my victim.... Maybe I should wait a bit, and torture them for a while, muhahah!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

bethene said:


> Looks like we can look forward to seeing some pictures soon!!! I hope to be able to ship next week, but shipping early doesn't leave me much time to tease my victim.... Maybe I should wait a bit, and torture them for a while, muhahah!


I always wait even if I'm ready just to tease...but then the box gets bigger :/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Druidess said:


> I always wait even if I'm ready just to tease...but then the box gets bigger :/


I have the same problem


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

sadly, shipping are major costs for me, so I have to watch it. 

speaking of watching... im watching my minions decorate the box...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Looks like we can look forward to seeing some pictures soon!!! I hope to be able to ship next week, but shipping early doesn't leave me much time to tease my victim.... Maybe I should wait a bit, and torture them for a while, muhahah!


you just tease them after hehe they think they have gotten everything and are surprized


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well my dear victim, you will have to wait a bit longer for your gift from me. I have lots of plans, but I was going to do some things Friday night, and couldn't find my supplies, found them yesterday morning, and I was at a Colorado Haunters Make n Take all day yesterday. Still no talking for my skull yet.  I'm hoping to have a handle on it next Sunday. I invited myself and another group member to home of the guy who has been helping me. But the point is, no reaper gift making for me yesterday either.

On another reaper related note, I learned a very useful skill yesterday at the Make n Take that opens up other options for my victim's reaping. Enough said.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

almost done with my very first victims box just a few more things and should have it mailed out next week!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving doing the reapers this year what fun


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm with you SakiGirl this reaper thing is so much fun I wish I had more victims!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just checked the mail after being gone this weekend, and I got a teaser!! How fun! It's a cute card and some Halloween Stickers.










Inside it just says,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the teaser PIB


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spooky McWho, you can always make me victim number 2!!!!!! LOL ,,(JK),

Well, did a bit more work,,, am feeling aprehensive about one,,, it is something I had in my stash that I used years ago, I re conditioned it,, used spackle and paint,, it is on their list,,,, but not sure if it is good enough, don't have the goods in the house to make a new one,, so am debating what to do with it,,,, sigh,,, I am very critical of my own creations, some things more than others I guess,,with out giving it away what it is I can't say what is bugging me about it,, it looks good,, but........ I know, I am confusing myself too!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethene, I think we all do that same thing. Usually, it is way better than you think.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Bethany! I hope everything works out for you and you're able to settle into a home soon  



im the goddess said:


> On another reaper related note, I learned a very useful skill yesterday at the Make n Take that opens up other options for my victim's reaping. Enough said.


Hmmm, this intrigues me!



bethene said:


> Well, did a bit more work,,, am feeling aprehensive about one,,, it is something I had in my stash that I used years ago, I re conditioned it,, used spackle and paint,, it is on their list,,,, but not sure if it is good enough, don't have the goods in the house to make a new one,, so am debating what to do with it,,,, sigh,,, I am very critical of my own creations, some things more than others I guess,,with out giving it away what it is I can't say what is bugging me about it,, it looks good,, but........ I know, I am confusing myself too!!!!!


I'm sure whatever you're making is awesome bethene and your victim will love it  


How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Picked up some things for the victim today.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, thought of some more ideas for you today victim. Most of the things you will get will be homemade. I hope anyway. Time is creeping up and I'm still waiting for pay day. Just means I'll have to work extra hard next weekend. 
Didn't pick up the pumpkins I wanted today because I didn't have enough money left over after I put gas in my car. I did pick up something cheap for myself though. Just waiting til the big bucks roll in to spoil my victim!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Lets all answer one question ! One and all! , Say yay , Or nay...are all ya good folks in secret reaper two ...are you crafty , you yourself ? Example : I adore getting home made things but I myself am not very crafty...sp while I enjoy receiving. One of a kind home created treasure , I do not make things myself sadly...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I'm gonna have to rethink one of my victim's gifts  Needed an item that's actually a summer thing. Checked a few stores, nada  Dang, I was looking forward to putting that one together too.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Lets all answer one question ! One and all! , Say yay , Or nay...are all ya good folks in secret reaper two ...are you crafty , you yourself ? Example : I adore getting home made things but I myself am not very crafty...sp while I enjoy receiving. One of a kind home created treasure , I do not make things myself sadly...


My friends would definitely say I'm crafty. I think I have craft ADHD. My husband came home from a 3 day trip and discovered a tree the size of our 8 yr old in the living room because the idea popped in my head.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Lets all answer one question ! One and all! , Say yay , Or nay...are all ya good folks in secret reaper two ...are you crafty , you yourself ? Example : I adore getting home made things but I myself am not very crafty...sp while I enjoy receiving. One of a kind home created treasure , I do not make things myself sadly...


I am very very crafty love creating things just pop in my head and i go for it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I would say I am crafty, or rather,, creative, I do not always come up with a idea but can usually make it better,, but I do make alot of different things,, so I suppose I am ! I too love creating things,,, of all kinds,,, Halloween being my favorite right now,, with Christmas taking a close 2nd, when my kids were younger,, things for them,, as well as the awesome-est halloween costumes! now if I EVER get to be a grandma, I will probably go over board on them!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am definately crafty. I've been called an artsy fartsy *itch before. I took it as a complement.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish someone near me would do a make and take. I would love to participate in one!



im the goddess said:


> Well my dear victim, you will have to wait a bit longer for your gift from me. I have lots of plans, but I was going to do some things Friday night, and couldn't find my supplies, found them yesterday morning, and I was at a Colorado Haunters Make n Take all day yesterday. Still no talking for my skull yet.  I'm hoping to have a handle on it next Sunday. I invited myself and another group member to home of the guy who has been helping me. But the point is, no reaper gift making for me yesterday either.
> 
> On another reaper related note, I learned a very useful skill yesterday at the Make n Take that opens up other options for my victim's reaping. Enough said.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Am I crafty??? Well....let's say my heart is in the right place....If I make something, will you love it as much as I loved making it? Well...doubtful....I am hyper critical over things I make....and since I hoard my "time off" from work like gold....I really, really have to like you (a whole bunch) to make something for you...so, I fear I err on the side of buying, because of all the aforementioned things. Why? What have you heard???


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yea victim. It was a great week. Only have one more project to do. Hopefully it will fit in the box I found if not I guess a semi will be needed instead.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

OK - I am loving this Secret Reaper thing...having so much fun finding things to fill my victim's shipping carton and little teaser's but did learn that while in the middle of a busy store and spotting something that I thought would work great to complete one of the gifts that it is best to not announce in a fairly loud voice "I NEED THAT FOR MY VICTIM" um yah...get's you some strange looks and my daughter walked away and left me in the aisle...
First year as a reaper - what else do I need to learn


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhhh......Monday morning and the possibilities for my victim stretch before me like a vast pumpkin patch just full of orange gourds and the promise of Halloween night.... Today is the day, on this eve of October 1st, I think I will send out a teaser...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

gee,,, this has been a pretty quiet reaper,,, haven't been offered a drink in ages!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> gee,,, this has been a pretty quiet reaper,,, haven't been offered a drink in ages!


well, it is 6:30 in the morning..... lolol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ccj said:


> OK - I am loving this Secret Reaper thing...having so much fun finding things to fill my victim's shipping carton and little teaser's but did learn that while in the middle of a busy store and spotting something that I thought would work great to complete one of the gifts that it is best to not announce in a fairly loud voice "I NEED THAT FOR MY VICTIM" um yah...get's you some strange looks and my daughter walked away and left me in the aisle...
> First year as a reaper - what else do I need to learn


Whenever you see ANYTHING that is a Minion or has a Minion on it, you announce loudly "Bethany needs that" 



bethene said:


> gee,,, this has been a pretty quiet reaper,,, haven't been offered a drink in ages!


Pick your poison!!










witchymom said:


> well, it is 6:30 in the morning..... lolol


Oh It's 5 o'clock somewhere!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited for my victim to get there first box Tuesday hopping they dig what's inside


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I do believe this will be a week of LOTS of teasers and a couple of reaps thrown into the mix. Next week will be for massive reaps.

Victims..... Please remember to post pics and thank your reaper. They have put alot of time and creativity into your gifts. You would want the same from your victim.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Not trying to get ahead of myself, since I am still working on SR2....but....after this one.....sniff, sniff...are there more Secret Reapers?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not trying to get ahead of myself, since I am still working on SR2....but....after this one.....sniff, sniff...are there more Secret Reapers?


Not til next year. Be on the lookout for mini reaper in Aprilish.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dead Victim, I mean, Dear Victim...not only have I stalked you but, I shop after Halloween each year and have so many goodies I want to send you that you will be getting two boxes of dreadful delights. Mwaaaaaahhhha ha ha ha


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> gee,,, this has been a pretty quiet reaper,,, haven't been offered a drink in ages!


I bartend. What's yer poison?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Not til next year. Be on the lookout for mini reaper in Aprilish.


  What???? Ohhhhhh Nooooooooo...... No Secret Santa? No Secret Creeper? No New Year Ghoulblitz? No Merry, Merry Let's be Scary??? Sniff, sniff.....the tears are simply flowing.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> Dead Victim, I mean, Dear Victim...not only have I stalked you but, I shop after Halloween each year and have so many goodies I want to send you that you will be getting two boxes of dreadful delights. Mwaaaaaahhhha ha ha ha


oh thank you thank you!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What???? Ohhhhhh Nooooooooo...... No Secret Santa? No Secret Creeper? No New Year Ghoulblitz? No Merry, Merry Let's be Scary??? Sniff, sniff.....the tears are simply flowing.....


I am sorry. (reaches over and hugs pumpkin)


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

So, after reading through 11 pages I am all caught up. Whew!  I had a really long and stressfull weekend (my Dad got a bad viral infection that put him in the hospital) reading through and having a few giggles was just what I needed. I have to say, I love this forum.........

On another note, I completed my "local" gift for my victim, have a few items for the box already, and am on the hunt for the ingrediants for my main gift. I love how doing this makes me feel the way that I did as a kid planning for Halloween!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ta DA!!!! Teaser has been sent.....victim....ready yourself....there could be spiders involved....


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Ta DA!!!! Teaser has been sent.....victim....ready yourself....there could be spiders involved....


Ooooo I like spiders. send them to me.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What???? Ohhhhhh Nooooooooo...... No Secret Santa? No Secret Creeper? No New Year Ghoulblitz? No Merry, Merry Let's be Scary??? Sniff, sniff.....the tears are simply flowing.....


Lmao, this made me choke on my crystal light!



Immortalia said:


> So, after reading through 11 pages I am all caught up. Whew!  I had a really long and stressfull weekend (my Dad got a bad viral infection that put him in the hospital) reading through and having a few giggles was just what I needed. I have to say, I love this forum.........
> 
> On another note, I completed my "local" gift for my victim, have a few items for the box already, and am on the hunt for the ingrediants for my main gift. I love how doing this makes me feel the way that I did as a kid planning for Halloween!!!!


Oh gosh, I hope your dad is alright


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not trying to get ahead of myself, since I am still working on SR2....but....after this one.....sniff, sniff...are there more Secret Reapers?


I have done 6 victims this year between mini reapers and big reapers and enjoyed it all. But now I get to work on stuff for my esty store I have had no time for between victims and my proops. 
But never fear I will do mini reapers again next year so keep you eye out for them  
And if you ever need a victim fix I am avalable lol 

I do want to try to learn some new stuff for my victims next year so that will be fun


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not trying to get ahead of myself, since I am still working on SR2....but....after this one.....sniff, sniff...are there more Secret Reapers?


im happy to give my address for goodies... if you need a fix  LOLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teasers teasers teasers oh dear reaper I would love a teaser


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Teasers teasers teasers oh dear reaper I would love a teaser


me too! me too!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

You guys are hilarious! I hope you all get teasers and they are fun and frolicky and full of Halloween mischief! 
Hey...BTW, did you guys see that now Brach's is marketing candy corn combined with Dry Roasted Peanuts??? I mean...how long has that been popular? Like 20 years?! I serve it EVERY year at my party. (who am I kidding....I bought some....I couldn't find the plain candy corn....)


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I should get my items sent out on Saturday. Just need to wait until payday =-) Hopefully they like the items.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> You guys are hilarious! I hope you all get teasers and they are fun and frolicky and full of Halloween mischief!
> Hey...BTW, did you guys see that now Brach's is marketing candy corn combined with Dry Roasted Peanuts??? I mean...how long has that been popular? Like 20 years?! I serve it EVERY year at my party. (who am I kidding....I bought some....I couldn't find the plain candy corn....)


Teasers were sent out???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My victim is getting a teaser


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

mine may go out wednesday, have to take renji to the vet and we pass right by one (post office) on the way


----------



## ImYourReaperMuahahaha (Sep 30, 2013)

DeAd-GiRl.........I'm WaTcHiNg. I sEe YoU nOw......


StOp LoOkInG aRoUnD, yOu'Ll NeVeR fInD mY hIdInG pLaCe.........................


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Excited for my victim to get there first box Tuesday hopping they dig what's inside


I will make sure to be available to make it to the post office before it closes at Noon!!!



Ghouliet said:


> Dead Victim, I mean, Dear Victim...not only have I stalked you but, I shop after Halloween each year and have so many goodies I want to send you that you will be getting two boxes of dreadful delights. Mwaaaaaahhhha ha ha ha


Wonderful!! I am waiting with anticipation!!



Pumpkin5 said:


> What???? Ohhhhhh Nooooooooo...... No Secret Santa? No Secret Creeper? No New Year Ghoulblitz? No Merry, Merry Let's be Scary??? Sniff, sniff.....the tears are simply flowing.....


You can do one Pumpkin!! I'll take part! 



Immortalia said:


> So, after reading through 11 pages I am all caught up. Whew!  I had a really long and stressfull weekend (my Dad got a bad viral infection that put him in the hospital) reading through and having a few giggles was just what I needed. I have to say, I love this forum.........
> 
> On another note, I completed my "local" gift for my victim, have a few items for the box already, and am on the hunt for the ingrediants for my main gift. I love how doing this makes me feel the way that I did as a kid planning for Halloween!!!!


I hope your Dad is ok! Wondered where you were. Know how you feel about the forum. Gives me the giggles often & we all need those.


Now off SR2 topic and on to house topic. Any realtors on this thread? We had our realtor write up an offer for the house we looked at. For the 2nd time in making an offer on a BANK OWNED property OUR realtor tried to tell us we needed to offer more than they were asking. Now I am not a realtor, but I think this is Bull poo! She claims there are bidding wars on houses. The listing agent wants us to submit a form that gives our HIGHEST & BEST offer. Just me or is this unethical? I say we made our offer, they can counter or not. We should not show our hand, so to speak. Any thoughts? 
Also our realtor told us our offer would be #5, yet today ours was #3. SO much Boo Poo, if this house doesn't pan out, we will be finding another realtor.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Now off SR2 topic and on to house topic. Any realtors on this thread? We had our realtor write up an offer for the house we looked at. For the 2nd time in making an offer on a BANK OWNED property OUR realtor tried to tell us we needed to offer more than they were asking. Now I am not a realtor, but I think this is Bull poo! She claims there are bidding wars on houses. The listing agent wants us to submit a form that gives our HIGHEST & BEST offer. Just me or is this unethical? I say we made our offer, they can counter or not. We should not show our hand, so to speak. Any thoughts?
> Also our realtor told us our offer would be #5, yet today ours was #3. SO much Boo Poo, if this house doesn't pan out, we will be finding another realtor.


I"m not an expert by any means (nor am I a realtor lol) but we do look at properties pretty often, and have friends in the business. I have a hard time believing there is a bidding war on houses right now - there are just too many on the market (at least HERE). Now, if there's something special about it (amenities, neighborhood, highly desired location, etc) AND its listed below comps, then it's more likely. There are at least 2 bank owned homes that i know of in my neighborhood, and both have been on the market quite some time. Other sales/ homes (not bank owned) are moving faster, when priced right....

Banks do have a tendency to sit for sometimes a long time, and wait for the offer they want. More likely if it's a property thats desired and has a lot of interest and is in good, resalable condition (ie: the former owners didnt trash it on their way out- it happens a LOT) 

closing on a bank property can also take much longer than usual.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

FYI- banks don't usually counter. they will just reject. nothing says you cant come back with a higher price though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

witchymom said:


> FYI- banks don't usually counter. they will just reject. nothing says you cant come back with a higher price though.


Actually banks do counter. They are not Short Sales. There are LOTS of houses bank owned sitting here in FL. I think if they listed it for a price, they can't come back and ask for more than asking. I don't think it is the bank actually, I think it is the listing agent.

Because it is Bank Owned/Foreclosure, if our offer is accepted, we could close in 30 - 45 days.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Dead Victim, I mean, Dear Victim...not only have I stalked you but, I shop after Halloween each year and have so many goodies I want to send you that you will be getting two boxes of dreadful delights. Mwaaaaaahhhha ha ha ha


 Pick me pick me lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Actually banks do counter. They are not Short Sales. There are LOTS of houses bank owned sitting here in FL. I think if they listed it for a price, they can't come back and ask for more than asking. I don't think it is the bank actually, I think it is the listing agent.
> 
> Because it is Bank Owned/Foreclosure, if our offer is accepted, we could close in 30 - 45 days.


i have a feeling every area is different. here they dont normally counter (esp when high interest). very well could be the listing agent is just a PITA.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have dealt with several bank owned homes,,, and they can and do wait for a better offer,, we bid 144,000 on a house listed for 131,000 , and others did every where in between,,, the only counter offering they did with us was keep the price but we needed to fix certain things,, til the county health department stepped in and made them,, we backed out at the last minute due to while it was listed that it was winterized, it actually had frozen pipes,, what a freakn mess,,, at least you don't have to worry about that, around here they sit for one to two years, thru at the very least one winter, sign,, I so wanted that house,, Bethany , hope it works out good for you

pumpkin 5, you crack me up girl,,, " merry merry lets be scary"'' now THATS funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortal Reaper (Sep 25, 2013)

mY dEaR, DeAr iMmOrTaLiA......sOmEtHiNg WiCkEd CoMeS yOuR wAy. nOtHiNg ToO eViL. jUsT A LiTtLe tAsTe Of....... FeAr


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok peeps the package got delived today one of you have been reaped with box number one someone needs to visit there PO box


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok peeps the package got delived today one of you have been reaped with box number one someone needs to visit there PO box


Hmmmmmmmmm, wonder if I should walk down to my mail box?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sad to say that I'm still in the idea stage of my reap.  Have plans for two handmade items and added a few things from my stash, but will likely be running at the last minute on this one too. 

I have to prepare for a festival this weekend, so I'll lose three ghastly creation days instead of two.  But don't fear my victim, I'll still be watching you!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a TEASER! It was awesome! It was a CD with "Somebody's Watching Me"


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

someone will be reaped Thursday. 

assuming the mailman does his job :/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim box 2 will be getting put in mail this week  I hope you like box one but more goodies coming your way


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> My dear victim box 2 will be getting put in mail this week  I hope you like box one but more goodies coming your way


i told you, i will love everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> i told you, i will love everything!


Lol get busy posting pics from box one lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Lol get busy posting pics from box one lol


it seems to have lost its way............. lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

witchymom said:


> it seems to have lost its way............. lol


Yes it did.... its on its way to me. Sorry witchymom but this one is mine. (giggling as I check the porch)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine mine mine mine mine!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## stalking (Aug 30, 2013)

I have my victim dead in sight and have been watching day and night. Soon my dear victim, soon.

Don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand
We'll be able to fly...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> My dear victim box 2 will be getting put in mail this week  I hope you like box one but more goodies coming your way


Since Box 1 was supposed to be delivered today, alas I am not your victim. (boo hooo)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Since Box 1 was supposed to be delivered today, alas I am not your victim. (boo hooo)


Ya it actsul got deliverd last night I hope my victim checked there po box today


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya it actsul got deliverd last night I hope my victim checked there po box today


well... fudge. i dont have a PO box...........


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been doing a little crafting and a tiny bit of shopping today so I should have a little something to do some teasing with this week


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

witchymom said:


> well... fudge. i dont have a PO box...........


Me either, bummer


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Me either, bummer


i could go get one.............. LOLOLOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

witchymom said:


> i could go get one.............. LOLOLOL


I don't think it will help us get those boxes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL you guys crack me up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well dear victm your last box is being sent tommorow. i hope you got the first one


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a P.O. box! Lol.

Dear victim, payday is 3 days away! Then I will get your box together! You may or may not be getting a teaser.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

teaser? teaser?


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

In the infamous words of George Takai....Oh Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Woe is me, Woe is me... I am not going to have time to finish my Victim gift....sooooo, I'll have to regroup and send something that I didn't make.... Oh well...I will just have to save this "thing" I am making and hope in the next Secret Reaper I get someone who likes zombies....either that or just finish it and keep it for myself.....(Hey, great idea!!!)


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazon just delivered the item I plan to craft for my victim. Now to break out my paint and accesories and make it a real halloween "thing". 
Could this item be for you.... you will have to wait and see!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Victim, I am trying. So many things that need attended in my own life, I kept putting aside, now I am behind the gun, so to speak. Hopefully I can get some stuff done over the next week and ship on time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found a couple of things at a couple of thrift stores,, one is brand new.. one is fairly old,,, I think I am going to at this like a wedding,, something old (done) ,something new (done) something borrowed (done) and something blue,, humm,,,working on that !! but will think of something! LOL!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

What if we absolutely know we won't make the shipping deadline.... As long as we have sent a teaser or two, can we ship a week late? I don't want to go on the "No More Reaper for You" list...that would be dreadful, and I would be sad....very sad.....sad as a bee....really sad as a bee....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K6BlANsBoU


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What if we absolutely know we won't make the shipping deadline.... As long as we have sent a teaser or two, can we ship a week late? I don't want to go on the "No More Reaper for You" list...that would be dreadful, and I would be sad....very sad.....sad as a bee....really sad as a bee....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K6BlANsBoU


just let bethe know


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What if we absolutely know we won't make the shipping deadline....]


Just as long as I'm not your victim.  Tell Bethene so she knows! Things happen beyond our control. It's not like you signed up knowing you wouldn't be able to ship... did you?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly, as the others have said, just keep me in the loop on what is going on, and then you will stay on the good little reaper list, I just get peeved if I don't know what the deal is!! 

The thing I got new today needed a new paint job in my opinion, so just repainted it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay, will do! I have enough stuff to send a box full right now...but I received a really cool victim and I really wanted to finish this handmade thing, but it is taking forever to dry!!! I just may go ahead and send the first box of stuff on the shipping deadline...and then send this other thing, once I get it finished....that way, I will keep everyone happy and stay in Bethene's good graces, plus, my victim need not even know that there is a little extra reap heading their way..... I wonder if I can send it so it comes on Halloween day! That would be spookily wonderful!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am trying out some new skills for my victim! And I am liking the result very much, even my sis wants me to make her one! One more homemade project to go, then I'll see how much room I have left in the box for store bought goodies!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I think my pay check is going to be slightly bigger than I originally anticipated. Which means not only will my vic be completely spoiled, but I may be able to buy myself a little something something. First paycheck self satisfaction. Lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a awesome idea, Pumpkin 5!! I'm sure your victim will be surprised!! 


Scaredykat, I am happy for you!


I said I was doing a something old, new, borrowed and blue, maybe purple counts, it has blue in it!!??


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Bethene! I think purple counts by the way. 

Pumpkin5, that's an awesome idea!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

All the gift ideas sound amazing. I'll take all the gifts. Thank you


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, that must be me, because I'm the coolest victim ever!

Not really, have y'all seen my likes/dislikes?? I think my reaper is gonna be all, "huh??"

Hmm, maybe I should go back and change things to make it easier.



Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay, will do! I have enough stuff to send a box full right now...but I received a really cool victim and I really wanted to finish this handmade thing, but it is taking forever to dry!!! I just may go ahead and send the first box of stuff on the shipping deadline...and then send this other thing, once I get it finished....that way, I will keep everyone happy and stay in Bethene's good graces, plus, my victim need not even know that there is a little extra reap heading their way..... I wonder if I can send it so it comes on Halloween day! That would be spookily wonderful!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ugh, skunked again! Yet another idea for my victim down the crapper


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I agree Kallie...you are UBER cool!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss Mandy I actually LOL when I ready your post. 

I picked up some more stuff to go to my victim's house. Working on a project, need something to finish a certain part of it. Picked up somthing yesterday at a Church thrift store & the lady was like that is really cute, I said Oh it will look nothing like this when I am done with it, believe me you don't want to know!! lol
LAST thing I need is for someone else telling me I need saved because I love Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, I wasn't going to say anything.....but Bethany....you need to get saved....and you know the reason.....because you love Halloween.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim,
I hope you don't mind thrift store items because i found something you may like.  Have to restart a project, it didn't turn out right.. dagnabit


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my three favorite indoor things are from thrift stores!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim,
> I hope you don't mind thrift store items because i found something you may like.  Have to restart a project, it didn't turn out right.. dagnabit


I don't mind at all


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Me either. Most of my stuff is from thrift stores and yard sales. It's the smart way to shop!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh you know I don't mind.  Some of my best stuff is from thrift stores. 
Found a table I want at a thrift store Monday. If we only had a house. 














Of we had a house or accepted offer, I would have bought it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is a cool table


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim,
> I hope you don't mind thrift store items because i found something you may like.  Have to restart a project, it didn't turn out right.. dagnabit


oh, no, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim,
> I hope you don't mind thrift store items because i found something you may like.  Have to restart a project, it didn't turn out right.. dagnabit


love thrift stores infact i get lots and lots there love them LOL


----------



## SecreeeetReeeper (Sep 24, 2013)

There will be a reaping tomorrow................prepare yourself......................


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love thrift store finds.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not trying to get ahead of myself, since I am still working on SR2....but....after this one.....sniff, sniff...are there more Secret Reapers?


My very first secret reaper was a post halloween secret reap. That was back in 2009 (I think).... and let me say.... there was a bunch of day after halloween shopping going on.  $20 bucks was getting you a bunch.  Not to mention my birthday is at the end of Nov, so it was like getting sweet Halloween presents for it.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

The red hallows, that sounds awesome!  I may be sending a bonus gift to someone other than my vic. We will see how finances go. I need new shoes. Being on your feet for 12 hours requires some comfy shoes. Let me tell you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Definitely , scaredykat, I stand at work too, for sure get some good shoes, otherwise you can end up with real foot problems, you are young yet but still, need to take care of your tootsies, 


Going to be putting the finishing touches on the last project, then search my stash one more time to make sure that I have a full box, then need to find said box to decorate,


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

So I finished one of my crafts for my victim last night and I hate to toot my own horn but it looks soooooo cool! Can't wait for them to see it. 
Plus I got a good lead on my second craft as well. Oh victim I hope you love your gifts as they are sooo fun to make. 

On a unrelated note I made my first flicker pvc candles for my own haunt last night and I love them. A final coat of paint and they will be ready!

PS: Victim there was a hint in there somewhere for you......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

bethene said:


> Definitely , scaredykat, I stand at work too, for sure get some good shoes, otherwise you can end up with real foot problems, you are young yet but still, need to take care of your tootsies



 I stand on a concrete floor all day (well, stand, walk, run up and down stairs) and I agree! You have to be kind to your feets! (bad grammar is intentional) I found that the Sketcher Walk Fit shoes are great and keep my feet from hurting. Sure they look like special ed shoes, but they keep my feet happy. I can wear cute shoes when I am off, but at work, it's all about keeping my feet happy while plowing through my work days!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I got some new balance 536's. Elastic laces so I don't have to tie them. Just know ScaredyKat that working on concrete floors all day, your shoes DO NOT last long. Three months is probably pushing it. You may want to get some good insoles from a shoe store or Foot Dr. I ended up with Plantars Faceitis (SP?) I'd come home from work, take my shoes off and not be able to put my feet on the floor or walk. I had to buy my own fatigue matt for work, the store felt the cake decorator didn't need one, but cashiers did. go figure. I spend 8 hrs standing pretty much in one spot doing cakes without being able to take a break because people think you can pumpk out a full sheet cake in 15 freaking minutes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had that also, Bethany, it hurts like crazy! Dr. gave me some exercises that really helped, but it took awhile!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I heard New Balance was the best for your feet. Something about the way all other brands bend so easily and NB doesn't do that.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> I have had that also, Bethany, it hurts like crazy! Dr. gave me some exercises that really helped, but it took awhile!


I was given some options. When I first went in I wanted the tendons snipped. Dr. said not an option. Sold me $50 insoles, gave me exercises to do & went back in 4 or 6 wks. Insoles were fabulous, but only lasted 3 wks with the amount of time I spend on my feet. This time Dr. said I could have the tendons snipped............What? Not an option the first visit, now it was. Just bought some more insoles & stretched the tendons. I compound the problem because I only sleep on my stomach. Since I quit working my feet are almost normal now!! Do get some pain when I spend the whole day on them, but nothing like when I worked at Kroger.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> I heard New Balance was the best for your feet. Something about the way all other brands bend so easily and NB doesn't do that.


Now my hubby says your shoes should bend. My NB ones are very flexible. I bought every pair I could find in the area.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't keep up. Things always change lol.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Pumpkin5 said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to get ahead of myself, since I am still working on SR2....but....after this one.....sniff, sniff...are there more Secret Reapers?
> ...


Yes, a post-Halloween reaper would be fun! I wish I could've done this SR2 but still have to finish decorating and think about party prep.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Now my hubby says your shoes should bend. My NB ones are very flexible. I bought every pair I could find in the area.


im a flip flop girl, but i do like my NB. they are really light, small and flexible (much like dance shoes or maybe zumba shoes). prob not good for working in, but the rare times i wear them they are comfy (i like to feel like i DONT have shoes on  ) 



Bethany said:


> Oh you know I don't mind.  Some of my best stuff is from thrift stores.
> Found a table I want at a thrift store Monday. If we only had a house.
> View attachment 175440
> View attachment 175441
> ...


for our first house we bought, I had bought a coffee table and end tables that were extremely similar to this. I had bought it before we closed and managed to find boxes to put them in and saved them! And... ahd forgotten all about them so I had a sweet surprise!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally got started on my victim's gifts. Turns out we have some of the same interests so I had one gift started already. I just spent this morning adding more detail to it. The other won't be too bad to complete as I already have all the pieces, just need a few days to paint and put them together. 

This is so much fun!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Ohhhh Victim...listen for the rumble of the delivery truck next week...there's a pAcKaGe on it's way to you 
Muhawahaaa...


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I like how I managed to completely sway the topic of this thread to feet. Lol. You guys must have ADD like m.... oh look! Shiny bug!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear vicitm i am sending box number 3 tommorow this whole box will go in your black and whit haunt. there is 2 things in this box is the first time i have ever done this craft and i think they trun out preaty cool. cant wait for you to see them .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, box number 3??!! I have not shipped box number one!!! 

I decided not to do the thing that had purple one it, found some thing else, another make over of a existing item!! Almost done with it, just need to finish a couple things, then find a box!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay victim (can I call you Vic?  I feel like we should be at a nickname point in our relationship...I stalk you...you sit there unaware) I have been sooo busy at work but I promise to work hard on your gifts this weekend. Notice I said "gifts", plural, giftSSS.... Are you excited yet? I sent a teaser...but perhaps it never arrived? Or maybe you are unable to post pictures?? Never fear, more good things are headed your way very soon....soon....soooooon.... (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I've gotten nothing, dear reaper. i iz so sad. i sit in corner and cry.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim your box is ready to ship today. What a great year it has been reaping people. Now to put full focus on my party coming up on 19.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my dear victim, Box is ready to go (decorated and addressed) just have to add one little thing (waiting for it to dry). Should be able to take it to the post office on Monday.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

You guys are so good,  I just had to check the first page of the thread again because I forgot what day is the shipping deadline and YIKES! it is looming, I'm going to be pushing it. My son is on fall break and he's killing me, he's so needy. I am making progress though so thats something I guess. I would like to say I'm sorry to my victim for not having an early shipping date but I'M NOT BWAAAHHAAHHA all good Reapers enjoy torture.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, my victim got their package, and my first victim got their replacement package and no word from either (signature delivery- i KNOW they got it) and nothing mentioned anywhere maybe i suck but oh well it is what it is

on a (not really) related note, a friend of mine stopped by to get her kid who had come over here after school yesterday. We're outside talking and she's looking at my stuff and goes... ' i thought you had more than this' 

really? coming from the person who only does a pumpkin every third year. LOL yes, i know, im short on lights, over half were burned out so had to trash them but.... it's pretty much the same stuff i always have out there, only spread out a little more (maybe why it seems 'short')

anyways, went to CVS to get hubby an eyeglass repair kit and found a 6' grim reaper that lights up and talks or something. He came home with me. But before we came home, we stopped to get chinese for lunch and went in the dollar store while I was waiting, and got some more orange lights, get home, tell hubby i need a spotlight, and he orders one for me. 

so TAKE THAT you B******! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

witchymom said:


> well, my victim got their package, and my first victim got their replacement package and no word from either (signature delivery- i KNOW they got it) and nothing mentioned anywhere maybe i suck but oh well it is what it is
> 
> on a (not really) related note, a friend of mine stopped by to get her kid who had come over here after school yesterday. We're outside talking and she's looking at my stuff and goes... ' i thought you had more than this'
> 
> ...



You go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just went to the post office. Teaser, teaser, teaser!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> well, my victim got their package, and my first victim got their replacement package and no word from either (signature delivery- i KNOW they got it) and nothing mentioned anywhere maybe i suck but oh well it is what it is
> 
> on a (not really) related note, a friend of mine stopped by to get her kid who had come over here after school yesterday. We're outside talking and she's looking at my stuff and goes... ' i thought you had more than this'
> 
> ...


that's terrible 
come on victim post up show us your goodies let your reaper know you got the package


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok the clock needs to go faster I get off at 3 and am going home to start on my wonderland LOL come on time speed up just for next few hrs please.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got the glow in the dark eyeballs for drinks at Walmart today. THey really didn't have crap. VERY disappointed.

But the eyeballs glow nicely. Figure they will go in the "Ice tube" that goes down into the center of my 3 gal. drink dispenser.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the last piece I need for my victim will arrive today. Can't wait to see it all together. And just the finishing touches on a project or two and I'm in the mail! Have been so worried about making this mail date...but I think it's going to be OK after all. With some time to spare. Whew!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Got the glow in the dark eyeballs for drinks at Walmart today. THey really didn't have crap. VERY disappointed.
> 
> But the eyeballs glow nicely. Figure they will go in the "Ice tube" that goes down into the center of my 3 gal. drink dispenser.


pics where are the pics of these eyes


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

GOT PAID TODAY! 
And I have 3 days off, so that means I can shop tomorrow and work on your stuff over the weekend! Maybe even ship Monday. We'll see.  Hold tight dear victim. You're in for a treat! (or trick... but not the gross kind).


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

witchymom said:


> well, my victim got their package, and my first victim got their replacement package and no word from either (signature delivery- i KNOW they got it) and nothing mentioned anywhere maybe i suck but oh well it is what it is
> 
> on a (not really) related note, a friend of mine stopped by to get her kid who had come over here after school yesterday. We're outside talking and she's looking at my stuff and goes... ' i thought you had more than this'
> 
> ...


Omg too funny! Tell her to shut up and go carve her one pumpkin lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is 1 pack of them Saki!! Bought 2 of them $2.97 each at Walmart. Couldn't get a pic of them glowing, but they sure are cool!!
They're about the size of a ping pong ball!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Omg too funny! Tell her to shut up and go carve her one pumpkin lol


i know, right? oh, and my victim did post a thanks and pic on the SR1 thread (at least he GOT this one!) still waiting to see a post from SR2 vic........ 

now, anxiously waiting MY package and my spotlight (which should be here tuesday! i need at least one more, but didn't want to push my luck with hubby LOLOL)

OH! AND........... one of my neighbors told the alien girl (my 15 yo) that they liked my yard! hehehehehehe (I never get positive reinforcement around here, so even though I don't care for the lady, it made me happy LOLOL)


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear Victim,
Your gifts are currently in my dining room waiting to be packaged. In the pile, there MAY be one of my creepy pumpkins that I love to make...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

It was a tough day at our house, but on a happy note, I am glad to say, my victim's "stuff" is coming together well. I sort of wish usps had a flat rate box that was 20x20x20. Yay know? Better yet, 30x30x30 would be perfect.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Victim,
Your packages were mailed today...soon you will be reaped!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> I love thrift store finds.


I agree Lil Ghouliette and I have found some really neat things we incorporated into our headstones, plaques, sconces, garden statuary, gargoyles and even a lion head.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, by the way Dear Victim, I hope you don't mind one thing in the box is in a "kit" format. You will have to finish it yourself, sorry but my foot was operated on.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I fear I will be the last to send my package. need to buckle down and get busy but hard to do with the hubby home.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I fear I will be the last to send my package. need to buckle down and get busy but hard to do with the hubby home.


He's not letting you get any work done eh? hehehe


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> He's not letting you get any work done eh? hehehe


ROFLMAO He complains about the craft stuff in the RV & the smell of the glues, modge podge, paint etc. 
Guess we're heading to the flea market after all, he wants to get out and about - like we weren't running around enough yesterday.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Oh, by the way Dear Victim, I hope you don't mind one thing in the box is in a "kit" format. You will have to finish it yourself, sorry but my foot was operated on.


I won't mind at all.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My dear victim, I'll be pushing the deadline this time. So sorry! Last weekend I lost a day, and both days this weekend are full. I'll have to buckle down to get your gifts done in time. So many ideas, so little time. That should be my slogan.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> My dear victim, I'll be pushing the deadline this time. So sorry! Last weekend I lost a day, and both days this weekend are full. I'll have to buckle down to get your gifts done in time. So many ideas, so little time. That should be my slogan.


 Take your time......I can be patient.... (no matter what everyone else says....)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm gonna need lots of bubble wrap....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I fear I will be the last to send my package. need to buckle down and get busy but hard to do with the hubby home.


Know just how you feel I hope to have more done this week with honey gone on a work related trip all week. fingers crossed for friday.. haven't even been able to stop for stamps.. He is like a noisier 3rd child.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Have not gotten much done the past few days, should of pushed the deadline back a bit, but wanted to make sure that the gifts arrived on time, so better buckle down and get my rear in gear!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was really afraid I wasn't going to make the deadline but now I think I just might make it. I had a lot of progress on one of my vic's projects today, it was the one that is the most time consuming and I was able to sit down and knock it out. I have one more project to make and I'm finished, I'm a little worried about this one , I saved it for last , not sure how to paint it and give it the effect it needs so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I may have to get a deadline extension....I am having latex issues this weekend....it is still tacky and it has been two days....maybe the bottle is bad? Ugh....I am going to try....but dang it....I think I'm going to be late.......(I feel like the Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland...and as scary as I look right now, I could probably fit right into Saki's Dark Alice Wonderland....you think she'd invite me to be a greeter?)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i need to have victims they are easier i just spent 9 hrs starting my back yard and not done decortating yet LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I may have to get a deadline extension....I am having latex issues this weekend....it is still tacky and it has been two days....maybe the bottle is bad? Ugh....I am going to try....but dang it....I think I'm going to be late.......(I feel like the Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland...and as scary as I look right now, I could probably fit right into Saki's Dark Alice Wonderland....you think she'd invite me to be a greeter?)


hell ya i would love to have you come


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I may have to get a deadline extension....I am having latex issues this weekend....it is still tacky and it has been two days....maybe the bottle is bad? Ugh....I am going to try....but dang it....I think I'm going to be late.......(I feel like the Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland...and as scary as I look right now, I could probably fit right into Saki's Dark Alice Wonderland....you think she'd invite me to be a greeter?)


Try baby powder it will take the taciness out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found a box,,spray painted it, now need to decorate,, wrap the gifts,, and mail it Monday!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am aiming for Tuesday Baby is flying to Virginia tomorrow and i have a whole week to my self..  so i should be able to make it to the post office. since Tuesday is Karate day at the gym i go to. i dont mind missing a day woot..


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I fear I will be the last to send my package. need to buckle down and get busy but hard to do with the hubby home.


You won't be last - cause I will! I don't want to be late shipping but it's now looking like a real possibility. My son has been in the hospital since Sept 23 and won't be released until Monday evening if all goes as expected. I've bought a couple of things and I'm waiting on one item to arrive in the mail...but I've crafted NOTHING yet.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope your son gets well enough to come home, how stressful for all of your family!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> You won't be last - cause I will! I don't want to be late shipping but it's now looking like a real possibility. My son has been in the hospital since Sept 23 and won't be released until Monday evening if all goes as expected. I've bought a couple of things and I'm waiting on one item to arrive in the mail...but I've crafted NOTHING yet.


I do hope your son comes home soon. I know how hard it is to have a loved one not at home. Speedy recovery!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, the box is decorated and ready to go,, whew,,, hope it gets there safely , not much to break,, one thing could flatten,, so fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Tuesday will be shipping!!
going North East of me  Sorry victim i couldn't get any of my crafts to work but i did find some tidbits that should go with your haunt!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Went shopping for my victim today. Glad that the $20 limit is just a suggestion. Let's just say, I am going to have one spoiled victim very soon! I managed to buy everything in one shopping day. Made a few different trips. Anyway, I am going to get the box all nice and ready. I would like to ship tomorrow. But I have a few things to paint and put together!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG, OMG! Shipping deadline is Friday! I have several things still to make, and work too! I'll see what I can get done after work these next few days.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Some how through all the craziness in my life I missed the sign up for this, but I would love to do a rescue reap if needed. I prefer to give then to recieve. Well okay I love getting cool stuff, but you get what I am saying. LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> OMG, OMG! Shipping deadline is Friday! I have several things still to make, and work too! I'll see what I can get done after work these next few days.


That's ok, I don't mind if it's a few days late


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG the postal service is not making me happy.
Dearest victim your package was mailed today but won't arrive to you til next week. I guess I can send a teaser it will probably get there faster than your box.
I am sorry. You need this box for your party.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LadySherry said:


> OMG the postal service is not making me happy.
> Dearest victim your package was mailed today but won't arrive to you til next week. I guess I can send a teaser it will probably get there faster than your box.
> I am sorry. You need this box for your party.


guess that rules me out. the only party I'm having is my daughters 15th - which is My little pony themed LMAO (and, i havent mentioned it on here i dont think!)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

....I need a box....so my victim can then get it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am not admitting to anything....but somehow on Sunday morning I spent an hour trying to pry a foam tombstone off of my hardwood floor..... (you don't even want to know......)


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

HaHaHaHa laughing AND pointing....hahaha

Ooohhh dear! I seriously hope it came up OK. I mean...I hope the tombstone is ok. 





Pumpkin5 said:


> I am not admitting to anything....but somehow on Sunday morning I spent an hour trying to pry a foam tombstone off of my hardwood floor..... (you don't even want to know......)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> OMG the postal service is not making me happy.
> Dearest victim your package was mailed today but won't arrive to you til next week. I guess I can send a teaser it will probably get there faster than your box.
> I am sorry. You need this box for your party.


My party is not till the 19 th so no worries it will be here in time


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I am not admitting to anything....but somehow on Sunday morning I spent an hour trying to pry a foam tombstone off of my hardwood floor..... (you don't even want to know......)


sounds as about fun as me having to scrape great stuff off my porch and steps and HOSE LOLOLOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

In retrospect, I should have laid down plastic...but I swear to you, there were no visible holes. My pink foam let me down....my husband was kind of really upset.....the face he gave me......Ugh! (I said, don't say a word...I will fix this....) And the foam tombstone finally came up and I managed the get the Gorilla glue off of the floor. (truth be told I was more concerned with saving the tombstone....I had worked really hard on it......)


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh the guideline is IMPOSSIBLE! After years I still dont think anyone has ever obeyed it =)


ScaredyKat said:


> Went shopping for my victim today. Glad that the $20 limit is just a suggestion. Let's just say, I am going to have one spoiled victim very soon! I managed to buy everything in one shopping day. Made a few different trips. Anyway, I am going to get the box all nice and ready. I would like to ship tomorrow. But I have a few things to paint and put together!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> My party is not till the 19 th so no worries it will be here in time


What makes you think I am your reaper? You only wish. If I was I don't think I could contain myself. LOL. Some other persons party is happening before Halloween.  Sorry Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> What makes you think I am your reaper? You only wish. If I was I don't think I could contain myself. LOL. Some other persons party is happening before Halloween.  Sorry Saki.


Damn LOL I tried LOL


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my.......<shakes head in sympathy>




Pumpkin5 said:


> I am not admitting to anything....but somehow on Sunday morning I spent an hour trying to pry a foam tombstone off of my hardwood floor..... (you don't even want to know......)


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

dearest victim your death box is on its way to you OPEN WITH CAUTION


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> dearest victim your death box is on its way to you OPEN WITH CAUTION



 I am always careful and will be EXTRA careful with my "death box"!  Thank you Hallowmas!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Please USPS, take care with the delivery to my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> In retrospect, I should have laid down plastic...but I swear to you, there were no visible holes. My pink foam let me down....my husband was kind of really upset.....the face he gave me......Ugh! (I said, don't say a word...I will fix this....) And the foam tombstone finally came up and I managed the get the Gorilla glue off of the floor. (truth be told I was more concerned with saving the tombstone....I had worked really hard on it......)


oh man I would have said the same thing to my hubby LOL


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Started painting something today. It needs several coats so it's taking longer than I thought. But hopefully will finish it day after tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The package is on its way, destination, south of me,,, but seeing as I am pretty far north that covers alot of territory! LOL!!! I did for get to add a small detail to 2 of the gifts,, will need to message my victim when they get it,, not a big deal , but still. something I planned on doing, remembered it after all wrapped and boxed,, can not believe I did that! grrrrrr!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dearest victim, your box is going out tomorrow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember reapers, the deadline for shipping is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> remember reapers, the deadline for shipping is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!


I may need to extend. But will let you know one way or the other.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Teaser enroute!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

My victims gifts are done. I just need to figure out how to package it. I will ship on Friday probably.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Reaper reaper whos your keeper???? Shipping friday>>>muahahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet we will be seeing lots of pics soon of everyones goodies


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

bethene said:


> remember reapers, the deadline for shipping is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!




 What??? Huh???? OMG!!! THIS FRIDAY??? EEeeekkkkkkkKK!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am working hard in my kitchen for my sweet victim! flour everywhere! baking! oh! I've never done this before and I'm so glad my husband is gone for the week! He doesn't need to see the mess or hear me cackling! It's messy but it's fun! I hope you like it victim!

Once I finish this project, I should be able to pack up and mail your goodies! I am hoping it's before the deadline! whew!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh! Didn't get anything done on my reaper gift this past weekend! 

Drove a friend to hospital to be with her husband on Thurs. House/dog sat for them after work this weekend and brought them back home yesterday. So now it's back to the grindstone!

I'll definitely be shipping at the last minute now.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Not wishing anyone anything bad....but....it sure is nice not to be in the boat all by myself.... We late people have to stick together...you know.....sort of like a foam tombstone on a hardwood floor.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I need to do two small things for my victim's package. One is challenging me in a weird way. I just need to find the right material to make it work--I'd hate to send it out 'as is' when I know it could be so much better. And this one little piece could really detract from the whole thing....grrrrrr

Should be in the mail on Thursday!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not wishing anyone anything bad....but....it sure is nice not to be in the boat all by myself.... We late people have to stick together...you know.....sort of like a foam tombstone on a hardwood floor.


So how's the floor? And more important, how is the tombstone?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Victim's package is on the way. But won't get there til next Tuesday. Would've done priority if it wasn't $40


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just an FYI , for anyone , maybe even me who might need an extension past the deadline. the US post office is closed on Mon. the 14th so that is one more delay , also will be a delay in delivery for some that will be mailed out...just a day , but still.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd be happy as long as my package came before Christmas. Though, it would be really cool to get a halloween reap on Christmas and put it under the tree. Only here could I say that and others would understand. 

Take your time reaper if you need it.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> I'd be happy as long as my package came before Christmas. Though, it would be really cool to get a halloween reap on Christmas and put it under the tree. Only here could I say that and others would understand.


no one in my family would bat an eye at me opening halloween stuff on xmas. roll their eyes, maybe... but no eye batting LOLOLOL


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not wishing anyone anything bad....but....it sure is nice not to be in the boat all by myself.... We late people have to stick together...you know.....sort of like a foam tombstone on a hardwood floor.


The second one is always a bit more complicated here. The rain comes and if you are trying to do homemade and using any sort of thing that needs to dry, you're screwed. We all feel ya.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent a teaser card last week and a box today! I really hope that you like it, victim. I was not sure


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't gotten any teasers.............UNLESS The Red Hallows is my reaper & my minion was my teaser.............

BTW TRH, I looked at your drawing on the box today. LOL Now I won't be reusing the box.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> I'd be happy as long as my package came before Christmas. Though, it would be really cool to get a halloween reap on Christmas and put it under the tree. Only here could I say that and others would understand.
> 
> Take your time reaper if you need it.


keep your eye open for a mini reaper in november


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> keep your eye open for a mini reaper in november


I don't think I'll be partaking in it if there is one. I told hubby after this one, I'm going to put the craft stuff into storage. 
Plus we'll be gone from the RV park for 2 wks in November. Our offer for the latest house is not being looked at, they are looking at another. Back to hunting. Going to go look at one tomorrow evening.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Box is on its way YAY!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Still working on my victim's stuff. I'm gonna need a bigger box.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked up a bunch of werewolf whiskers yesterday. Will be mailing them out this weekend!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually am going to post the question in November,, I think the mini reaper will be either in Dec, or maybe Feb.. or maybe both,,, not sure what will be happening,, am just feeling every one out for what they think!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> keep your eye open for a mini reaper in november




 OMG!!! Count me in, Count me in!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Is November when every one wants to do another one? or were we waiting to have A Merry Reaper?? or also we could do a Reaper of the Heart at Valentines.. or both??!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am voting for all reapers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Is November when every one wants to do another one? or were we waiting to have A Merry Reaper?? or also we could do a Reaper of the Heart at Valentines.. or both??!!


I am game for November and Dec and Valentine's . How fun to get a reaper gift from Santa reaper hehe


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oooooooooooooooh just got an email from UPS saying a box (actually 2!!!!!) are scheduled for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I don't think it's anything I ordered so................... 

REAP ME REAP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

is it bad that I"m on a first name basis with my UPS guy and might possibly have a crush on him LOLOLOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Made something special for my victim night before last. I hope you like it victim.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Made something special for my victim night before last. I hope you like it victim.


I will LOVE it!!

Going to thrift store shopping today then looking at a house with Realtor & Hubby tonight.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethany said:


> I will LOVE it!!
> 
> Going to thrift store shopping today then looking at a house with Realtor & Hubby tonight.


have fun and good luck! hope its 'the one'!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

. 
Next week is my bday look what I just bought for my self


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 177379
> .
> Next week is my bday look what I just bought for my self


sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope so too, Bethany, best of luck!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


It will look great on one on my 6ft jacks now to make him a Santa suit


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 177379
> .
> Next week is my bday look what I just bought for my self


My bday is next week too lol. What date is yours?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> My bday is next week too lol. What date is yours?


Mine is on the 17 th when is yours


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

mine is on the 14th 


of january, though 

LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Mine is on the 17 th when is yours


Mine is the 15th. Go Libras


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My sister's is today! You lucky October babies!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My dear victim....your package is scheduled for delivery on Oct. 11th. Be on the look out....I hope you like everything.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> keep your eye open for a mini reaper in november


Seriously? That would be awesome!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

witchymom said:


> is it bad that I"m on a first name basis with my UPS guy and might possibly have a crush on him LOLOLOL


Naw, just as long as it's just a crush.  My UPS guy has the prettiest blue eyes I've ever seen.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel like I'm SO far behind on my gifts...... I seem to keep running into problems finding the right "ingredients" but I will perservere!!! GRRRR. Saki, LOVE the Jack Santa get-up. I just bought a light up tervis style Jack cup from Walgreens that my co-workers keep trying to adopt off of my desk.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

The appropriate sized box has been acquired - now the packing of goodies can begin! Muahahahaha!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Naw, just as long as it's just a crush.  My UPS guy has the prettiest blue eyes I've ever seen.


LOL he came by today and we made small talk about my halloween decos. 

He's a nice guy, from what little i know. he's prob older than me - in his 40's i would guess? and he takes care of his dad who has dementia, so we have that in common (my grandma who we help care for has dementia also)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

mailed my box today!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just finished one project and have one to wrap up and one to do tomorrow and the it all gets boxed and ready to go to the post office


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

So I received a package today and for sure thought it was from my Secret Reaper - but no........I got the coolest sign today from my sister in law for my B-day. I love it.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween Havoc said:


> So I received a package today and for sure thought it was from my Secret Reaper - but no........I got the coolest sign today from my sister in law for my B-day. I love it.
> View attachment 177628


oooooh NICE!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great sign love it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i did mention that i shipped yesterday right 
supposedly will be delivered on the 15th


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 177379
> .
> Next week is my bday look what I just bought for my self


Where did you find this, it's awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy early birthday to everyone. I prob. won't be on much if our offer is accepted for the house we saw tonight.
I know it isn't SR related, but here is a pic of the floor plan of the house. Hopefully they accept our offer.







Lots of room & a 3 car garage! Just realized the garage plan is wrong. It is side entry not front. :/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

expect a package in on friday i sent you some goodies  and congrats!!!


Bethany said:


> Happy early birthday to everyone. I prob. won't be on much if our offer is accepted for the house we saw tonight.
> I know it isn't SR related, but here is a pic of the floor plan of the house. Hopefully they accept our offer.
> View attachment 177718
> 
> Lots of room & a 3 car garage! Just realized the garage plan is wrong. It is side entry not front. :/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Where did you find this, it's awesome!


ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Sant...461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33861c0585


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Happy early birthday to everyone. I prob. won't be on much if our offer is accepted for the house we saw tonight.
> I know it isn't SR related, but here is a pic of the floor plan of the house. Hopefully they accept our offer.
> View attachment 177718
> 
> Lots of room & a 3 car garage! Just realized the garage plan is wrong. It is side entry not front. :/


hope yo get it girl


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> expect a package in on friday i sent you some goodies  and congrats!!!


OHHhhhhhhhhhh So hopefully good news on the house & presents to boot!! WOO HOO! I need to get my but in gear tomorrow...........


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I made much progress on your gifts yesterday. One is drying today and will hopefully be ready for paint tonight, another just needs a few finishing touches. All should be on the way to you Friday!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, good luck on the house.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim:
I am sorry to tell you that I will be shipping late. The time I planned to finish up your projects today & tomorrow is going to be spent gathering paperwork for the realtor to give them a "paper trail" of where our money is coming from. I will have it out next week, if I have to stay up 24/7 starting Sunday night.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck with the house purchase!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Good luck on the house hunting Bethany! After many late nights (and a week of dark circles under my eyes) it appears that this gourd will be shipping on time..... So...dear victim....soon....very soon....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, my paperwork has been emailed. Waiting on bank to get pre qual letter to realtor for Conventional loan. 
Got some time now to work on projects!! YEA!! Victim it may be sooner than expected!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh Todd (ups guy)............. WHERE ARE YOU???????????????????????????? 

meanwhile..... got 2 resumes done this morning, Grocery Store, Target, got a bday present for grandma, costume accessories for surfer boy, some stocking stuffers and a xmas present for the kids, and some new lights for the xmas tree like I've been wanting (will prob need more, but at least it's a start!). I can multi-task holidays like a champ! and..... BOO BERRY CEREAL!!!!!!!!!!!

was really hoping to come home and find myself reaped! LOLOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just visited my local not-so-friendly grumpy guy at the UPS store. He REALLY needs to lighten up!

First time in a long time that I'm not singing the blues about dimensional weight..yay!

Look out victim---Thursday is YOUR day!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I see a two car garage and a nice space for a Project Workshop!!!

VERY nice looking house though ma'am!



Bethany said:


> Happy early birthday to everyone. I prob. won't be on much if our offer is accepted for the house we saw tonight.
> I know it isn't SR related, but here is a pic of the floor plan of the house. Hopefully they accept our offer.
> View attachment 177718
> 
> Lots of room & a 3 car garage! Just realized the garage plan is wrong. It is side entry not front. :/


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Immortalia said:


> I see a two car garage and a nice space for a Project Workshop!!!
> 
> VERY nice looking house though ma'am!


Oh you got that right. I'll be putting hubby to work helping me build coffins & such!!

WONDER what the neighbors will think!! LMAO


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

while Friday is the dead line for shipping, , several have contacted me that for various reasons will be shipping late,,, so if you are having the same problem, let me know,,, other wise let me know the tracking number,,,


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm working my way through backwards because I am so far behind. I don't know how far I will get tonight. Work is killing me right now. Hopefully, I am off on Saturday, that will make two solid weeks since my last day off. The worst part is that I will have worked a total of 155 hours in those two weeks. My victims's box will probably be going out on Saturday, that is the plan anyway. I'm so tired; I don't know how much longer I can keep going this way. Sorry for getting so glum, just so tired.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Teresa M said:


> I'm working my way through backwards because I am so far behind. I don't know how far I will get tonight. Work is killing me right now. Hopefully, I am off on Saturday, that will make two solid weeks since my last day off. The worst part is that I will have worked a total of 155 hours in those two weeks. My victims's box will probably be going out on Saturday, that is the plan anyway. I'm so tired; I don't know how much longer I can keep going this way. Sorry for getting so glum, just so tired.


I at least hope you're making boo coo bucks! You definately need a few days off!! Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, taxes are going to be horrible though. Unfortunately, after Saturday, I won't be off again until at least Oct. 22 and the 16 - 20 are going to be just as bad as this past week has been. This is the link for what we are doing then: http://www.wizardworld.com/home-nashville.html. It will be cool, but work will be crazy again (still).


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

By the way, Bethany, good luck with the house!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Teresa M said:


> By the way, Bethany, good luck with the house!


Thank you! We now have a signed contract. Now inspections & get paperwork for loan done........


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, only made it back through page 108, need to go to bed.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Dear Victim:
> I am sorry to tell you that I will be shipping late. The time I planned to finish up your projects today & tomorrow is going to be spent gathering paperwork for the realtor to give them a "paper trail" of where our money is coming from. I will have it out next week, if I have to stay up 24/7 starting Sunday night.


Bethany, just tell them that it comes from the Mint just like everyone else in the U.S. who has money  Seriously - good luck !!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I got reaped today!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my gifts are finished except for a coat of sealer which I'll do in the morning. Since my Victim isn't far away, he or she should be receiving a package around the first of next week!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bl00d said:


> I got reaped today!!!
> 
> View attachment 178006


ohhhh neat buttons and my son would steal those glasses! LOLOL The mug is cool too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got several more pm's about late shipping, thank you for letting me know what is going on,


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Vicci. Thinking of youuuuuuu. Your goodies are **almoooooosst** on there way. Hang tight.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear Reaper,
I am ok with you shipping late, good things come to those who wait.
Til then I shall stalk the postman and the brown truck guy just in case.
Your victim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yesss!!! Everything is finished and the mailman just left with the box! So someone not very far away will be getting reaped next week! 

Of course once again I taped the box up and had to open it back up (just a little) as I forgot to put in the letter to my victim.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ohhh, vickytim...your box is on its way. 

clue- it's headed west from here. But then...I live in Boston...EVERYTHING is west of here. bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy,, I did the same thing!!! I think I do it almost every time!!! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Lizzy,, I did the same thing!!! I think I do it almost every time!!! !!!!!!!!!


LOL! I'm glad I'm not the only one!  Almost sent off my hot glue sticks, duct tape and my Halloween notebook (which is full of all my future projects and ideas) as well. Thank goodness I decided to repack the box or off they would have went.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Got reaped. Will post pics soon


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Dear Victim.....

It is time.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooooooooooooo such pretty packaging!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

My poor victim also will receive late and I sooo sincerely apologize! My hands are very painful right now due to swelling in my last couple weeks of pregnancy which has limited my mobility and capabilities drastically. But I think u will still enjoy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> Dear Victim.....
> 
> It is time.


omg such pretty gifts


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Spook said:


> Dear Victim.....
> 
> It is time.


Those packages are so pretty.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Brimstonewitch said:


> My poor victim also will receive late and I sooo sincerely apologize! My hands are very painful right now due to swelling in my last couple weeks of pregnancy which has limited my mobility and capabilities drastically. But I think u will still enjoy!



If I am your victim, I do not mind waiting at all. 

Hope all is well with your new little haunter.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Lil Spook said:


> Dear Victim.....
> 
> It is time.



I LOVE this orange and black ribbon with JOL's. Very cute packages !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to start restocking my Halloween stash box with some cool ribbion for next sr


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was thinking that same thing, Saki!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Muahahaha, someone should be reaped in a couple days! 

However it isn't wrapped up all pretty like some of you did - I was happy to find a box that fit everything!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> I need to start restocking my Halloween stash box with some cool ribbion for next sr


That's Dollar Tree ribbon! - but it goes fast every year


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tuesday can't come soon enough. My victim should be getting reaped


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Alot of packages are on the way, so we should have lots of pictures during the week, dog gone Columbus day anyway!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Plan to work on stuff today after laundry is done.  I have to haul everything to one of the RV Laundry facilities. I'm telling you the closing on the house cannot come soon enough. We will get possession at closing!!! Going to the closing with cleaning supplies & shelf paper in my car!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, this thread got real quiet! Tomorrow should have more gifts showing up


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sure hope so!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Plan to work on stuff today after laundry is done.  I have to haul everything to one of the RV Laundry facilities. I'm telling you the closing on the house cannot come soon enough. We will get possession at closing!!! Going to the closing with cleaning supplies & shelf paper in my car!!


OMG! I just realized today that on the tenative closing day I have a cake ordered.  So I will have to bake the cake Thursday, make the frosting too, then take them to the new house on Friday so I can decorate it there & put it in the frig. until the party sat. Then we can spend some of sat. moving stuff to the house.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

According to USPS website, someone should be getting reaped today!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If you live in Florida, you're possibly getting reaped today


----------



## fakiramanja (Oct 15, 2013)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohh...looks like my Victim may get their package a day earlier than expected. Sweet!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I live in Florida & I didn't get reaped today. Already been to the RV Post Office.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! WOW! SUCH A FUN AND CREATIVE BOX! THANK YOU, THANK YOU MOONWITCHKITTY! (I haven't opened the box yet because I have customers...but tonight...oh yes...tonight!) I will post pics tonight as soon as I get home. I am incredibly EXCITED!
The mice are running rampant all over the box!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well open it!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! WOW! SUCH A FUN AND CREATIVE BOX! THANK YOU,
> 
> OPEN THE BOX!!!!!!!!. Trust me MWK reaped me once and it was fabulous. I can't wait to see your goodies. NOW OPEN THE BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Pumpkin! I FORBID you to hold us in such uncomfortable suspense! Open that darned box already lady!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ha ha! I can't, I have customer's walking in and out....I have to wait at least until we are closed for the day and then.....then....I will open the box....(it's killing me..................)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Out for delivery


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Delivered!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

well slipped home at lunchtime but there was no box waiting for me. Just in case it got there. Its raining today and wanted to make sure it didn't get wet. I shall wait alittle longer. No fret my dear reaper. I will wait


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Shipped two boxes to my victim today. Somebody should be reaped on Thursday!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of packages roaming around the country right now!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Pumpkin 5 due to none of my crafts working out as they were supposed to expect a package in the mail in November for a Nightmare before christmas!!
Glad you liked the goodies  I am just disappointed that I couldn't make that extra special piece.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Well my victims package went form NC to Ohio.... Westward bound!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sadly not southbound.. now that my victim has her package i can start Whining !!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

So.....tomorrow I need to find a bigger box, go grocery shopping, find some scrub pants for party Sat. night, get my dress for next Saturday night's party altered (straps need to be shortened so they quit falling down & I need to shorten it), repack my victim's gift box & go to the bank. Oh and try to get the other pkgs. done and out! Gonna be a busy day..............

On a non SR2 note, things are progressing with the house. Inspection is Friday & the appraisal is Monday. All the ducks are lining up nicely. Fingers crossed it continues to be this way. Great pumpking will and the creeks don't rise we'll get possession at closing which is tenatively set for Nov. 15!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Well my victims package went form NC to Ohio.... Westward bound!


 Oooo, I'm west.



moonwitchkitty said:


> sadly not southbound.. now that my victim has her package i can start Whining !!!!


 Texas is west of Ohio and North Carolina. So there would still be a chance if it weren't coming to me.



Bethany said:


> So.....tomorrow I need to find a bigger box, go grocery shopping, find some scrub pants for party Sat. night, get my dress for next Saturday night's party altered (straps need to be shortened so they quit falling down & I need to shorten it), repack my victim's gift box & go to the bank. Oh and try to get the other pkgs. done and out! Gonna be a busy day..............
> 
> On a non SR2 note, things are progressing with the house. Inspection is Friday & the appraisal is Monday. All the ducks are lining up nicely. Fingers crossed it continues to be this way. Great pumpking will and the creeks don't rise we'll get possession at closing which is tenatively set for Nov. 15!


 Thanksgiving at Bethany's house!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Thanksgiving at Bethany's house!


Actually we'll be house/pet sitting over Thanksgiving & having it at that house. Already planned!
I'm already deciding what will go where for Halloween 2014 in the new house!! I have issues!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So, in case anyone noticed, I was missing for a bit. I have been on vacation... DIsneyland... And went to the Halloween party . Now I'm back. My victims package should arrive soon, my cards for the card exchange are mailed... Now, just time to sit back and read through some threads to see all of the awesome treats folks have received. Oh, and possibly some beer or wine while I wait for my package!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Actually we'll be house/pet sitting over Thanksgiving & having it at that house. Already planned!
> *I'm already deciding what will go where for Halloween 2014 in the new house!! I have issues!*


we can be roommates in that padded cell. My sons are looking for a house to rent together and my main concern is how *I* will turn it into my haunt next year. No more years wiht no TOTs for MEEEE!!!! bwahahahahahahahaah


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nhh said:


> So, in case anyone noticed, I was missing for a bit. I have been on vacation... DIsneyland... And went to the Halloween party . Now I'm back. My victims package should arrive soon, my cards for the card exchange are mailed... Now, just time to sit back and read through some threads to see all of the awesome treats folks have received. Oh, and possibly some beer or wine while I wait for my package!!!


not to hijack but how was the party ??? I sooo want to go to DL next year for Halloween and to Rogers Gardens while we're there.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been told that the place we are moving to gets lots of ToT's! So excited & already have 3 people who plan to come spend Haloowen at my house to give treats since they don't get them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

nhh said:


> So, in case anyone noticed, I was missing for a bit. I have been on vacation... DIsneyland... And went to the Halloween party . Now I'm back. My victims package should arrive soon, my cards for the card exchange are mailed... Now, just time to sit back and read through some threads to see all of the awesome treats folks have received. Oh, and possibly some beer or wine while I wait for my package!!!


I hope you had a great time. How was the party? We love the FL one.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Once my victim received/posted pics of her reap I realized I am getting reaped too! And we are going out of town/state leaving thursday. I have someone coming over daily to check on my kitty give her lovies and feed her. So if I'm not reaped before I leave I know she will bring my box in so it will be safe. safely sitting here torturing me while we are in Indiana. But can't miss my sister-in-law's wedding. I wont be back will the 23rd!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gosh, BN...i hope your stuff comes before you leave. If it doesn't, I'll be happy to take it into my home and 'protect it' for you.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone is getting reaped today!! Package is 'out for delivery'. Time to start abusing the 'refresh' button!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my package! Must wait for the boss to get home from preschool to help me open it! Guess I get to admire the stickers till then!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

The party was awesome!!! We all dressed up, trick or treated, lots of characters, special fireworks etc. I wanted to go to Rogers Gardens but, wasn't able to make it. I grew up in that area so I used to go all the time. Going back there this trip, I'm really homesick for So. Cal. 




wickedwillingwench said:


> not to hijack but how was the party ??? I sooo want to go to DL next year for Halloween and to Rogers Gardens while we're there.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

okay my victim.... the paint is dry, the items chosen and the package has been strapped to the carriage and on its way. By Friday you should receive your goodies and I can finally relax and wait for my own package to arrive. *grabs an Angry Orchard cider and kicks my feet up on the desk*


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

FedEx reports the packages are at the destination facility and should be delivered today by 8PM. Here's hoping.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well thank you Goddess, I will get it tomorrow then.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I got reaped!! And there shall be pictures tonight . Right now I'm on a mission...but there was the coolest box ever! a reaper decoration on front, cuthulu sories , Poe stories , a Frankenstein box of napkin holders a card game , a witch spells box , yummy pumpkin scent and more photos to follow soon! Eeeeeee!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well let me just say, when my victim gets their box they will KNOW it is from me before they even open it


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

According to UPS, my victim received their gift last Friday but I havent heard from them. I sure hope everything got there in one piece...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

kab said:


> According to UPS, my victim received their gift last Friday but I havent heard from them. I sure hope everything got there in one piece...


 I sure hope you hear something soon....it's the "waiting" that really kills the Reapers....and not knowing....


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

it's hell on the victims too especially when you have had packages go missing in the past and not knowing if or when the Reaper has sent..... 



Pumpkin5 said:


> I sure hope you hear something soon....it's the "waiting" that really kills the Reapers....and not knowing....


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Giggling***** I have been reaped. Those beautiful packages that lil spook showed a couple of days ago are MINE!!!!!!!!! Nanabooboo.
I shall post pics in the morning from work.
All I can say is AWESOME. I was stalked well and everything will be used and some already on display.
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> Giggling***** I have been reaped. Those beautiful packages that lil spook showed a couple of days ago are MINE!!!!!!!!! Nanabooboo.
> I shall post pics in the morning from work.
> All I can say is AWESOME. I was stalked well and everything will be used and some already on display.
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!



Pictures Pleeeeeeese?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Now that my victim received her gifts, I'm ready to get reaped!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That's right. I always get so into making/gathering my gifts that I forget that I get to be reaped too!



MissMandy said:


> Now that my victim received her gifts, I'm ready to get reaped!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Araniella said:


> That's right. I always get so into making/gathering my gifts that I forget that I get to be reaped too!


Hahaha I know right?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Must be because getting reaped is the easy part. Reaping is stressful. Stalking..making the deadline....finding a box...shipping....tracking the package...and tracking..and tracking.....then waiting to see if your victim loved it. So much fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome reaper gifts. I am so missing this exchange. I willllllllllllll be back next year. Two rough years with knee surgeries both of the past few Halloween seasons just pulled it out of me. I am hosting a last minute Be WITCHY party though since I dropped in to visit and got all inspired!!!!! 

Not to hijack this thread, but I realized that many of you posting and reading here are the ones who have been around for awhile. Does anyone remember the person who did a big table display that was a new adult--tongue in check version of the body parts for guests to look at and touch? This person posted pics and they did it sort of like in memory of the late great dearly departed ______________. It was a really clever name and the departed even had his manly part displayed in a very funny wording and way. It was cute and I have just the right group for that this year since I am hosting women from my job. None of us really know each other and I think it would be a nice addition to a room. Please, please if you remember this, or were the one who did this, help a ghoul out with pics or ideas.

Happy reaping! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> Giggling***** I have been reaped. Those beautiful packages that lil spook showed a couple of days ago are MINE!!!!!!!!! Nanabooboo.
> I shall post pics in the morning from work.
> All I can say is AWESOME. I was stalked well and everything will be used and some already on display.
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!


this makes me so happy 

Wahooooo!!! Now.... it's my turn. I'm waiting patiently Dear Reaper, do not fret.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing on my end as of yet Sigh!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

*I've been reaped!!!*

Bone Dancer I can't thank you enough! I almost bought the outdoor skeleton and now I'm glad I didn't. I love love love the candles! The skulls, skull garland and rats are perfect!!! And I definitely needed more creepy cloth. Thank you so much for everything!!! I absolutely love it all!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonderful Haul!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The eagle has landed. Well, the packages at least! 

kab, nice reap.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

So my victim should be receiving their package tomorrow. So that means I can start stalking the ups man full time and beg for my package to be delivered right? I can not wait to be reaped!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Kab, I love those skulls. Did you post in the picture thread, too? 

To my victims this year, I apologize for not "making" anything. It's been a rough few months for me, and the only thing I know I can make are shrunken heads. I gave that a whirl last year and they turned out good. I attempted make melting candles... yep.... turned out great for a four year old. I lack patience and the ability to let things dry before I do the next coat.  I've had fun this year.

*Does anybody know if there is going to be a post-halloween secret reaper? 

My first reaping experience was a post in 2009, I believe. Post reapings are fun. They help with the "Halloween Blues." (Halloween Blue: the feelings a haunter experience once Halloween night has ended, and one begins to put away decorations*)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> Kab, I love those skulls. Did you post in the picture thread, too?
> 
> To my victims this year, I apologize for not "making" anything. It's been a rough few months for me, and the only thing I know I can make are shrunken heads. I gave that a whirl last year and they turned out good. I attempted make melting candles... yep.... turned out great for a four year old. I lack patience and the ability to let things dry before I do the next coat.  I've had fun this year.
> 
> ...


I do believe bethene posted about doing one in a couple different months Nov. to Feb? I don't remember exactly when because I will have to bow out until we are settled in the new house. This one was my last.

Dear Victim:
Your package has been sent.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, will get another one going,, not sure when, will ask in the next few days what people want, it is so busy for every one right now,, but in a few weeks we will want some more Halloween goodness!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Dear Victim,

Your package is on it's way in the morning! muahahaha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Minions have started their travel.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> yes, will get another one going,, not sure when, will ask in the next few days what people want, it is so busy for every one right now,, but in a few weeks we will want some more Halloween goodness!


I'd love to do another but maybe in a month or so. Hoping to get our house liveable again by Christmas.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

My victim was suppost to get her package today. I hope she received it okay =(


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

kab said:


> According to UPS, my victim received their gift last Friday but I havent heard from them. I sure hope everything got there in one piece...


Same here. Tracking says my victim got their 2nd package from me on Oct. 11th but still no word. I hope they received it.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Every time I check this thread it makes me smile with all the wonderful gifts.

I am patiently waiting for mine. Just in case someone thinks something was delivered, I haven't received it. But, like others mentioned... The reapers seem to stress way more than the victims.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

bl00d said:


> I got reaped today!!!
> 
> View attachment 178006


hmmmm....have you received a 2nd gift from your Secret Reaper?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Muhahahahahahaaaaaa.....Victim, the package will be delivered on Monday......it will be soon.....very soon.......


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

The picture doesn't do my reapers gift justice but I hope it conveys the idea! the box itself is terribly nice and I like the books a lot . The key wall hanging and trinket box are areally nice touch! I'm afraid the Frankenstein box may be hard to keep out of tiny hands here but the napkin rings in it are safe and the bat game is allowing the boys good fun.im very luck! thank you cool reaper!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Muhahahahahahaaaaaa.....Victim, the package will be delivered on Monday......it will be soon.....very soon.......



 Oops! Did I say PACKAGE??? I meant PACKAGES.....as in, more than one....


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

yay I got my package today... let the reaping commence!!!! wife has the camera today with the kids so pics will be put up later tonight but I love it all and most of it already has a home in the haunt, especially the great spider!!! thank you so much!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahh, I'm glad I came back to this thread. Lots of reap pictures here, too.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like a lot of us are still waiting, so there are more cool things to come!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Greenewitch said:


> Looks like a lot of us are still waiting, so there are more cool things to come!


will be all the better for those of us who are waiting


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Question Bethene.....has everyone been better at keeping in contact for SR2 as far as their shipping schedules and tracking numbers??? Just curious if the smaller size of the group cancels out the people that don't notify you about the status of their reaps.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Guess who's package was shipped today? Finally. I'm so sorry for the late shipping my patient victim. 

I got back from out of town late last night and still had to finish up a few details on your package today. That is...after I slept in. Then I spent the next several hours wrapping up all the Halloween goodness and figuring out how to pack it all in the box! No time for fancy wrapping so don't you go expecting it.  Rushing to tape that sucker up and realized that I hadn't even written my letter yet. No time...gotta get to UPS by 5:00. I did however manage to mark each plainly wrapped item with a number for the order in which they should be opened. Wasn't that sweet of me? But necessary. 

Arrived at UPS at 4:50 ~ not cutting it close at all. 

I so enjoyed putting this reap together for you. Whoever you are. Happy Hauntings!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright... I don't know who my reaper is. I'm puzzled because so many are from WA. And we all know how that doesn't mean anything anyway.  Let me know, I'm dyinf to know because you are a reaper of the most awesome kind. Thank you so much!!! I want to give you a proper thank you. I'm loading photos now and will post in the pic thread shortly. Wow, I'm just stunned. It's perfect!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

eeyore_laments said:


> okay my victim.... the paint is dry, the items chosen and the package has been strapped to the carriage and on its way. By Friday you should receive your goodies and I can finally relax and wait for my own package to arrive. *grabs an Angry Orchard cider and kicks my feet up on the desk*


Angry Orchard cider, yum! Just tried some yesterday for the first time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am on my phone, and I can check every thread but the teaser pictures thread, that one always says it is forced closed, any one know why?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

really quiet here,, every one must be busy decorating,


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Waiting patently  and getting ready for next week


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lots of parties going on I'm sure. 
I'm getting ready to attend one tonight. First Florida Halloween party!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am down at the coast, watching the sunset and working on Secret Reaper things for the next SR.....I vow not to be late next time...BTW, my victim's package is on it's way and due to be delivered on Monday. Woo Hoo! Oh, and on a VERY Halloween note, I am carving a pumpkin....my favorite activity!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

kab said:


> Bone Dancer I can't thank you enough! I almost bought the outdoor skeleton and now I'm glad I didn't. I love love love the candles! The skulls, skull garland and rats are perfect!!! And I definitely needed more creepy cloth. Thank you so much for everything!!! I absolutely love it all!


Absolutely love your reap. Lots of great things that can be used in a cemetery or in a cemetery archway.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I know JordanHalloweenLover is still waiting to be reaped. My victim's package should be there Monday.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This will be a Busy week for Reapings


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been reaped! Dismantled soul as well! We are so stoked! We mailed out last week too but I'm just now getting on here and don't have tracking numbers on me. Sorry if we worried you Bethene! And super sorry to our Vic's for both thinking the due date for shipping was the 17th :/ womp womp waaaaahhhh....pics to come of our fabulous reapings


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

alot of reapings this week,, I will wait a couple of days and then ask for who has not been reaped to see what the deal is,,,, been so busy, and now fighting a cold AGAIN, will for sure get going on things this week,, a few people thought the date was the 17th, which I usually would of done, next year, live and learn,, also alot of life issues with people so alot either shipped late or are going to ship soon,,,, 

Please, if you have a issue an have not contacted me,, let me know,,,


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My victim has been reap, and I have been reaped. No pressure here. Now, it time to sit back and watch the great reapings to come. Yay!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

got my fingers crossed for Monday!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Fingers crossed here, too!

I figure if the local Baptist church can make it thru my cemetery to hang literature on the front door (reaching around a ghost!), the mail person / UPS guy / flying monkeys can make it, too! My cemetery is NOT that scary peeps!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I know JordanHalloweenLover is still waiting to be reaped. My victim's package should be there Monday.


It's Monday, should I stay home???? I was planning on going to a local cemetery to take pictures of a headstone for someone who wants one on Find a Grave, but I can postpone that and wait for my UPS "girlfriend". lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I HAVE to share what Ghouliet sent to me! I feel so special!
How Spooktacular are these pillowcases?!!







I am going to be taking them to the stores to get sheets to match a color to them.
The pic doesn't do them justice! THe edges are Bright Green!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been reaped! Loved all my goodies. Especially the mug. Super cute eh, I mean, SCARY  

I mailed my victim's package late. So so so sorry Viccy. So i punished myself by not opening my reaping. Oh it was so hard! I tried to convince myself it was okay. I mean my poor Reaper, right? Surely they'd **want** me to open it ASAP? But i feel i did the right thing. I upgraded my Vic's shipping to 3 day. Should be there tomorrow. woooooo I so hope it gets there in one piece! Don't we all worry about this?

Back to my reaping... Pics will follow.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

my victims death box is still at the usps it will disapear soon back into the grave


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hoping my victim's package arrives early. Since it was processed this morning just 36 min. from their town!! delivery date says the 23rd.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys, sorry I have not gotten back to some of you, once again have a horrible cold, and am pretty useless, will get to you as soon as I can!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bethene said:


> Guys, sorry I have not gotten back to some of you, once again have a horrible cold, and am pretty useless, will get to you as soon as I can!!


Sorry to hear you are under the weather.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I heard it through the graveyard that someone will be getting reaped VERY soon... I mailed late, but I priority shipped. Should be there Wednesday or Thursday.
Also, I finally received my teaser. Lol. From Halloweentown USA nonetheless. It's a beautiful necklace. A sliver spiderweb with a blingy spider on it.  I hung it on my rearview mirror. Thanks Bethene!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

My victim's gift should have been delivered last Thursday. I hope it made it in one piece. I wrapped the crap out of it. It has more wrapping than a mummy. My victim hasn't posted anything in awhile.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

blueczarina said:


> My victim's gift should have been delivered last Thursday. I hope it made it in one piece. I wrapped the crap out of it. It has more wrapping than a mummy. My victim hasn't posted anything in awhile.


That happens sometimes. They may still post if it is a camera problem or they had a family emergency.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethany said:


> I HAVE to share what Ghouliet sent to me! I feel so special!
> How Spooktacular are these pillowcases?!!
> View attachment 180595
> 
> ...











I brighten the photo a bit, the pillowcases look more like this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff man reapers rock


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's funny how when you're planning your victim's gift, you don't think about getting reaped yourself. But as soon as your victim has their goodies, getting reaped is all you can think about! LOL


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Sitting here thinking about how I dont like to wonder who my Reaper is. I love knowing! Then I realized I didn't include my card OR name OR bag of CreepySpiders. Fraaaack. Sorry Viccy. Work it out


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My victim will be getting reaped tomorrow. Sure hope they like the stuff in the box...............


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

My victim got their package yesterday. Haven't seen any postings, so hope they got it!!!


----------



## JordanHalloweenLover (Sep 18, 2013)

Still waiting for my reaper gift! Can't wait!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

the waiting. the waiting. It is maddening!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got it today THANK YOU Bethany You are the Best!!!!! Love everything!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I got it today THANK YOU Bethany You are the Best!!!!! Love everything!!


Yea!! Hope everything was in one piece! I was having a little issue with the skull beads on your crystal ball.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Everything was intact thankfully the football team at the post office was off today  thank you again you really outdid yourself. some brings my witch shelf completely together


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am feeling a bit better, will get to the bottom of all the reaper issues tomorrow.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Glad you're feeling a little better Bethene. Didn't know there were issues. Know some, like me, shipped late. Things are arrivng this week. 
Now I'm waiting for my pkg. to come to me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> My victim will be getting reaped tomorrow. Sure hope they like the stuff in the box...............


 love the new moniker margarita goddess!



moonwitchkitty said:


> Everything was intact thankfully the football team at the post office was off today  thank you again you really outdid yourself. some brings my witch shelf completely together
> View attachment 180923


that looks great



bethene said:


> I am feeling a bit better, will get to the bottom of all the reaper issues tomorrow.


 Glad you are feeling better Bethie!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I am feeling a bit better, will get to the bottom of all the reaper issues tomorrow.


If you need a rescue reapetet me know more then willing to take on another victim


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Finally got my reap pics up on the teaser/picture thread. Please dear Reaper, reveal thyself! 

My victims package was delivered today. I sure hope they enjoy it as much as I enjoyed putting it together. Now I know what it feels like to wait and see...

This has been a great experience and I can't wait to do it all again!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm leaving work early today. This would be a great day to be reaped! Just sayin'.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone's reaping is OUT for delivery today!!! la lalalalalalalala


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I was REAPED today!! 
Thank You reaper!! Love it all. There were eyeballs everywhere. 
Will post pics later & I am working on who you are..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Not really sure that there are issues, just had some people message me and really did not deal with it,


Now, I want any one who has not been reaped to contact me, and I will see what the scoop is, I may have heard from your reaper and know that the gifts will be late in arriving, or I might not have, we shall see!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

My dog gone computer is messed up, won't have it up and running again until tomorrow, but will keep in touch with my phone. Please, any one not reaped let me know, I do have several late shipping, most already have, but I really do need to be contacted, thanks guys!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok,, I think the old computer is fixed,, ( fingers crossed) 

SO.......

Started a thread and a poll on suggestions for other reapers!! so head over and jump into the conversation,, throw any ideas out there,, we will kick them around and see what we come up with,, hopefully keep every one happy!!


----------

